# May 2010 WDW DIS Meet...May 2009 was great let's do it again!



## sand2270

Time for May WDW Meet Take 3...well at least the thread 

We had a great time in May and I know a bunch of us want to do it again next year.  

I (and Matterhorn) decided we should get a new thread going so we can find out which May peeps are returning next year and try to rope in some new DIS peeps for next year!

We are planning on the weekend of May 15th.

Who is going?
connorsmom 4/29-5/3
aurora ca (Dawn) 5/2-8 GF, POFQ
ClareH37 5/7-14 YC
feistygalkmc (Krista) 5/11-17
APB513 (Angela) 5/12-16
DisneyDreams21 (Robin) 5/12-17
ttester9612 (Teresa) 5/12-19
MOREMICKEYFORME, Buena Vista (Roseanne, Tom) 5/12-19 BW
sand2270 (Amy) 5/13-17 POP
nurse.darcy (Darcy), watank (Ken) 5/13-17 BWV
disneyfanx3 (Charlene) 5/14-16
Lorettla 5/14-20
twe1vestone2 5/16-22
JDUCKY (Jerry), matterhorn (Andrea)
MarylandPirate (Mark)
PirateMel (Melanie)
MOUSELOVERJD
Dizmom0923 (Danielle)
Dismem98 (Patty)
goofeyken 
ahoff (Augie)
kismet1003
OKWisthebest
mickeyworld

Loosey loose plans as of right now (These are subject to change based on people's preferences or just plain thinking my planning abilities stink  ):

Thursday May 13
Kimonos at the Swan, 7pm. Let nurse.darcy know if you are interested.  

Friday May 14th
Cape May at 7 p.m. There are 4 remaining seats. Please PM nurse.darcy if you wish to be included.
Atlantic Dance Hall 

Saturday
Monorail crawl - Meet at the lounge inside The Wave at the Comtemporary 8:30-9pm
JellyRolls/Atlantic Dance Hall (figure people will end up at one or the other)

Sunday
Epcot -World Showcase food/drink/dessert (name your poison) crawl

Other ideas
Mini golf outing - Let Augie (ahoff) know if interested

From Darcy (nurse.darcy):
If you want to be included in updates for the group events, please PM me your cell and email addy as well as where you are staying. Those who send me a PM here or an email will be included on the list and those included will receive copies of the list. . .that's how it works. Time is running short so make sure I have your info if you want to be included. April 30th is the cut off to submit your info. . .


----------



## MATTERHORN

I'm here!! And I'm soooo in!! I had such a great time, can't wait for a repeat performance!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

You need a ticker for that too Amy!! I need to know how long and it won't let me have and tickers!!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> You need a ticker for that too Amy!! I need to know how long and it won't let me have and tickers!!!
> 
> Andrea




What??


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> You need a ticker for that too Amy!! I need to know how long and it won't let me have and tickers!!!
> 
> Andrea



I don't know dates yet which is why I haven't created one.


----------



## MATTERHORN

I think everyone tentatively picked the same weekend again, the one between Mother's Day and Memorial Day. So whatever those dates are!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I think everyone tentatively picked the same weekend again, the one between Mother's Day and Memorial Day. So whatever those dates are!
> 
> Andrea




If we are talking about the 15th then I will be able to do that.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> If we are talking about the 15th then I will be able to do that.



Yep, think that's it! Works best between both holidays I would think, and the crowds weren't bad AT ALL. Think I'm gonna do Wed - Mon this year so that I have one extra day!

Andrea


----------



## feistygalkmc

I'm in and ready for a good time!!!! Anytime is good for me


----------



## MATTERHORN

It really does work well for me! The first weekend is Samantha's birthday, can't go. Can't be gone over Mother's Day. Wouldn't want to be there over Memorail Day. I say it's perfect. Third year in a row of the same weekend so people know what to expect also! And great hotel rates!!! 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yep, think that's it! Works best between both holidays I would think, and the crowds weren't bad AT ALL. Think I'm gonna do Wed - Mon this year so that I have one extra day!
> 
> Andrea





feistygalkmc said:


> I'm in and ready for a good time!!!! Anytime is good for me



k I'll edit the title with the dates


----------



## JDUCKY

MATTERHORN said:


> It really does work well for me! The first weekend is Samantha's birthday, can't go. Can't be gone over Mother's Day. Wouldn't want to be there over Memorail Day. I say it's perfect. Third year in a row of the same weekend so people know what to expect also! And great hotel rates!!!
> 
> Andrea



Can't beat the rate I get!

Then again...takes me a few more min. to get to the parks....


----------



## MATTERHORN

JDUCKY said:


> Can't beat the rate I get!
> 
> Then again...takes me a few more min. to get to the parks....



The drive will be worth it, you'll have plenty of fellow DIS'ers there to hang with.

Andrea


----------



## JDUCKY

MATTERHORN said:


> The drive will be worth it, you'll have plenty of fellow DIS'ers there to hang with.
> 
> Andrea



You saying it will be a jolly good time, ol' chap?


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> You saying it will be a jolly good time, ol' chap?




just figured out who you were...I was like wait a minute I know that screen name...how do I know that screen name?


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> just figured out who you were...I was like wait a minute I know that screen name...how do I know that screen name?



Yeah, he's undercover. Isn't his screen name FABULOUS?

Andrea


----------



## JDUCKY

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, he's undercover. Isn't his screen name FABULOUS?
> 
> Andrea



Thanks for the reminder.  I need to stop by California Grill and have a certain waitress reprimanded!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

JDUCKY said:


> Thanks for the reminder.  I need to stop by California Grill and have a certain waitress reprimanded!!



What? Poor girl. She was just agreeing with certain fellow DIS'ers that were correct. 

Andrea


----------



## JDUCKY

MATTERHORN said:


> What? Poor girl. She was just agreeing with certain fellow DIS'ers that were correct.
> 
> Andrea



Well...I better just agree before 'mom' cracks us over the head (or at least me anyway!)


----------



## MATTERHORN

Ames, do we wanna stay at POP again?

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Ames, do we wanna stay at POP again?
> 
> Andrea



probably I will need to do a value and I really liked it there.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> probably I will need to do a value and I really liked it there.



Okay, me too! And Corinna's good with that. I think it worked out great!!

Andrea


----------



## JDUCKY

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay, me too! And Corinna's good with that. I think it worked out great!!
> 
> Andrea



Ya know...renting DVC points and splitting it a few ways gets you a really nice place for not a lotta dough!  Think: evening strolls along the Boardwalk or movies on the beach at Beach Club.


Just sayin'....


----------



## MATTERHORN

JDUCKY said:


> Ya know...renting DVC points and splitting it a few ways gets you a really nice place for not a lotta dough!  Think: evening strolls along the Boardwalk or movies on the beach at Beach Club.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'....



Hmmm, 44th post! Anywho, yeah, I'd be all over that if it wasn't weekend point rates. 

Andrea


----------



## JDUCKY

MATTERHORN said:


> Hmmm, 44th post! Anywho, yeah, I'd be all over that if it wasn't weekend point rates.
> 
> Andrea



Forty-faahve now, 


Soo....split the stay!


----------



## sand2270

I'm not changing hotels for a 5 day trip


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


> You need a ticker for that too Amy!! I need to know how long and it won't let me have and tickers!!!
> 
> Andrea



Why cant you have any tickers Andrea?

Am already there that weekend =0) The reasons you stated for why it is good for those dates, is why the original trip was planned then (with exception of the birthday). Maybe actual see you all vs the very short time I was at the crawl for


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> Why cant you have any tickers Andrea?
> 
> Am already there that weekend =0) The reasons you stated for why it is good for those dates, is why the original trip was planned then (with exception of the birthday). Maybe actual see you all vs the very short time I was at the crawl for



Yeah, a fellow DISer ended up practically getting us lost on the wandering paths from Kona to the parking lot. No names. 

They don't fit with my Matterhorn pic below and I'm not willing to lose it!!! 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, a fellow DISer ended up practically getting us lost on the wandering paths from Kona to the parking lot. No names.
> 
> They don't fit with my Matterhorn pic below and I'm not willing to lose it!!!
> 
> Andrea



It's so easy to get lost at the Poly at night...

You know what happened when me and my DD were there with John?  We had to get back to his car at TTC.  So we got on the monorail...went to MK to transfer and then went to TTd.

After we realized the Poly is within walking distance of the TTC.


----------



## JDUCKY

sand2270 said:


> I'm not changing hotels for a 5 day trip



I switched twice on a 7-day trip!


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> I switched twice on a 7-day trip!



Good for you!!


----------



## JDUCKY

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, a fellow DISer ended up practically getting us lost on the wandering paths from Kona to the parking lot. No names.
> 
> They don't fit with my Matterhorn pic below and I'm not willing to lose it!!!
> 
> Andrea



Yeah...might as well have parked at the TTC as far down the lot it ended up being!


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, a fellow DISer ended up practically getting us lost on the wandering paths from Kona to the parking lot. No names.
> 
> They don't fit with my Matterhorn pic below and I'm not willing to lose it!!!
> 
> Andrea



No names need to be said, especially those who know... and getting lost can be fun 

I wonder if the single line ticker could work vs the ones most of us use?


----------



## JDUCKY

sand2270 said:


> Good for you!!



It was!  haha!


How else to get a sampling of the rooms and decide where to stay later?!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> No names need to be said, especially those who know... and getting lost can be fun
> 
> I wonder if the single line ticker could work vs the ones most of us use?



Sha, your tickers are epic...they go on forever!!!

So, next May huh?  What do you think?  Beach Club Villas?


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Sha, your tickers are epic...they go on forever!!!
> 
> So, next May huh?  What do you think?  Beach Club Villas?



I have to edit my tickers.. just not right now though... 

Those dates in May are a given since the original group went... BCV is a great place to stay... but I might be somewhere else this time


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> I have to edit my tickers.. just not right now though...
> 
> Those dates in May are a given since the original group went... BCV is a great place to stay... but I might be somewhere else this time



Oh?  Where you thinking?


----------



## Sha

There are a couple that I want to stay at or go back too... but BCV is one of my favs.


----------



## dismem98

I love doing May, but that weekend might not work for me this year.  
DD big birthday and should be there since I have missed her last 2 years.  If there is a party I will have to do that
and miss May Reunion...

Plus I am not staying at a value again!!  Would rather bunk up at a better and split the cost.  You all have fun.

And who the h*** is jducky??  

Patty


----------



## sand2270

dismem98 said:


> I love doing May, but that weekend might not work for me this year.
> DD big birthday and should be there since I have missed her last 2 years.  If there is a party I will have to do that
> and miss May Reunion...
> 
> Plus I am not staying at a value again!!  Would rather bunk up at a better and split the cost.  You all have fun.
> 
> And who the h*** is jducky??
> 
> Patty



Aww bummer Patty


----------



## Sha

dismem98 said:


> I love doing May, but that weekend might not work for me this year.
> DD big birthday and should be there since I have missed her last 2 years.  If there is a party I will have to do that
> and miss May Reunion...
> 
> Plus I am not staying at a value again!!  Would rather bunk up at a better and split the cost.  You all have fun.
> 
> And who the h*** is jducky??
> 
> Patty



Why not bring her and have a party there? 

I know I am wanting to stay at all the resorts, but the values just arent what I am use too. What was it someone said the year before, I don't slum?


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Why not bring her and have a party there?
> 
> I know I am wanting to stay at all the resorts, but the values just arent what I am use too. What was it someone said the year before, I don't slum?



I get to stay at Dolphin soon...that was a great deal getting a free night on my birthday.


----------



## MATTERHORN

See, I really don't care where I stay because it's all about the fun and the company for me!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

dismem98 said:


> I love doing May, but that weekend might not work for me this year.
> DD big birthday and should be there since I have missed her last 2 years.  If there is a party I will have to do that
> and miss May Reunion...
> 
> Plus I am not staying at a value again!!  Would rather bunk up at a better and split the cost.  You all have fun.
> 
> And who the h*** is jducky??
> 
> Patty



Luckily Patty, we don't have to worry about that next month!! AKL here we come!!! WOOHOO!!! 

Andrea


----------



## JDUCKY

MATTERHORN said:


> Luckily Patty, we don't have to worry about that next month!! AKL here we come!!! WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Andrea



Harambe!


Pop was cool, though. Except how it rained about 5 minutes after getting into the pool every time but, uh, that's not really Disney's fault, is it?


----------



## sand2270

I liked Pop...definitely one of the nicer slums I have seen ...I liked Caribbean Beach when I was there...and I liked Beach Club...just happy to be at Disney and everyone can stay where it fits their needs or wants.  

Anyway...I know I want to return to Biergarten...loved that place.


----------



## Auntie L.

This sounds fun!  If you're interested in having a new "peep" join you - I might be able to swing it.  My ann. pass would still be good so just need to see if I have enough $$ for everything else...

You sound like a rockin' group!!  

Linda


----------



## feistygalkmc

Im thinking about stAying at either poly or wilderness  lodge, but if everyone else stay at POP I could be persuaded, I'm not hard to please. And yes I'm on the dis at a bar!!! Lol


----------



## JDUCKY

feistygalkmc said:


> Im thinking about stAying at either poly or wilderness  lodge, but if everyone else stay at POP I could be persuaded, I'm not hard to please. And yes I'm on the dis at a bar!!! Lol



And you're typing legibly??

Need more liquor!


----------



## sand2270

Auntie L. said:


> This sounds fun!  If you're interested in having a new "peep" join you - I might be able to swing it.  My ann. pass would still be good so just need to see if I have enough $$ for everything else...
> 
> You sound like a rockin' group!!
> 
> Linda



Welcome!!



feistygalkmc said:


> Im thinking about stAying at either poly or wilderness  lodge, but if everyone else stay at POP I could be persuaded, I'm not hard to please. And yes I'm on the dis at a bar!!! Lol



I love you Krista ROFL!


----------



## dismem98

Sha said:


> Why not bring her and have a party there?
> 
> I know I am wanting to stay at all the resorts, but the values just arent what I am use too. What was it someone said the year before, I don't slum?



Would have to bring her and the party of about a 100 hundred I think...lol

Between family and friends this is a big deal for her at 30!!  She's going to disney with hubby and friends this Sept to party for one year anniv.

Wil have to see for May next year.

So who is jducky??


Patty


----------



## dismem98

Ok...no big deal jducky..you are the mystery person and kinda like that!!  New people are always welcomed.  

Slumming..is that me??  OHHHH  like that too!!

Going to make May work one way or another!!

Patty


----------



## feistygalkmc

> And you're typing legibly??
> 
> Need more liquor!



yes and not really, I have to work in a few hours 





sand2270 said:


> I love you Krista ROFL!



I love you too!!!!  

I'm home now sooo boring I know, it was boring tonight! Nothing like a boring night out.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Krista!! Glad you had a fun night, you started early so you should be good for work tomorrow. So you're thinking of upgrading for next year huh? Let me see how much I like AKL when I go, that may help me a bit!! You still good with our hotel choice for October?

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I liked Pop...definitely one of the nicer slums I have seen ...I liked Caribbean Beach when I was there...and I liked Beach Club...just happy to be at Disney and everyone can stay where it fits their needs or wants.
> 
> Anyway...I know I want to return to Biergarten...loved that place.



Amy, 

Biergarten sounds like fun! I think that should be our BIG meal meet up for next year!! 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Amy,
> 
> Biergarten sounds like fun! I think that should be our BIG meal meet up for next year!!
> 
> Andrea




It is kind of loud when the band is playing but definitely a lot of fun.


----------



## feistygalkmc

> Krista!! Glad you had a fun night, you started early so you should be good for work tomorrow. So you're thinking of upgrading for next year huh? Let me see how much I like AKL when I go, that may help me a bit!! You still good with our hotel choice for October?
> 
> Andrea



Yep yep Its all romantical for us, I can't wait to get romantical with you lol   Just 2 words HOT TUB=FUN TIME, ok that was 4 words I guess but whatev


----------



## MATTERHORN

feistygalkmc said:


> Yep yep Its all romantical for us, I can't wait to get romantical with you lol   Just 2 words HOT TUB=FUN TIME, ok that was 4 words I guess but whatev



I'm all over that baby! But still can't wait for next May either, for different reasons!

Andrea


----------



## feistygalkmc

> I'm all over that baby! But still can't wait for next May either, for different reasons!



Ok Ok I hear ya there, but still, October could turn out to be a good month   lol


----------



## sand2270

do you two need a room?


----------



## feistygalkmc

> do you two need a room?



Yes we might actually!


----------



## feistygalkmc

And by the way Amy, I'm in for the Biergarten-those are my people ya know! I gotta join in on that one.


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> And by the way Amy, I'm in for the Biergarten-those are my people ya know! I gotta join in on that one.



Are you German?  I am half German.


----------



## feistygalkmc

> Are you German? I am half German.



Yelp! I don't know how much, but I know that one part of my family came over at some point recently.  My mom has the trunk they packed all their belongings in and the original family picture. I believe my great-great grandma was a girl then.  Most of one side of my family is from Zelienople, PA/Butler, PA near Pittsburgh


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> Yelp! I don't know how much, but I know that one part of my family came over at some point recently.  My mom has the trunk they packed all their belongings in and the original family picture. I believe my great-great grandma was a girl then.  Most of one side of my family is from Zelienople, PA/Butler, PA near Pittsburgh



Biergarten smells like my grandmother's kitchen when she was cooking pot roast...it was the first thing I noticed when I walked in.


----------



## feistygalkmc

> Biergarten smells like my grandmother's kitchen when she was cooking pot roast...it was the first thing I noticed when I walked in.


Awww how sweet! See I am not fond of bratwurst and all that crud, I am a sausage hater. lol  But I can make a mean pot roast. My Great Grandma used to be a kick-*** apple pie maker, I know that. My Grandma said that she was a really good cook. Unfortunately she had Alzheimers when I was young but old enough to remember her so I don't remember her cooking much. 

My Great-Grandpa was funny! Telling jokes all the time, I have a funny picture of them both in a frame I'll have to upload and show you.


----------



## Sha

dismem98 said:


> Would have to bring her and the party of about a 100 hundred I think...lol
> 
> Between family and friends this is a big deal for her at 30!!  She's going to disney with hubby and friends this Sept to party for one year anniv.
> 
> Wil have to see for May next year.
> 
> So who is jducky??
> 
> 
> Patty





dismem98 said:


> Ok...no big deal jducky..you are the mystery person and kinda like that!!  New people are always welcomed.
> 
> Slumming..is that me??  OHHHH  like that too!!
> 
> Going to make May work one way or another!!
> 
> Patty



You always make it work to get your trip in somehow... and am sure there are other ops.

I thought you were in chat that one late night before the December meet with the first crawl (that never left the Poly), when I got picked on about having not stayed at a value and someone said I would be slumming  No matter... it was awhile ago. 

I have stayed at Pop and it was okay... I just like the deluxe and mods.


----------



## ahoff

I think May is doable for me.  And Biergarten sounds good too.  I have a lot of nice memories from Germany.  Also will be there in October but don't think the dates are the same.


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> I think May is doable for me.  And Biergarten sounds good too.  I have a lot of nice memories from Germany.  Also will be there in October but don't think the dates are the same.



ok well I will take on the task of organizing a Biergarten dinner as it gets closer.


----------



## Floydian

Not sure I can make it. It's kind of last minute, and a lot of travel arrangements would need to be made. I'll just have to say maybe for now...

Oh, and I'm pretty sure I know who JDUCKY is. Just think of someone whose name starts with a 'J', who recently moved to someplace close to WDW, and who seems to know everyone here pretty well (some more than others).


----------



## sand2270

Floydian said:


> Not sure I can make it. It's kind of last minute, and a lot of travel arrangements would need to be made. I'll just have to say maybe for now...



I hope you are joking...


----------



## Floydian

sand2270 said:


> I hope you are joking...



I hoped it would be so obvious that you wouldn't have to ask. I even added "It's kind of last minute" for that very reason. Besides, has anyone here ever known me to joke? Or be sarcastic? Really?


----------



## sand2270

Floydian said:


> I hoped it would be so obvious that you wouldn't have to ask. I even added "It's kind of last minute" for that very reason. Besides, has anyone here ever known me to joke? Or be sarcastic? Really?




I'm a little slow sometimes


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Floydian said:


> Not sure I can make it. It's kind of last minute, and a lot of travel arrangements would need to be made. I'll just have to say maybe for now...



You have the year to prepare...you may need it LOL (not that we were a rowdy group at all..)


----------



## APB513

Hello Peeps!!!  I miss you all dearly!!  

The past few weeks have been a crazy whirlwind but I think things are starting to slow down a bit.

I am sooo on board for next May.  The weekend of the 15th works great for me.   My birthday is May 13th and I plan to be back at WDW next year to celebrate.  I can't wait to see you guys again.

As far as accommodations go, I'm flexible.  I want to stay wherever the group is...I felt so isolated this trip.  I'm fine with whatever the group decides.


----------



## Floydian

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You have the year to prepare...you may need it LOL (not that we were a rowdy group at all..)



haha...yea, I'm already planning the next 10 months worth of extra naps, medications, emotional counseling...


----------



## valree

Hmm, I am interested in getting in on some of this May action!  What's the weather like that time of year?  It's been a long time since I lived in Florida.  Gotta make sure I have enough money too!


----------



## Imagineer5

Hey all,

I'm a newbie...saw this thread and thought it'd be a lot of fun to do w/o DH (who is def not a huge disney fan...and I need more dis in my life!).  I've never been before tho (to a meetup) - what's the meet? who/how many usually go? Would i be the odd one out being there alone? 

Oh and fyi - i'm 26, married, no kids (pets are my kids...) and wasn't allowed to love disney growing  up so i'm making up for lost time 

-Lauren


----------



## Sha

valree said:


> Hmm, I am interested in getting in on some of this May action!  What's the weather like that time of year?  It's been a long time since I lived in Florida.  Gotta make sure I have enough money too!



Hi Valree
the weather can varie a little from mild with little or no humidity to very hot. The last few years, May has been on the mild side with little to some humidity. When we went this past year, we missed the week of the almost constant rain that hit Florida. Normally neither stop the group(s) because they go back and cool off if needed at a pool or something. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm a newbie...saw this thread and thought it'd be a lot of fun to do w/o DH (who is def not a huge disney fan...and I need more dis in my life!).  I've never been before tho (to a meetup) - what's the meet? who/how many usually go? Would i be the odd one out being there alone?
> 
> Oh and fyi - i'm 26, married, no kids (pets are my kids...) and wasn't allowed to love disney growing  up so i'm making up for lost time
> 
> -Lauren



Lauren welcome and sorry you werent allowed to love Disney when you were younger. The meets have different things that happen, and are optional to do what works for you. Last year there was a monorail crawl, dinners, think Kim Possible was done too. The original trip was just a couple people, then it was about 18, then last year was listed over 30 on the old thread. Some people stay close to each other (like at Pop) and others stay at their DVC or other resorts that they like. Most would be there alone and without their children, so you wouldnt be the odd one out at all. They are a nice bunch of people and will make you feel welcome! So start planning


----------



## Imagineer5

Sha said:


> Lauren welcome and sorry you werent allowed to love Disney when you were younger. The meets have different things that happen, and are optional to do what works for you. Last year there was a monorail crawl, dinners, think Kim Possible was done too. The original trip was just a couple people, then it was about 18, then last year was listed over 30 on the old thread. Some people stay close to each other (like at Pop) and others stay at their DVC or other resorts that they like. Most would be there alone and without their children, so you wouldnt be the odd one out at all. They are a nice bunch of people and will make you feel welcome! So start planning



Thanks for the welcome!! It sounds like it'd be SO much fun to have some people to meet up with.  I've never gone solo so this would be a good place to start! 

What's the age ranges for the ppl who usually come? Mostly women? 

I'd prob either stay at a moderate or rent points for a dvc resort such as BCV, AKV, or BLT.  After a letter to Disney regarding very good things I encountered and a couple not so good things, they actually listened so I have a free night at a moderate...

Also...what dates does everyone usually do? I heard something about 5-days long, over the weekend before Memorial day which totally works for me!! 

 Thanks again!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Hey I hope to make it again next year.  I am hoping to stay longer this time.


----------



## Sha

The 3 meets that I have done have been between Mother's Day and Memorial Day Weekends. Some people come for a couple days, others have been there for a week. I have 4 nights myself, so I may take the day that I arrive off or drive down after work (that is too early to tell for me at the moment). Pretty mixed group, but more women vs men and 20s to mid 50s I think, but you will have fun regardless.


----------



## Auntie L.

Sha said:


> The 3 meets that I have done have been between Mother's Day and Memorial Day Weekends. Some people come for a couple days, others have been there for a week. I have 4 nights myself, so I may take the day that I arrive off or drive down after work (that is too early to tell for me at the moment). Pretty mixed group, but more women vs men and 20s to mid 50s I think, but you will have fun regardless.



Thanks for the info, Sha.  Sounds really fun and I'm seriously thinking about joining you guys.  Glad that there'll be other new people there too.  Love to meet other Disney lovers!! 

Linda


----------



## Imagineer5

Yeah it definitely sounds great!! I'd probably do a Thurs-Mon sort of thing.  

It might be fun to do Ohana or some other family-style restaurant that really isn't much fun by yourself to go to (and way more fun with more ppl!!).  Maybe a fireworks cruise? Drink around EPCOT? (you are all drinkers right...??) 

Anyway I'll have to plan this in!! I really would love to join in and meet some fellow DISers w/o worrying about DH having a good time...!!


----------



## APB513

Imagineer5 said:


> Yeah it definitely sounds great!! I'd probably do a Thurs-Mon sort of thing.
> 
> It might be fun to do Ohana or some other family-style restaurant that really isn't much fun by yourself to go to (and way more fun with more ppl!!).  Maybe a fireworks cruise? Drink around EPCOT? (you are all drinkers right...??)
> 
> Anyway I'll have to plan this in!! I really would love to join in and meet some fellow DISers w/o worrying about DH having a good time...!!



Hi Imagineer - 

Ohana sound like fun.  I've never eaten there and I know it would be a lot of fun going it this group.

During this year's trip, several of us got together and combined drinking around the world with the Kim Possible adventure.  It was so much fun.  I'd love to do that again!


----------



## watank

I'm in for next May - most likely will do DVC, hopefully BWV or BCV... POP was fun but would rather not have to take the cab back from JR's each night 

-Ken


----------



## Sha

The large group was at Kona, and a small group was at Ohana's. I have to say, the food for me at Ohana's wasnt all that great... but a friend who was with us said I am picky about my food  Kona has been a favorite for awhile, but was trying a place I hadnt been.


----------



## Jenroc

Ummmmmmmm ---- interesting thought ......


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> The large group was at Kona, and a small group was at Ohana's. I have to say, the food for me at Ohana's wasnt all that great... but a friend who was with us said I am picky about my food  Kona has been a favorite for awhile, but was trying a place I hadnt been.



Oh I think Kona is much better than Ohana, but then again...another picky eater here.

Maybe I should cruise down to this meet...have to see how things are rolling at that time.


----------



## feistygalkmc

> During this year's trip, several of us got together and combined drinking around the world with the Kim Possible adventure. It was so much fun. I'd love to do that again!



Angela that was a fun fun time! We shall do that again, there were cute Norweigans, yummy sandwich and pretzel break in Norway, Kim Possible adventures, feeding puppet things our drinks, photo break with Mulan,  two fisting some really good drinks (I didn't do that or anything)  

I'll never forget Ken's response to a CM when we were leaving the World Showcase 'no I don't have anything in this cup its just wal-cahol'  

Also our nap at American Adventure is at the top of my list, I still don't know for sure that we fell asleep but I'm about 87% certain. I think I was fading in & out of consciousness and getting annoyed at the person sitting next to/behind us that kept announcing the animatronic characters as they would appear since they kept waking me up. Pretty sure the fact I was wore out and borderline delirious at that point makes it seem so much funnier now than what it really was.  I have laughed so hard I have cried telling that story. Krista and Angela were not playin' that afternoon, we were after a nap! lol


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> Angela that was a fun fun time! We shall do that again, there were cute Norweigans, yummy sandwich and pretzel break in Norway, Kim Possible adventures, feeding puppet things our drinks, photo break with Mulan,  two fisting some really good drinks (I didn't do that or anything)
> 
> I'll never forget Ken's response to a CM when we were leaving the World Showcase 'no I don't have anything in this cup its just wal-cahol'
> 
> Also our nap at American Adventure is at the top of my list, I still don't know for sure that we fell asleep but I'm about 87% certain. I think I was fading in & out of consciousness and getting annoyed at the person sitting next to/behind us that kept announcing the animatronic characters as they would appear since they kept waking me up. Pretty sure the fact I was wore out and borderline delirious at that point makes it seem so much funnier now than what it really was.  I have laughed so hard I have cried telling that story. Krista and Angela were not playin' that afternoon, we were after a nap! lol



What day was that?  I am still trying to figure out how we missed you guys.  I have a feeling this was the day of our CA Grill dinner.


----------



## Imagineer5

I've never eaten at Ohana and am also a very picky eater ...

Oh I've never done a Kim Possible adventure! That'd be great!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Ummmmmmmm ---- interesting thought ......



You should Jen! Would be fun!



sand2270 said:


> What day was that?  I am still trying to figure out how we missed you guys.  I have a feeling this was the day of our CA Grill dinner.



I think it was Sunday.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

OH, OH, OH....Count me in!!! I'll see if I can twist Tom's arm and make him join us!
My AP expires 05.16.10 (Sunday) so I may be interested in going Thurs-Sun!!
WoooHooo! I had a ball last month...now I can't wait until next May!!
RoseAnne


----------



## Jenroc

I promise to not make a fuss and I have absolutely no preference on restaurants, etc.  I will go anywhere in WDW !!!


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> OH, OH, OH....Count me in!!! I'll see if I can twist Tom's arm and make him join us!
> My AP expires 05.16.10 (Sunday) so I may be interested in going Thurs-Sun!!
> WoooHooo! I had a ball last month...now I can't wait until next May!!
> RoseAnne



I dont think you should twist his arm.. just say I need to get that last couple days out of it! 

Hey Tom! You need to bring RoseAnne back to WDW next May! (maybe that will help, but I have no authority over anyone )



Jenroc said:


> I promise to not make a fuss and I have absolutely no preference on restaurants, etc.  I will go anywhere in WDW !!!



no one would ever accuse you of anything like that Jen!


----------



## black562

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> OH, OH, OH....Count me in!!! I'll see if I can twist Tom's arm and make him join us!
> My AP expires 05.16.10 (Sunday) so I may be interested in going Thurs-Sun!!
> WoooHooo! I had a ball last month...now I can't wait until next May!!
> RoseAnne



Just tell him if he "really" loves you he will come with you!!!  

Kidding of course, but for a trip to Disney, I can't imagine having to twist someone's arm all that much.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I already spoke to Tom this morning and I believe he is in!!
No twisting involved...whew! That was easy!!!


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I already spoke to Tom this morning and I believe he is in!!
> No twisting involved...whew! That was easy!!!



Yeah, that was a really tough sell  I'll have to re-up my AP in September. No brainer there .


----------



## Jenroc

Just checking dates for next year and that weekend may be the first horse show of the season for my daughter in her new curcuit.  BUMMER !!!  May is a long ways off ..... but not totally out of the question !


----------



## APB513

feistygalkmc said:


> Angela that was a fun fun time! We shall do that again, there were cute Norweigans, yummy sandwich and pretzel break in Norway, Kim Possible adventures, feeding puppet things our drinks, photo break with Mulan,  two fisting some really good drinks (I didn't do that or anything)
> 
> I'll never forget Ken's response to a CM when we were leaving the World Showcase 'no I don't have anything in this cup its just wal-cahol'
> 
> Also our nap at American Adventure is at the top of my list, I still don't know for sure that we fell asleep but I'm about 87% certain. I think I was fading in & out of consciousness and getting annoyed at the person sitting next to/behind us that kept announcing the animatronic characters as they would appear since they kept waking me up. Pretty sure the fact I was wore out and borderline delirious at that point makes it seem so much funnier now than what it really was.  I have laughed so hard I have cried telling that story. Krista and Angela were not playin' that afternoon, we were after a nap! lol



That was the best non-nap I ever had   I feel like I saw the whole show but I know I must have fallen asleep at some point because I felt so refreshed when we left LOL.  

Oh, and don't forget about the crying kid behind us and how her Mother ignored her so she wouldn't have to take her out 



sand2270 said:


> What day was that?  I am still trying to figure out how we missed you guys.  I have a feeling this was the day of our CA Grill dinner.



The American Adventure nap happened on Saturday.  Krista and I hung out at EPCOT and had a great time discovering the Lossburg Lemonade - yummy!!!

The Kim Possible Adventure/Drinking Around the World happened on Sunday after the DISboards Mammoth May Meet.  So much fun - definately a must do for the next trip!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> OH, OH, OH....Count me in!!! I'll see if I can twist Tom's arm and make him join us!
> My AP expires 05.16.10 (Sunday) so I may be interested in going Thurs-Sun!!
> WoooHooo! I had a ball last month...now I can't wait until next May!!
> RoseAnne



You can stay longer - you will definatley be renewing you AP


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I know I'll end up renewing my AP...you Dis people are such a bad influence!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Next year is my 45th bday - and what better place to celeberate it that at WDW.  Will have to decide is I will postpone celebrating until May.

Last May was the BEST disney trip EVER!


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I know I'll end up renewing my AP...you Dis people are such a bad influence!!!





buena vista said:


> Yeah, that was a really tough sell  I'll have to re-up my AP in September. No brainer there .



Tom and Roseanne - 

Glad to see you'll be coming back!  Hopefully I'll get a chance to spend some time with you both!



PirateMel said:


> Next year is my 45th bday - and what better place to celeberate it that at WDW.  Will have to decide is I will postpone celebrating until May.
> 
> Last May was the BEST disney trip EVER!



I'll be turning 42 next May and I agree - WDW is the perfect place to spend a birthday!  Last May was my first DISmeet but it definately won't be my last!!!  I can't wait for next May!


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I already spoke to Tom this morning and I believe he is in!!
> No twisting involved...whew! That was easy!!!





buena vista said:


> Yeah, that was a really tough sell  I'll have to re-up my AP in September. No brainer there .



YAY!!  We will have to find Kenneth!



APB513 said:


> That was the best non-nap I ever had   I feel like I saw the whole show but I know I must have fallen asleep at some point because I felt so refreshed when we left LOL.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget about the crying kid behind us and how her Mother ignored her so she wouldn't have to take her out
> 
> The American Adventure nap happened on Saturday.  Krista and I hung out at EPCOT and had a great time discovering the Lossburg Lemonade - yummy!!!
> 
> The Kim Possible Adventure/Drinking Around the World happened on Sunday after the DISboards Mammoth May Meet.  So much fun - definately a must do for the next trip!



That's funny...I almost fell asleep in the Universe of Energy...still wasn't feeling so hot and that ride was just lulling me to sleep.

Yes...Sunday was CA Grill so I think we left Epcot early.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> That's funny...I almost fell asleep in the Universe of Energy...still wasn't feeling so hot and that ride was just lulling me to sleep.
> 
> Yes...Sunday was CA Grill so I think we left Epcot early.



I've never done Universe of Energy.  I guess I'll have to check it out next May


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> I've never done Universe of Energy.  I guess I'll have to check it out next May



If you are looking for an afternoon nap and don't want to go back to your hotel I recommend it


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> If you are looking for an afternoon nap and don't want to go back to your hotel I recommend it



Is this the attraction that lasts 45 minutes?  If so, that sounds like a great place to take a nap!


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Is this the attraction that lasts 45 minutes?  If so, that sounds like a great place to take a nap!




that's the one!


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> If you are looking for an afternoon nap and don't want to go back to your hotel I recommend it



I like Spaceship Earth, it is dark and you are almost always in a reclining position.  Though if you fall asleep you might miss some of the wardrobe malfunctions......


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> that's the one!



I'll definitely be checking it out!


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> I like Spaceship Earth, it is dark and you are almost always in a reclining position.  Though if you fall asleep you might miss some of the wardrobe malfunctions......



that's a good one too 



APB513 said:


> I'll definitely be checking it out!



The part with the radio tower is where I think I did fall asleep for a few minutes lol


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Just found this thread and it sounds like fun.  At 57 and a lifelong single guy, I'd love to join in.  Only other Dismeet was at DL with NurseDarcy and Bloodhound and a few nonDis friends.  Pop sounds good to me, spent one night there in Jan. after a week at Movies.  I'll be making three trips in the next year, so AP for me.


----------



## Imagineer5

I was wondering if we could get an idea of who's thinking of staying where all in one place, so we can all plan for it.  I noticed a couple others thinking of renting points, and that has to be done far in advance (already past the 11 month mark!).

Also, I know most of you know each other well, but I was hoping to get to know the ppl planning to go?? 

Thanks


----------



## sand2270

Imagineer5 said:


> I was wondering if we could get an idea of who's thinking of staying where all in one place, so we can all plan for it.  I noticed a couple others thinking of renting points, and that has to be done far in advance (already past the 11 month mark!).
> 
> Also, I know most of you know each other well, but I was hoping to get to know the ppl planning to go??
> 
> Thanks



If people post it or send me a PM I can add that info to the first post.  A big group of us were at POP last year but there were people staying all over the place.  

You have plenty of time to get to know all of us .  By the time May rolled around meeting most of these people in person was just a formality.  We had gotten to know each other pretty well over the thread and facebook.


----------



## Imagineer5

Most are on facebook?? Is there a group or just via messages and such? 

So can anyone tell me about the Kim Possible thingy you were mentioning you did last year? Would you do it again? (adding the drinking around the world prob helps too... )

Anyway after giving it more thought I'll probably stay at POFQ maybe..?? I'd LOVE to stay at BLT as DH doesn't care to on our Oct 2010 trip (will stay at BCV instead...).  But it's a little more expensive to rent points than stay in a mod, esp with a free night coupon.  

And I think I've mentioned this but my name's Lauren, I'm 26, coming up on our 2 year anniversary (2 days!!), live in Mass. and work in Newport, RI as an engineer...oh and my dogs are my kids! (for now at least...)

If anyone wants to add me on facebook I'm Lauren Geurtsen (shouldn't be too many of those  )


----------



## sand2270

Imagineer5 said:


> Most are on facebook?? Is there a group or just via messages and such?
> 
> So can anyone tell me about the Kim Possible thingy you were mentioning you did last year? Would you do it again? (adding the drinking around the world prob helps too... )
> 
> Anyway after giving it more thought I'll probably stay at POFQ maybe..?? I'd LOVE to stay at BLT as DH doesn't care to on our Oct 2010 trip (will stay at BCV instead...).  But it's a little more expensive to rent points than stay in a mod, esp with a free night coupon.
> 
> And I think I've mentioned this but my name's Lauren, I'm 26, coming up on our 2 year anniversary (2 days!!), live in Mass. and work in Newport, RI as an engineer...oh and my dogs are my kids! (for now at least...)
> 
> If anyone wants to add me on facebook I'm Lauren Geurtsen (shouldn't be too many of those  )



I'll send you my facebook info in a PM.  We all just managed to find each other on there 

I did the Kim Possible thing with my daughter.  You go to the kiosk and get a pass with your return time for your mission.  When you return to the kiosk you are given a Kimmunicator (cell phone) and the country where your mission is at.  You follow the clues on the Kimmunicator and you'll see some special effects, surprises, etc.  It's pretty cool.  We did France and Norway, I would like to do a few other countries.


----------



## JDUCKY

sand2270 said:


> YAY!!  We will have to find Kenneth!


Poor guy... 




> That's funny...I almost fell asleep in the Universe of Energy...still wasn't feeling so hot and that ride was just lulling me to sleep.
> 
> Yes...Sunday was CA Grill so I think we left Epcot early.



Yeah...stupid rain blew the chance of catching Illuminations from the VIP area at Italy.  But it made that evening at the MK a lot of fun huddling under umbrellas and listening to "*our* Disney has that but *your* Disney has this..."


----------



## Sha

Imagineer5 said:


> I was wondering if we could get an idea of who's thinking of staying where all in one place, so we can all plan for it.  I noticed a couple others thinking of renting points, and that has to be done far in advance (already past the 11 month mark!).
> 
> Also, I know most of you know each other well, but I was hoping to get to know the ppl planning to go??
> 
> Thanks



I have had good luck getting to BCV and BWV without being a DVC owner there. Though I am tempted to go for BLT... but am also considering staying at one of the resorts that I havent stayed at yet... have one booked but am always subject to changing things. 

will look for you on FB Lauren

Amy... add me to the list please.


----------



## Jenroc

Add me to your FB list too !!


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> Poor guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...stupid rain blew the chance of catching Illuminations from the VIP area at Italy.  But it made that evening at the MK a lot of fun huddling under umbrellas and listening to "*our* Disney has that but *your* Disney has this..."



oh my gosh I forgot all about the VIP thing...how did we get that again?  Bummer we couldn't do it.

Magic Kingdom was a blast that night!


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> I have had good luck getting to BCV and BWV without being a DVC owner there. Though I am tempted to go for BLT... but am also considering staying at one of the resorts that I havent stayed at yet... have one booked but am always subject to changing things.
> 
> will look for you on FB Lauren
> 
> Amy... add me to the list please.



Sha...ok but not clear which place you are going to stay at.


----------



## sand2270

ok I think there is some confusion.

The only list I am putting together is a list of where people are staying.

I am not putting together any type of facebook list since people may not want others to know their last names, etc.  If people want to connect on facebook you'll have to do that yourselves through PM.


----------



## JDUCKY

sand2270 said:


> oh my gosh I forgot all about the VIP thing...how did we get that again?  Bummer we couldn't do it.
> 
> Magic Kingdom was a blast that night!



By schmoozing Trey (a Test Track CM)!

I've seen him a couple times since but haven't had a chance to engage him in conversation. I need to and keep a bug in his ear so we can try again with a "raincheck"!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> If you are looking for an afternoon nap and don't want to go back to your hotel I recommend it



I second that!!  Not only did I fall asleep, but I had someone sleeping on me!! 

Andrea


----------



## JDUCKY

MATTERHORN said:


> I second that!!  Not only did I fall asleep, but I had someone sleeping on me!!
> 
> Andrea



Hope his breath didn't stink! 


BTW, aren't you supposed to be eating now?


----------



## MATTERHORN

JDUCKY said:


> Hope his breath didn't stink!
> 
> 
> BTW, aren't you supposed to be eating now?



Yes sir!! I did, and it was yummy! 

Andrea


----------



## Jenroc

Chat tonight .... if anyone is interested.
http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Sha...ok but not clear which place you are going to stay at.



Leave that blank for the time being if that is okay.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I second that!!  Not only did I fall asleep, but I had someone sleeping on me!!
> 
> Andrea



you guys slept too? that's funny


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Jducky (Is THAT what you are going by now...)
You are correct, the girls in the group flirted their way to a VIP viewing for Illuminations with Trey...
As for Kenneth, I don't think he had it that bad...I think he will remember us for a LONG time. I still have my Monorail card from him!!!

Tom and I were just throwing ideas out to each other about May 2010, and we might just rent a house near WDW. If we get a 7 bedroom house, it would be pretty cheap if others were interested in joining us. Then we could have a private pool, hot tub, game room, etc...
We will most likely get a car again because everyone seemed to like the idea of not waiting for busses...plus it made for some great photos of us all cramped in together...
Just throwing out ideas, nothing has been decided yet...


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Jducky (Is THAT what you are going by now...)
> You are correct, the girls in the group flirted their way to a VIP viewing for Illuminations with Trey...
> As for Kenneth, I don't think he had it that bad...I think he will remember us for a LONG time. I still have my Monorail card from him!!!
> 
> Tom and I were just throwing ideas out to each other about May 2010, and we might just rent a house near WDW. If we get a 7 bedroom house, it would be pretty cheap if others were interested in joining us. Then we could have a private pool, hot tub, game room, etc...
> We will most likely get a car again because everyone seemed to like the idea of not waiting for busses...plus it made for some great photos of us all cramped in together...
> Just throwing out ideas, nothing has been decided yet...



recommend a larger car!!! LOL I saw you all crammed in


----------



## Sha

DonaldTDuck said:


> Just found this thread and it sounds like fun.  At 57 and a lifelong single guy, I'd love to join in.  Only other Dismeet was at DL with NurseDarcy and Bloodhound and a few nonDis friends.  Pop sounds good to me, spent one night there in Jan. after a week at Movies.  I'll be making three trips in the next year, so AP for me.



is there going to be a big guy tour here now since you went to DL last time?


----------



## NH_Bubba

Sha said:


> recommend a larger car!!! LOL I saw you all crammed in



They don't need a bigger car that one was the perfect size. Made for some very interesting photo Ops.


----------



## Sha

NH_Bubba said:


> They don't need a bigger car that one was the perfect size. Made for some very interesting photo Ops.



But if there is a house with more people, then that will be a problem for the next time...


----------



## NH_Bubba

Sha said:


> But if there is a house with more people, then that will be a problem for the next time...



Naa you can always fit a few more in. The more the merrier!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Fine, but I am not sitting on the hump again...ouch, I had a sore back for a week!!!
The shoulder massages were great though...thanks girls!!!


----------



## sand2270

Hey guys I hope everyone has a great 4th!

My DD and I are driving to Vegas after I get off work to hang with Matterhorn and her kids and Nurse Darcy.  

I am not looking forward to the 6-hour drive but think it will be a fun weekend!


----------



## godolphin123

Hello out there, have a fun weekend in Vegas, as if it could go any other way. I grew up out there. I've seen things. 
Definitely looking forward to a great 4th weekend here, even with the rain they say we'll have in our sunny sunshine state. 
And I've been lead to believe some of you will be back here come the end of the month. Would love to jump in at some point along the way if possible. 
Have a happy 4th! And 5th for that matter.


----------



## Auntie L.

Have a great 4th everyone!  Mine will be great because I'll be in Disney World!!!  Leaving tomorrow morning - can't wait!


----------



## black562

Auntie L. said:


> Have a great 4th everyone!  Mine will be great because I'll be in Disney World!!!  Leaving tomorrow morning - can't wait!



Happy 4th to you too, and to everyone.  Be sure to report on the crowd levels over the 4th of July weekend this year.


----------



## Sha

Happy 4th of July everyone! Hope you all have a great time and stay safe!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone, I hope you all had a great weekend!!!

I saw the pics of Andrea and Amy and Darcy. You all look great!
Darcy, love the new haircut. It looks sooo great on you!!!


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone, I hope you all had a great weekend!!!
> 
> I saw the pics of Andrea and Amy and Darcy. You all look great!
> Darcy, love the new haircut. It looks sooo great on you!!!



Do you mean from the weekend?  

We had a great time Friday night!  Hard not to have fun in Vegas with those two.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Yes, Tom was showing me photos from his phone.
I wish I was there with you guys! I have always wanted to go to Vegas!


----------



## Floydian

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Tom and I were just throwing ideas out to each other about May 2010, and we might just rent a house near WDW. If we get a 7 bedroom house, it would be pretty cheap if others were interested in joining us. Then we could have a private pool, hot tub, game room, etc...
> We will most likely get a car again because everyone seemed to like the idea of not waiting for busses...plus it made for some great photos of us all cramped in together...
> Just throwing out ideas, nothing has been decided yet...



SEVEN BEDROOMS?! I live in a house in Orlando, and might pay to stay there just to see what it would look like. Don't think I've ever seen a house with 7 bedrooms that wasn't a museum or Bed & Breakfast place.


----------



## sand2270

here's a picture of our mini-meet over the weekend.  From left to right...Matterhorn, me, NurseDarcy, Watank (Ken...or as he will now be known...Kenzl).


----------



## Sha

Great pic Amy! Need to put it on the singles photo page too.


----------



## godolphin123

That is a great, fun picture! And whoever took it must have been really tall.  That brewski with the orange slice...Shock Top per chance? Looks tasty, cheers. Now I know why Mr. Ken has that big smile on his face. Or more likely it's the company. Let's see, a night out on the town in Vegas with 3 Dis loving ladies....a couple words come to mind.....yes please. Great Pic!


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> That is a great, fun picture! And whoever took it must have been really tall.  That brewski with the orange slice...Shock Top per chance? Looks tasty, cheers. Now I know why Mr. Ken has that big smile on his face. Or more likely it's the company. Let's see, a night out on the town in Vegas with 3 Dis loving ladies....a couple words come to mind.....yes please. Great Pic!



I believe the bartender was standing on a stool or something.  The drink was a Widmer beer.

I don't know how you could not have fun with Matty and Darcy.


----------



## JDUCKY

sand2270 said:


> I believe the bartender was standing on a stool or something.  The drink was a Widmer beer.
> 
> I don't know how you could not have fun with Matty and Darcy.



That would be unpossible!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I believe the bartender was standing on a stool or something.  The drink was a Widmer beer.
> 
> I don't know how you could not have fun with Matty and Darcy.




Awww, Amy. Don't be so modest!! You definitely brought some fun to the party!! Footloose!! Need I say more????    Can't wait to take on Tucson tomorrow with you and Krista!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

JDUCKY said:


> That would be unpossible!



You would know!! 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Awww, Amy. Don't be so modest!! You definitely brought some fun to the party!! Footloose!! Need I say more????    Can't wait to take on Tucson tomorrow with you and Krista!!
> 
> Andrea



Shh don't remind me...


----------



## feistygalkmc

MATTERHORN said:


> Awww, Amy. Don't be so modest!! You definitely brought some fun to the party!! Footloose!! Need I say more????    Can't wait to take on Tucson tomorrow with you and Krista!!
> 
> Andrea



Yea! I can't wait...I need to get up and run a couple errands, oh and EAT! Then back to repack again. I keep trying to take too many clothes. How is it that Vegas is triple digits like it is here right now and I'm trying to pack more than I packed for Disney? That makes NO sense


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> Yea! I can't wait...I need to get up and run a couple errands, oh and EAT! Then back to repack again. I keep trying to take too many clothes. How is it that Vegas is triple digits like it is here right now and I'm trying to pack more than I packed for Disney? That makes NO sense



Dude you moving in??


----------



## godolphin123

Tucson, my brother lives in Tucson. Tucson is el terrifico and you can have Mexican food there that is muey delicioso. And no I don't speak Spanish so if I spelt, I mean spelled that wrong I appologize. And you can wash it all down with a Widmer brewski too. Cheers Have fun out there.


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> Tucson, my brother lives in Tucson. Tucson is el terrifico and you can have Mexican food there that is muey delicioso. And no I don't speak Spanish so if I spelt, I mean spelled that wrong I appologize. And you can wash it all down with a Widmer brewski too. Cheers Have fun out there.



is your brother in his late 30's-early 40's and single?  If so...set me up  

And yes...great mexican food here...taking the girls to El Charro tomorrow night for dinner which has excellent mexican food!  Out here we wash it down with Nimbus brewery beer


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> Dude you moving in??



ha! with all the crap I was packing I might as well. I brought my whole closet or a good portion of it in the living room to pack. Luckily I wised up and took most of it out of the suitcase. Now I have to hang it all back up again which is the worst household chore in my eyes. So borrrrrring!


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> is your brother in his late 30's-early 40's and single?  If so...set me up
> 
> And yes...great mexican food here...taking the girls to El Charro tomorrow night for dinner which has excellent mexican food!  Out here we wash it down with Nimbus brewery beer




Good thing I packed my cute little mexicanish top to wear! I'm make sure to bring my little purse to go with it. I think Tucson just might love me yet.


----------



## Auntie L.

black562 said:


> Happy 4th to you too, and to everyone.  Be sure to report on the crowd levels over the 4th of July weekend this year.




Hi everyone,
Back from the fun World to the "real World"    But we had loads of fun!  The 4th was amazing!!  Unbelievable fireworks - of course!!  Crowds were heavy, but no heavier than other vacation times.  Had no trouble getting into MK (we heard that they closed one of the water parks the day before because of the crowds.)  I stayed @ ASMusic and there were LOADS of teenage travel groups there, but not so much noise that I couldn't sleep (for an hour or 2! )  Also saw the re-opened Hall of Presidents - 1st day that it re-opened - very cool! 

I'm enjoying reading your posts and looking at the pictures!  You're a fun group!!  

Linda


----------



## godolphin123

El Charro, yum, and they have carne seca so good there you'll sprout a new sombrerro...preferably one with mouse ears. So, in a way, it really doesn't matter what you wear. It's too bad my brother is currently "in a situation" or it would be tempting to play matchmaker. Suddenly bits and pieces of "Fiddler on the Roof" are running through my head.


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> El Charro, yum, and they have carne seca so good there you'll sprout a new sombrerro...preferably one with mouse ears. So, in a way, it really doesn't matter what you wear. It's too bad my brother is currently "in a situation" or it would be tempting to play matchmaker. Suddenly bits and pieces of "Fiddler on the Roof" are running through my head.



mmm hmm the carne seca plate...my favorite...did you see the crates of it hanging up drying in the sun?

it's just cool to know there are some Tucson connections on the DIS boards, if you ever make it out here definitely let me know.


----------



## Sha

Auntie L. said:


> Hi everyone,
> Back from the fun World to the "real World"    But we had loads of fun!  The 4th was amazing!!  Unbelievable fireworks - of course!!  Crowds were heavy, but no heavier than other vacation times.  Had no trouble getting into MK (we heard that they closed one of the water parks the day before because of the crowds.)  I stayed @ ASMusic and there were LOADS of teenage travel groups there, but not so much noise that I couldn't sleep (for an hour or 2! )  Also saw the re-opened Hall of Presidents - 1st day that it re-opened - very cool!
> 
> I'm enjoying reading your posts and looking at the pictures!  You're a fun group!!
> 
> Linda



Welcome back Linda! Sounds like you had a great time!!!


----------



## Auntie L.

Sha said:


> Welcome back Linda! Sounds like you had a great time!!!



We did have fun!!  Will be back again after Thanksgiving for MVMCP - can't wait!!  

Thanks Sha!!


----------



## sand2270

Andrea and Krista are almost here!  ANDREA AND KRISTA ARE ALMOST HERE!! YAY!!  They are about 15 minutes away from my house.

They are right in time for the monsoon...just heard thunder.


----------



## ttester9612

May sounds good.  I'll will pencil in the dates.  Hopefully I will be able to join you.


----------



## dismem98

Hey T,

How was your cruise to Alaka??

We'e starting to plan Oct as well for the world!!

Patty


----------



## Sha

Welcome back Teresa!!! Hope it was a great trip!


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Andrea and Krista are almost here!  ANDREA AND KRISTA ARE ALMOST HERE!! YAY!!  They are about 15 minutes away from my house.
> 
> They are right in time for the monsoon...just heard thunder.



that means they had a safe trip there! Very good!


----------



## godolphin123

So I have to wonder, how was El Charro?....food good?....hot and spicy enough to make your lips numb?
I do remember the carne seca curing in the sun....and I think they rub it with lime juice as well. Yum!
And just in time for a Monsoon...kind of like those pesky hurricanes we have around here....Splash Mtn here we come.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> May sounds good.  I'll will pencil in the dates.  Hopefully I will be able to join you.



Hope to see you next year Teresa 



godolphin123 said:


> So I have to wonder, how was El Charro?....food good?....hot and spicy enough to make your lips numb?
> I do remember the carne seca curing in the sun....and I think they rub it with lime juice as well. Yum!
> And just in time for a Monsoon...kind of like those pesky hurricanes we have around here....Splash Mtn here we come.



El Charro is tonight, last night we did Zona 78 which is pizza, pasta, etc.  Then Fox & Hound for drinks...which I picked because it is close to my house.  Though it was pointed out to me several times last night that I was taking DISers to a place with the same name as a Disney movie .  

Looking forward to carne seca tonight, it's usually not too spicy unless you throw their special salsa on top.


----------



## ttester9612

godolphin123 said:


> So I have to wonder, how was El Charro?....food good?....hot and spicy enough to make your lips numb?
> I do remember the carne seca curing in the sun....and I think they rub it with lime juice as well. Yum!
> And just in time for a Monsoon...kind of like those pesky hurricanes we have around here....Splash Mtn here we come.





sand2270 said:


> Hope to see you next year Teresa
> 
> El Charro is tonight, last night we did Zona 78 which is pizza, pasta, etc.  Then Fox & Hound for drinks...which I picked because it is close to my house.  Though it was pointed out to me several times last night that I was taking DISers to a place with the same name as a Disney movie .
> 
> Looking forward to carne seca tonight, it's usually not too spicy unless you throw their special salsa on top.



Hey Amy, isn't El Charro the place you took me to for dinner?  If so, they sure had some awesome food.  The ladies will enjoy it. 

Now that Alaska is over with,  I can now plan for my Oct trip to WDW.  At least I have my airline booked.  Now just have to decide if I want to do any ADRs or just wing it with CS


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Hey Amy, isn't El Charro the place you took me to for dinner?  If so, they sure had some awesome food.  The ladies will enjoy it.
> 
> Now that Alaska is over with,  I can now plan for my Oct trip to WDW.  At least I have my airline booked.  Now just have to decide if I want to do any ADRs or just wing it with CS



careful about that Friday night.. LOL will let you know what is up as soon as I get the info finalized


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Hey Amy, isn't El Charro the place you took me to for dinner?  If so, they sure had some awesome food.  The ladies will enjoy it.
> 
> Now that Alaska is over with,  I can now plan for my Oct trip to WDW.  At least I have my airline booked.  Now just have to decide if I want to do any ADRs or just wing it with CS




Yep exactly...it's where I take all my visitors LOL.  Dinner was great...we had a blast last night.

Glad to hear you enjoyed Alaska!


----------



## godolphin123

That is funny, so how many times did the "Fox and Hound" get referenced?

 And how did everybody enjoy El Charro...was it El Yummo?


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> That is funny, so how many times did the "Fox and Hound" get referenced?
> 
> And how did everybody enjoy El Charro...was it El Yummo?



I don't know...there were definitely some Fox and Hound jokes going back and forth.

El Charro was yummy...but hot...I don't think their air conditioning was working very well.  The whole night was...well kind of crazy...a little weird at times...but very fun!


----------



## godolphin123

Oh no, not the Mexican no AC to go with the spicy hot food tourture. No wonder there was a little weird mixed in with the fun and crazy.  Hmmm, I don't think I know any Fox and Hound jokes. I know a few good limericks though.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hmmmm, I have a trip to the DC area, an October trip, a move and a December WDW trip to plan.  I suppose I can squeeze in May 2010. . .wait, I MUST squeeze in May. . .though probably staying DVC.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmm, I have a trip to the DC area, an October trip, a move and a December WDW trip to plan.  I suppose I can squeeze in May 2010. . .wait, I MUST squeeze in May. . .though probably staying DVC.



of course you are going in May...I need to see some of your performance art in person.


----------



## godolphin123

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmm, I have a trip to the DC area, an October trip, a move and a December WDW trip to plan.  I suppose I can squeeze in May 2010. . .wait, I MUST squeeze in May. . .though probably staying DVC.



And you're loving every minute of it aren't you? Call me psychic. 
You really are busy though.   
"I've got my country's 500th anniversary to plan, my wedding to arrange, my wife to murder and Guilder to frame for it; I'm swamped." Prince Humperdink


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> And you're loving every minute of it aren't you? Call me psychic.
> You really are busy though.
> "I've got my country's 500th anniversary to plan, my wedding to arrange, my wife to murder and Guilder to frame for it; I'm swamped." Prince Humperdink



If you got on facebook godolphin you could see the performance art for yourself...I'm just saying .  

I didn't realize Darc was so talented...it was incredibly moving.  Going to frame the picture and put it in my hallway with some special lighting...I don't think it has a name yet so I will call it "DISer on floor"... ......


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> If you got on facebook godolphin you could see the performance art for yourself...I'm just saying .
> 
> I didn't realize Darc was so talented...it was incredibly moving.  Going to frame the picture and put it in my hallway with some special lighting...I don't think it has a name yet so I will call it "DISer on floor"... ......



Oh that was THE best performance art I have ever witnessed. Here are some of the decent pictures of our recent get together this last week. I had a GREAT time and can't wait to do it again where ever we may be!  

(L to R)feistygalkmc, Matterhorn & Nursedarcy




(L to R)sand2270, Matterhorn, feistygalkmc




(L to R)sand2270,feistygalkmc




(L to R)sand2270,feistygalkmc,Matterhorn




(L to R)Matterhorn, feistygalkmc




(L to R)Matterhorn,Nursedarcy


----------



## PirateMel

feistygalkmc said:


> Oh that was THE best performance art I have ever witnessed. Here are some of the decent pictures of our recent get together this last week. I had a GREAT time and can't wait to do it again where ever we may be!
> 
> (L to R)feistygalkmc, Matterhorn & Nursedarcy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (L to R)sand2270, Matterhorn, feistygalkmc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (L to R)sand2270,feistygalkmc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (L to R)sand2270,feistygalkmc,Matterhorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (L to R)Matterhorn, feistygalkmc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (L to R)Matterhorn,Nursedarcy



Very Nice Ladies


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Woo Hoo!!! I get to go and see Mickey in a few days...
Well, technically I am leaving tomorrow to head to Tom's parents house.

I just wanted to point out that it is odd that Cinderella is moving further from the castle instead of toward it...strange ticker...


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> Oh that was THE best performance art I have ever witnessed. Here are some of the decent pictures of our recent get together this last week. I had a GREAT time and can't wait to do it again where ever we may be!



you should post the other one of the 3 of us at Maloney's too...that one is my favorite...


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Woo Hoo!!! I get to go and see Mickey in a few days...
> Well, technically I am leaving tomorrow to head to Tom's parents house.
> 
> I just wanted to point out that it is odd that Cinderella is moving further from the castle instead of toward it...strange ticker...



Woo Hoo!

Have a wonderful Trip 


Hug Mickey for me, please.


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Woo Hoo!!! I get to go and see Mickey in a few days...
> Well, technically I am leaving tomorrow to head to Tom's parents house.
> 
> I just wanted to point out that it is odd that Cinderella is moving further from the castle instead of toward it...strange ticker...



Have fun you guys!

Ok godolphin this is for you...carne seca plate from El Charro...


----------



## feistygalkmc

Alright, here is the best one of all, start panting men lol


----------



## godolphin123

Yum......E!


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> Yum......E!



I know we are but what about the food??  

I crack myself up.


----------



## kismet1003

I would love to get in on this meet in May!!!! I'm going for a week in Jan but would love to return and meet some new great friends.  
I would be staying at the WL villas.  I'm 33, married, no kids


----------



## sand2270

kismet1003 said:


> I would love to get in on this meet in May!!!! I'm going for a week in Jan but would love to return and meet some new great friends.
> I would be staying at the WL villas.  I'm 33, married, no kids



Welcome!

I have a bunch of relatives in New Jersey and NY, curious what part you are located in.


----------



## kismet1003

Thanks for the welcome.  I am in South Jersey, about 10 mins out of Philadelphia.


----------



## godolphin123

Oh, the foooood.....right....are there more pictures? What was everybody eating? I'm curious as to the dinning hobbits, I mean habbits, of Dis loving girls. 

And welcome up there, is Kismet the puppy's name? He/she's a cutie. 
I don't have any relatives in NJ.


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> Oh, the foooood.....right....are there more pictures? What was everybody eating? I'm curious as to the dinning hobbits, I mean habbits, of Dis loving girls.
> 
> And welcome up there, is Kismet the puppy's name? He/she's a cutie.
> I don't have any relatives in NJ.




There are lots of food pictures...but the girls added a little something special to each picture so can't really post them here  Actually that goes for a lot of the other pictures as well.

I did make them mickey shaped pancakes Saturday morning...Krista has those pictures on her camera.


----------



## kismet1003

godolphin123 said:


> Oh, the foooood.....right....are there more pictures? What was everybody eating? I'm curious as to the dinning hobbits, I mean habbits, of Dis loving girls.
> 
> And welcome up there, is Kismet the puppy's name? He/she's a cutie.
> I don't have any relatives in NJ.




Hi.  His name is Jeter, he's 4 now so I really should do an updated picture!! Kismet has just always been 1 of my favorite words.


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> There are lots of food pictures...but the girls added a little something special to each picture so can't really post them here  Actually that goes for a lot of the other pictures as well.
> 
> I did make them mickey shaped pancakes Saturday morning...Krista has those pictures on her camera.



 yes Amy is right, I will not be posting those here. In fact there are few people who can see them even on facebook.


----------



## godolphin123

Those must have been some eye-popping Mickey hotcakes the other day.

Speaking of eye-popping I lucked out and saw baby Leatherbacks hatching on the beach tonight....it was frickin' amazing.


----------



## Sha

godolphin123 said:


> Those must have been some eye-popping Mickey hotcakes the other day.
> 
> Speaking of eye-popping I lucked out and saw baby Leatherbacks hatching on the beach tonight....it was frickin' amazing.



what beach was that godolphin?


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> Those must have been some eye-popping Mickey hotcakes the other day.
> 
> Speaking of eye-popping I lucked out and saw baby Leatherbacks hatching on the beach tonight....it was frickin' amazing.



That's pretty cool!

Hey...how many times did you change your shirt today?


----------



## godolphin123

It's turtle time here in Vero Beach.

Hey, how did you know I spilled mustard on my shirt?


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> It's turtle time here in Vero Beach.
> 
> Hey, how did you know I spilled mustard on my shirt?



Turtle time...that reminds me of Hawaii.  It's great that you get to experience that.

As far as the mustard spill goes...I am psychic...unfortunately my abilities are limited to condiment spills...some guy in Spokane just spilled ranch on his pants...bummer 

(it is too early in the week for me to feeling this goofy already)


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Turtle time...that reminds me of Hawaii.  It's great that you get to experience that.
> 
> As far as the mustard spill goes...I am psychic...unfortunately my abilities are limited to condiment spills...some guy in Spokane just spilled ranch on his pants...bummer
> 
> (it is too early in the week for me to feeling this goofy already)



 Amy, you are hilarious!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Amy, you are hilarious!!
> 
> Andrea



You get me Matty...thank goodness someone does


----------



## godolphin123

I know you two are food psychically connected. You always know when she has sauerkraut in her lederhosen. 
Actually, sauerkraut might go good with the mustard on my shirt. Maybe a couple of bratwurst too. Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> I know you two are food psychically connected. You always know when she has sauerkraut in her lederhosen.
> Actually, sauerkraut might go good with the mustard on my shirt. Maybe a couple of bratwurst too. Is it lunchtime yet?



you wouldn't believe how often Matty ends up with sauerkraut in her lederhosen.  (SHH  I am scheduling an intervention).


----------



## godolphin123

Ok, I promise to be quiet as a mouse. Sorry, couldn't resist.
Still, I wish you wouldn't. I have yet to see a girl with sauerkraut in her lederhosen. And I've been to Germany and everything.
And it sounds kind of fun too.........be back later.


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> Ok, I promise to be quiet as a mouse. Sorry, couldn't resist.
> Still, I wish you wouldn't. I have yet to see a girl with sauerkraut in her lederhosen. And I've been to Germany and everything.
> And it sounds kind of fun too.........be back later.



it's not as fun as you would think...but who knows what the heck you experienced in Germany...


----------



## sand2270

My DIS friends are at Disney and I am stuck here at work dealing with an angry landlord, buying a house is stressing me out!  Maybe Matty and Darcy will send me a t-shirt


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> My DIS friends are at Disney and I am stuck here at work dealing with an angry landlord, buying a house is stressing me out!  Maybe Matty and Darcy will send me a t-shirt


Well, I'm your friend but I'm not at Disney but I will still send you the shirt (or tank top) off my back   luv ya!


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> Well, I'm your friend but I'm not at Disney but I will still send you the shirt (or tank top) off my back   luv ya!



Aww Krista...you brought me an awesome t-shirt when you came to visit.  Glad you are still around to hang with me .  Did you ever figure out the scorpion recipe?


----------



## feistygalkmc

I did not....but I do want to order that scorpion bowl!


----------



## godolphin123

I have a shirt with a mustard stain on it you might enjoy. The shirt....not the stain...or maybe the stain....suddenly wondering how we'd all do on an ink blot test....would everything come up looking like something Disney.


----------



## APB513

Howdy!!!  How is everyone doing?  I'm doing OK.  

My oldest DS is leaving for college in three weeks.  I thought I would be OK (I mean he's only going to be 3 hours away) but I am actually starting to get sad.  I just hope I don't embarass him by crying when I leave him


----------



## feistygalkmc

Ang! Hi!!!!!!  
  You'll be ok and so will he, I'm sure you have raised him right. He will always come back to his momma.     You are going to the world in December right?


----------



## APB513

feistygalkmc said:


> Ang! Hi!!!!!!
> You'll be ok and so will he, I'm sure you have raised him right. He will always come back to his momma.     You are going to the world in December right?



That's the plan.  I am desperately in need of another Disney fix!  

I just saw that they are offering free dining until December 17th.  Depending on my son's schedule for finals, we might try to arrive on the 17th to get in on the deal.


----------



## feistygalkmc

APB513 said:


> That's the plan.  I am desperately in need of another Disney fix!
> 
> I just saw that they are offering free dining until December 17th.  Depending on my son's schedule for finals, we might try to arrive on the 17th to get in on the deal.



Awesome! There are some of us going down in October for food/wine. I can't wait!!! Just 69 more days!!! I hope you guys have a good time. I'm sure we will have lots of pics and videos lol


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> Awesome! There are some of us going down in October for food/wine. I can't wait!!! Just 69 more days!!! I hope you guys have a good time. I'm sure we will have lots of pics and videos lol



aww you put our picture in your signature.  

Ang I am heading out right now for my daughter's school orientation...4th grade I can't believe it!  Stop growing!!


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> aww you put our picture in your signature.



Yep yep...you can steal it if you want and use it too


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> Yep yep...you can steal it if you want and use it too



Is it wrong that all I want to do in Oct is swim and drink and eat in Epcot??


----------



## sand2270

Which reminds me!!  I got confirmation today that the Disneyland workshop will be Mon-Wed...which means I will be coast to coast in October...Disneyland to DisneyWorld all in 1 week!


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> Is it wrong that all I want to do in Oct is swim and drink and eat in Epcot??



It certainly is not!!!! That is exactly what I plan on doing!   oh and dancing like a stripper lol lol lol


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> It certainly is not!!!! That is exactly what I plan on doing!   oh and dancing like a stripper lol lol lol



I don't know how "Disney" the dancing like a stripper is...but hey go for it!

I'm here to support you


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> I don't know how "Disney" the dancing like a stripper is...but hey go for it!
> 
> I'm here to support you



Thanks! I need all the support I can get!


----------



## APB513

feistygalkmc said:


> Awesome! There are some of us going down in October for food/wine. I can't wait!!! Just 69 more days!!! I hope you guys have a good time. I'm sure we will have lots of pics and videos lol



I wish I could join you guys.  Make sure you have a Leesburg Lemonade for me!



sand2270 said:


> aww you put our picture in your signature.
> 
> Ang I am heading out right now for my daughter's school orientation...4th grade I can't believe it!  Stop growing!!



Amy - 

Believe me when I tell you they grow up FAST!!!  It seems like only yesterday I was taking him to his first day of preschool.   I don't know where the time went!



sand2270 said:


> Which reminds me!!  I got confirmation today that the Disneyland workshop will be Mon-Wed...which means I will be coast to coast in October...Disneyland to DisneyWorld all in 1 week!



Lucky girl!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I'll be there in May, after October, December and February. . .lol


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> I'll be there in May, after October, December and February. . .lol



I'm patiently waiting for pictures from this past week from you and Matty (tapping fingernails on keyboard)


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I'm patiently waiting for pictures from this past week from you and Matty (tapping fingernails on keyboard)



Uh, sweetie, I just got my new computer today. . .I might post tomorrow but I think Andrea has more pics than me. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh, sweetie, I just got my new computer today. . .I might post tomorrow but I think Andrea has more pics than me. . .


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> I'm patiently waiting for pictures from this past week from you and Matty (tapping fingernails on keyboard)



Me too Me too!!!!


----------



## APB513

Hi everyone!  

I know alot of you are annual passholders so I thought I would let you know about a sweepstakes I just found.  

One lucky winner and up to 3 Guests will enjoy:

* - A one-night stay in the Cinderella Castle Suite 
* - Breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table 
* - Tickets to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party 
* - Air transportation if the winner lives more the 150 miles from the Walt   
     Disney World Resort 

The Cinderella Castle Suite night is December 11, 2009.

Click this link to enter: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/2009-passholder-holiday-giveaway-sweepstakes/

Sweepstakes ends on October 30, 2009.

Good luck!!!


----------



## godolphin123

Sweet, I'm signing up right now.


----------



## sand2270

We have been kind of a quiet group up here (though I know must of us have been chatting on facebook), however I figured I would post an update (because I would rather do that than work ).

Looks like the planning for my Disneyland trip in Oct is pretty settled.  We were originally booked at Fairfield Inn, which I have stayed at before.  However thanks to the DIS I found out about an Expedia offer for Paradise Pier for $100 a night!!  This was comparable to what we were going to pay for Fairfield Inn and I have never stayed on property at Disneyland so I changed it.  Excited to stay at that hotel.

Booked our dining...we will mainly stick to counter service (I could live on Bengal BBQ and dole floats), but we will have brunch at Goofy's Kitchen, lunch at Blue Bayou and lunch at Wine Country Trattoria.  At some point we will also take a drive down to Venice and Santa Monica Pier.  There is a great place down there on the beach where I want us to have lunch (or breakfast...they have amazing french toast! ).

I have a cousin who lives close by so she may join up with us.

At some point we will need to start talking about the May trip again on the May thread .


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> We have been kind of a quiet group up here (though I know must of us have been chatting on facebook), however I figured I would post an update (because I would rather do that than work ).
> 
> Looks like the planning for my Disneyland trip in Oct is pretty settled.  We were originally booked at Fairfield Inn, which I have stayed at before.  However thanks to the DIS I found out about an *Expedia offer for Paradise Pier for $100 a night*!!  This was comparable to what we were going to pay for Fairfield Inn and I have never stayed on property at Disneyland so I changed it.  Excited to stay at that hotel.
> 
> Booked our dining...we will mainly stick to counter service (I could live on Bengal BBQ and dole floats), but we will have brunch at Goofy's Kitchen, lunch at Blue Bayou and lunch at Wine Country Trattoria.  At some point we will also take a drive down to Venice and Santa Monica Pier.  There is a great place down there on the beach where I want us to have lunch (or breakfast...they have amazing french toast! ).
> 
> I have a cousin who lives close by so she may join up with us.
> 
> At some point we will need to start talking about the May trip again on the May thread .



First off, I would rather talk about Disney than work anyday 

Secondly, $100 a night for Paradise Pier   OMG!!  That is freakin awesome!!!   You are going to love Paradise Pier.  We stayed there during our DLR trip and we loved it!!!

I would love to go back to Disneyland!  I grew up in L.A. so we went to Disneyland at least once a year.  And ever since I took the boys a few years ago they have been asking me when we could go back.  I'm hoping to get there in the very near future.

Are you guys going to do the Halloween party?


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> First off, I would rather talk about Disney than work anyday
> 
> Secondly, $100 a night for Paradise Pier   OMG!!  That is freakin awesome!!!   You are going to love Paradise Pier.  We stayed there during our DLR trip and we loved it!!!
> 
> I would love to go back to Disneyland!  I grew up in L.A. so we went to Disneyland at least once a year.  And ever since I took the boys a few years ago they have been asking me when we could go back.  I'm hoping to get there in the very near future.
> 
> Are you guys going to do the Halloween party?



No, it is not happening the dates we are there .  However all the decorations will be up.  Haunted Mansion will have the Nightmare Before Xmas overlay which I love.  I guess there is also some type of special Space Mountain overlay which I am excited to see.  I have never been at Halloween time so looking forward to it.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> No, it is not happening the dates we are there .  However all the decorations will be up.  Haunted Mansion will have the Nightmare Before Xmas overlay which I love.  I guess there is also some type of special Space Mountain overlay which I am excited to see.  I have never been at Halloween time so looking forward to it.



Sounds like you guys are going to have a good time.


----------



## feistygalkmc

It's oh so quiet.......



Only 54 more days!!!!  

Ok that's all I wanted to say....I'm out....peace ya'll


----------



## ahoff

63 for me.  

And then 264.


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> I wish I could join you guys.  Make sure you have a Leesburg Lemonade for me!



Angela, you are planning on going in May right?


----------



## ClareH37

Just caught up with this thread - missed you guys by a few days May just gone, but will be there next May if you have room for a 'newbie' to join in, but please be gentle with me


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Angela, you are planning on going in May right?



Yes, I'll be there with bells on.  I haven't booked yet so I'm not sure where I'll be staying.



ClareH37 said:


> Just caught up with this thread - missed you guys by a few days May just gone, but will be there next May if you have room for a 'newbie' to join in, but please be gentle with me



Hi Clare!!  I just posted on your thread.  Glad you found us!!  This is a great group!  You will have so much fun.  Although, I can't promise about the gentle part


----------



## sand2270

ClareH37 said:


> Just caught up with this thread - missed you guys by a few days May just gone, but will be there next May if you have room for a 'newbie' to join in, but please be gentle with me



Plenty of room...no guarantees about us being gentle


----------



## ttester9612

ClareH37 said:


> Just caught up with this thread - missed you guys by a few days May just gone, but will be there next May if you have room for a 'newbie' to join in, but please be gentle with me



Clare...you not a newbie to Angela and I, we had a great time hanging with you last May...hopefully we can next May.....glad you find this thread.


----------



## ClareH37

Thanks guys - Angela/Teresa, I loved meeting you too so hope to see you again


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

There are a lot of Dis'ers there now!!! I am soooo jealous, I have to wait until May...


----------



## sand2270

I just wanted to say that between the craziness at work and the craziness at home trying to unpack and get settled Oct 10th cannot get here fast enough.



That is all.


----------



## ahoff

Make sure you stop by the Sam Adams seminar when you get there.


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Make sure you stop by the Sam Adams seminar when you get there.



Tucson Beerfest tomorrow night!!  

The evening will be something like this...


----------



## ahoff

Cool!  Can you grab some obscure stickers for me?


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Cool!  Can you grab some obscure stickers for me?



yes, I will remember to do that from the beginning this time, not when I am halfway through it like last year.


----------



## ClareH37

I know a lot of you guys have got trips before May but has anyone started to put together any plans for meets, etc.?

I'm sitting here on the PC, it's cold and damp in the UK - I need a Disney fix


----------



## sand2270

ClareH37 said:


> I know a lot of you guys have got trips before May but has anyone started to put together any plans for meets, etc.?
> 
> I'm sitting here on the PC, it's cold and damp in the UK - I need a Disney fix



aww...not that I know of yet.  We'll start posting stuff as the conversations happen.


----------



## MouseloverJD

Hi, newbie here.  Haven't booked yet. Still waiting on a rooms only discount.  Hopefully will be able to join everyone.  Never participated in a meet before.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## sand2270

MouseloverJD said:


> Hi, newbie here.  Haven't booked yet. Still waiting on a rooms only discount.  Hopefully will be able to join everyone.  Never participated in a meet before.  Looking forward to it.



Welcome!  I think many of us are focused on our Oct trips.  In a few weeks we'll probably start working on May plans.

I am off to Disneyland Saturday YAY!


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> Welcome!  I think many of us are focused on our Oct trips.  In a few weeks we'll probably start working on May plans.
> 
> I am off to Disneyland Saturday YAY!





Yay Amy! Hope you guys have a great time! It's so close, next thing we know we will be back on here posting pictures and planning for May


----------



## APB513

MouseloverJD said:


> Hi, newbie here.  Haven't booked yet. Still waiting on a rooms only discount.  Hopefully will be able to join everyone.  Never participated in a meet before.  Looking forward to it.



Welcome!!!



sand2270 said:


> Welcome!  I think many of us are focused on our Oct trips.  In a few weeks we'll probably start working on May plans.
> 
> I am off to Disneyland Saturday YAY!




Amy, have fun at Disneyland!!!


----------



## ClareH37

sand2270 said:


> Welcome!  I think many of us are focused on our Oct trips.  In a few weeks we'll probably start working on May plans.
> 
> I am off to Disneyland Saturday YAY!



Have a fantastic time all you October people ........ and hurry up and get back home so the May planning can commence


----------



## ttester9612

I'm so ready....(except for packing) 

 12 days for me.


----------



## ClareH37

ttester9612 said:


> I'm so ready....(except for packing)
> 
> 12 days for me.





Not long now Teresa


----------



## JDUCKY

Hmm...wonder if I can get my daughter what will then be her husband to come down for this. They're getting married the weekend before (and I'm wanting to get them a DCL cruise for their honeymoon!  )


----------



## aurora_ca

I am new to this board.  My husband and I had our honeymoon in Disney World May 3-10, 2009 and we loved it.  We are in full planning mode for our anniversary trip back to the world.  We are staying at the Grand Floridian for our anniversary night then transferring to Port Orleans French Quarter with a room request for room 2223, ( which is the room we stayed in for our honeymoon).  I am trying to find ways to make this anniversary trip just as special as our honeymoon.


Dawn


----------



## sand2270

all right DIS peeps...looks like the first group is back from our Oct trip and the second group is going soon.

I know most of us now communicate on facebook but I wanted to post something for newcomers.  As of right now some of us have dates booked or planned out.  I myself am planning on coming out May 13th-17th.  

I was a little Disneyed out after back to back trips to Disneyland and Disneyworld this past week, but I have gotten some sleep and decided to  still come out in May.  I also upgraded to an AP and want to get some use out of it .  I am already looking into room reservations.

Why don't we start getting a list going?  If you want to send me your dates and where you are staying (if you want to share this) and I'll get a list going.  We can also talk about planning a group event.


----------



## MouseloverJD

I've been researching where I want to stay in May 2010.  From the CODES & RATE thread see that there are Disney deals to be had for this time period.  Keeping my fingers crossed that will get a PIN for my dates.  I'm interested in POP, CBR (loved it in June '09) or CSR.


----------



## MarylandPirate

I might try and come down. Wanted to go last year but my son who was a Marine at the time fell during a climbing  exercise and shattered his foot and broke his wrist.


----------



## ClareH37

Can't wait much longer - May can't come soon enough lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

MarylandPirate said:


> I might try and come down. Wanted to go last year but my son who was a Marine at the time fell during a climbing  exercise and shattered his foot and broke his wrist.



Hey there Mark. Good to see you around.  Hope you do come in May.  Should be a good lineup. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> all right DIS peeps...looks like the first group is back from our Oct trip and the second group is going soon.
> 
> I know most of us now communicate on facebook but I wanted to post something for newcomers.  As of right now some of us have dates booked or planned out.  I myself am planning on coming out May 13th-17th.
> 
> I was a little Disneyed out after back to back trips to Disneyland and Disneyworld this past week, but I have gotten some sleep and decided to  still come out in May.  I also upgraded to an AP and want to get some use out of it .  I am already looking into room reservations.
> 
> Why don't we start getting a list going?  If you want to send me your dates and where you are staying (if you want to share this) and I'll get a list going.  We can also talk about planning a group event.



Nurse.darcy and Watank, Boardwalk Villas, 13th to 17th.


----------



## ClareH37

I'm going to be at the YC 9-14 May   I'd originally booked a package but cancelled and have now booked my flights/hotel(s) independently (am staying at Universal for a couple of days before YC), so there really is no turning back as my flight is paid in full, no cancellations/changes allowed.


----------



## sand2270

I posted the list on the first post.


----------



## APB513

The dates that I am looking at are May 12th - May 16th


----------



## ClareH37

APB513 said:


> The dates that I am looking at are May 12th - May 16th



Will the plastic shower cap be making another appearance Angela


----------



## APB513

ClareH37 said:


> Will the plastic shower cap be making another appearance Angela



It most certainly will


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> It most certainly will



At least I know my dance partner will have great hair and fabulous personality. . .


----------



## MarylandPirate

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey there Mark. Good to see you around.  Hope you do come in May.  Should be a good lineup. . .



I'm going to try, It's been a year since I've been. lol  Serious withdrawal here.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> At least I know my dance partner will have great hair and fabulous personality. . .



Thanks, Darcy!   And this time I promise to take a nap during the day so that I can hang out alllllll night long   

Are you still going in December?  My two boys and I will be there from December 17th - December 26th.


----------



## sand2270

Added you Ang...hope I get to hang with you some this time, hardly saw you last time. 

My "no more Disney for awhile" feeling faded pretty fast after I got home and realized shoot a bad day at Disney is better than a good day at work LOL.

Excited about May and have the plans for my October trip with my daughter in the works.  As much as I love Beach Club after purchasing a house I need to cut back a little, so I gave her the choice between POP and POFQ.  We are going with POFQ...love it there, so pretty.   

I can't wait to take her to the Halloween party and super-excited to see Harry Potter!!  Yes, we will be doing a split stay...1st half at Disney, 2nd half at Universal/Sea World.  YAY...love planning the trips .


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Added you Ang...hope I get to hang with you some this time, hardly saw you last time.



Thanks Amy and ditto 



sand2270 said:


> My "no more Disney for awhile" feeling faded pretty fast after I got home and realized shoot a bad day at Disney is better than a good day at work LOL.



So true!!!



sand2270 said:


> Excited about May and have the plans for my October trip with my daughter in the works.  As much as I love Beach Club after purchasing a house I need to cut back a little, so I gave her the choice between POP and POFQ.  We are going with POFQ...love it there, so pretty.



I stayed at POFQ in May and fell in love with that resort   I wanted to stay there for our December trip but couldn't justify it.  So we are staying at our favorite value - Pop!


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> I stayed at POFQ in May and fell in love with that resort   I wanted to stay there for our December trip but couldn't justify it.  So we are staying at our favorite value - Pop!



POP is so much fun!  When we first discussed it I asked her if she wanted to stay at BC or POP.  She said POP LOL.  I was like really...even with the huge pool area, walking to Epcot, etc. and she said "yep...I liked POP".


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> POP is so much fun!  When we first discussed it I asked her if she wanted to stay at BC or POP.  She said POP LOL.  I was like really...even with the huge pool area, walking to Epcot, etc. and she said "yep...I liked POP".



Smart girl!  Pop rocks!!!


----------



## ClareH37

APB513 said:


> It most certainly will



Fantastic, you made my day


----------



## PirateMel

OMG two weeks in Disney was AWESOME!  so spoiled now, one week at SSR and one at AKL.

Will be going to Mexico in April and will try and sneek a quick weekend in May as well, just not sure when yet.  Need to suck up to the boss after this trip 

Six months is way to long to wait to go home again 

Did get the 15 month upgrade on my AP set until 1/2011 OMG!


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Smart girl!  Pop rocks!!!



you said Pop Rocks...LOL


----------



## feistygalkmc

I'm thinking about 11-17 May possibly at BW something or another. Thinking about the studio. I'll post again once I have everything in place but for now, these are my plans. 
POFQ was beautiful and I don't think we could have got a better room, I really loved that resort but I liked BW much more than I thought I would. I did love the hot tub (or hit tub   ) at FQ and the main pool after dark was nice too.


----------



## APB513

ClareH37 said:


> Fantastic, you made my day



Glad I could help 



sand2270 said:


> you said Pop Rocks...LOL



I know - pun intended 



feistygalkmc said:


> I'm thinking about 11-17 May possibly at BW something or another. Thinking about the studio. I'll post again once I have everything in place but for now, these are my plans.
> POFQ was beautiful and I don't think we could have got a better room, I really loved that resort but I liked BW much more than I thought I would. I did love the hot tub (or hit tub   ) at FQ and the main pool after dark was nice too.



POFQ is awesome  I loved staying there in May. This year's trip was a splurge since it was my first solo/birthday trip to WDW.  Next year I might stay at Pop to save some $.


----------



## sand2270

got you added Krista.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Who is going?
> aurora ca 5/2-8 GF, POFQ
> ClareH37 5/7-14 YC
> feistygalkmc (Krista) 5/11-17
> *APB512* (Angela) 5/12-16
> sand2270 (Amy) 5/13-17 POP
> nurse.darcy (Darcy) 5/13-17 BWV



Hi Amy - 

Can you change me to APB51*3*?  Thanks


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Hi Amy -
> 
> Can you change me to APB51*3*?  Thanks



whoopsie...fixed


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> whoopsie...fixed



No problem


----------



## nurse.darcy

Uh Ames my sweet. . .you missed Ken (watank). Same dates as me.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh Ames my sweet. . .you missed Ken (watank). Same dates as me.



Ack I suck at this!!

Ok he is added.


----------



## ttester9612

MarylandPirate said:


> I might try and come down. Wanted to go last year but my son who was a Marine at the time fell during a climbing  exercise and shattered his foot and broke his wrist.



Mark, I'm glad to hear your son is recovering and you need to join us this time.  (even through I'm still up in the air about going).



ClareH37 said:


> Will the plastic shower cap be making another appearance Angela



Oh yea..we can't forget the shower cap and the shoes in the ziploc bag.  That was so priceless.  Didn't Vanessa get a picture of that?  We need to have her post it. 



sand2270 said:


> Ack I suck at this!!
> 
> Ok he is added.



Amy...your doing great.  I haven't decided if I'm going in April or May.  I do have the dates May 12-19 booked, but it all depends on work.


----------



## JDUCKY

Gotta have me and Matterhorn on that list!  Although, not sure when/where we'd be staying on-site, esp. considering there will be a group of 4 kids in tow!


----------



## MarylandPirate

ttester9612 said:


> Mark, I'm glad to hear your son is recovering and you need to join us this time.  (even through I'm still up in the air about going).
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks again to you, Mel and Darcy for your well wishes when it happened. He is still walking with a bad limp but the doctor says it will eventually get better. Here is an x-ray of his ankle...I don't have one of his wrist. I'd put up a picture of his foot, but they cut the bottom of his foot open from his heel all the way to his instep......wasn't very pretty.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Ack I suck at this!!
> 
> Ok he is added.



Amy, you are doing great!  I give you  



ttester9612 said:


> Oh yea..we can't forget the shower cap and the shoes in the ziploc bag.  That was so priceless.  Didn't Vanessa get a picture of that?  We need to have her post it.



Say what you want about that shower cap but it is a necessity.  Once my hair gets wet, it is not a pretty sight - bad hair day to the nth degree


----------



## nurse.darcy

Amy, you are awesome for even wanting to do this.  Love you girlfriend.


----------



## PirateMel

MarylandPirate said:


> Thanks again to you, Mel and Darcy for your well wishes when it happened. He is still walking with a bad limp but the doctor says it will eventually get better. Here is an x-ray of his ankle...I don't have one of his wrist. I'd put up a picture of his foot, but they cut the bottom of his foot open from his heel all the way to his instep......wasn't very pretty.



OMG that is really bad.  Glad he is improving.

Time for you to visit home now - no more excuses, and there is a D&D not far from DTD


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hello everyone, Sorry I haven't posted in awhile.
I got laid off from the Govt last month but I was able to find something quickly and I am now trying to get caught up on everything I missed.

Tom and I have decided to go in May, we are staying at BW. May 12-19th.

We are bringing my daughter for her 18th bday, and also plan on visiting a few colleges while there...

We are trying to get a lot of things done at once: Golf for Tom, Colleges, Disney and visiting with all of you!!!

Anyone else bringing their older kids? Wondering if they may want to hang out with my daughter- I am sure she will want to escape mom after a few days...


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Amy...your doing great.  I haven't decided if I'm going in April or May.  I do have the dates May 12-19 booked, but it all depends on work.



Thanks, got you added.



JDUCKY said:


> Gotta have me and Matterhorn on that list!  Although, not sure when/where we'd be staying on-site, esp. considering there will be a group of 4 kids in tow!



didn't you hear...Andrea is ditching you and spending time with me?? 



APB513 said:


> Amy, you are doing great!  I give you





nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, you are awesome for even wanting to do this.  Love you girlfriend.



Thanks guys 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hello everyone, Sorry I haven't posted in awhile.
> I got laid off from the Govt last month but I was able to find something quickly and I am now trying to get caught up on everything I missed.
> 
> Tom and I have decided to go in May, we are staying at BW. May 12-19th.
> 
> We are bringing my daughter for her 18th bday, and also plan on visiting a few colleges while there...
> 
> We are trying to get a lot of things done at once: Golf for Tom, Colleges, Disney and visiting with all of you!!!
> 
> Anyone else bringing their older kids? Wondering if they may want to hang out with my daughter- I am sure she will want to escape mom after a few days...



Got you added.  Glad to hear you guys are going, had so much with you last time.  

MarylandPirate and PirateMel I am going to add you to the list.  Also, I am trying to put people's names next to the DIS name. If I haven't done that it is probably because I don't know your real name .


----------



## ttester9612

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Anyone else bringing their older kids? Wondering if they may want to hang out with my daughter- I am sure she will want to escape mom after a few days...



My son might be joining me, but you might not want you daughter to hang out with a 25 year old.   No telling what troubles they would get into


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hello everyone, Sorry I haven't posted in awhile.
> I got laid off from the Govt last month but I was able to find something quickly and I am now trying to get caught up on everything I missed.
> 
> Tom and I have decided to go in May, we are staying at BW. May 12-19th.
> 
> We are bringing my daughter for her 18th bday, and also plan on visiting a few colleges while there...
> 
> We are trying to get a lot of things done at once: Golf for Tom, Colleges, Disney and visiting with all of you!!!
> 
> Anyone else bringing their older kids? Wondering if they may want to hang out with my daughter- I am sure she will want to escape mom after a few days...



Hi Roseanne!  Glad to hear that you and Tom will be coming May.  Maybe we'll get to hang out this time.

I am considering bringing my youngest DS simply because I don't think I can leave him home alone.  He just turned 16 in Sept.  

BTW - I'm sure my son would love to hang out with your daughter (he's into "older" ladies) but I doubt she would want to hang out with him


----------



## ClareH37

ttester9612 said:


> Amy...your doing great.  I haven't decided if I'm going in April or May.  I do have the dates May 12-19 booked, but it all depends on work.



Be lovely to see you again Teresa, and good to meet new faces too - although I'm feeling a little nervous as it seems most people know each other.


----------



## APB513

ClareH37 said:


> Be lovely to see you again Teresa, and good to meet new faces too - although I'm feeling a little nervous as it seems most people know each other.



Don't be nervous!  This is a very friendly group.  You will immediately feel welcomed!


----------



## ClareH37

APB513 said:


> Don't be nervous!  This is a very friendly group.  You will immediately feel welcomed!



Thanks Angela


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I am sure my daughter would love to hang out with anybody except me after the 3rd day or so...
She is good with all age groups: No worries about the 25 yo- but I doubt he would want to hang out with her as she can't go "clubbing". Who knows...
Hanging out with the 16yo- I am sure she would love to play in the world after dark with a new friend- in case the adults wander over to JellyRolls......

Don't be nervous about meeting us...no axe murderers in the group that I know of...


----------



## ClareH37

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Don't be nervous about meeting us...no axe murderers in the group that I know of...


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I am sure my daughter would love to hang out with anybody except me after the 3rd day or so...
> She is good with all age groups: No worries about the 25 yo- but I doubt he would want to hang out with her as she can't go "clubbing". Who knows...
> *Hanging out with the 16yo- I am sure she would love to play in the world after dark with a new friend- in case the adults wander over to JellyRolls......*
> 
> Don't be nervous about meeting us...no axe murderers in the group that I know of...



I know that would make me feel better to know that he is not couped up in the room while mommy is out partying   Plus he is already saying that he wants to explore the world without me when we go in December   Darn they grow up so fast


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Don't be nervous about meeting us...no axe murderers in the group that I know of...



Don't axe, don't tell


----------



## feistygalkmc

Thanks Amy!  I'm getting excited again lol


----------



## ttester9612

ClareH37 said:


> Be lovely to see you again Teresa, and good to meet new faces too -* although I'm feeling a little nervous as it seems most people know each other*.



Clare..that is not correct...you know Angela and I so don't be nervous.  This is the group that Angela and I met up with after you flew back home.  You will fit it just fine.



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I am sure my daughter would love to hang out with anybody except me after the 3rd day or so...
> She is good with all age groups: No worries about the 25 yo- but I doubt he would want to hang out with her as she can't go "clubbing". Who knows...
> Hanging out with the 16yo- I am sure she would love to play in the world after dark with a new friend- in case the adults wander over to JellyRolls......
> 
> Don't be nervous about meeting us...no axe murderers in the group that I know of...



My son doesn't like clubbing either.  But he does like JRs.


----------



## Minnie*bell

Sounds fun! How does this work??


----------



## APB513

Minnie*bell said:


> Sounds fun! How does this work??



Hi Minnie ! 

A group of us will be going to WDW around the same time next May.  While we are there we will get together and have a ball!!

So just post the dates that you will be at WDW and join the party!!


----------



## sand2270

Minnie*bell said:


> Sounds fun! How does this work??



Following up on what Angela said...we are a pretty friendly group.  Just give us your dates, etc. as it gets closer we'll start talking about some type of DIS meet.  The monorail crawl was fun last time...maybe we can do round 2.


----------



## ttester9612

APB513 said:


> Say what you want about that shower cap but it is a necessity.  Once my hair gets wet, it is not a pretty sight - bad hair day to the nth degree



Actually you didn't need it...I was the one that got wet.


----------



## ClareH37

ttester9612 said:


> Clare..that is not correct...you know Angela and I so don't be nervous.  This is the group that Angela and I met up with after you flew back home.  You will fit it just fine.



Thanks Teresa


----------



## APB513

ttester9612 said:


> Actually you didn't need it...I was the one that got wet.



Make a note - bring shower cap for Teresa


----------



## Dizmom0923

I am going to try so very hard to be able to be there in May!  It hasn't been the ideal situation(financially) for me to go in the past but there is plenty of time for me to find a way!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dizmom0923 said:


> I am going to try so very hard to be able to be there in May!  It hasn't been the ideal situation(financially) for me to go in the past but there is plenty of time for me to find a way!



Danielle, that would be great.  I hope you can work it out.  There is lots of time and there are some that are staying at Pop so don't think you need to stay at BW.  I like staying at Pop and think it is perfectly acceptable to stay there for the May trip. . .


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> I am going to try so very hard to be able to be there in May!  It hasn't been the ideal situation(financially) for me to go in the past but there is plenty of time for me to find a way!



You will get there with us... I know you will.


----------



## Dizmom0923

POP is where we stay when we go.  I love it there.  I am thinking if I could finally quit smoking that I could save that money for the May trip.  I always go with my parents and my kids but I need an adults trip there!  After seeing everyones pictures on facebook makes me think I need to be in some of those!


----------



## Sha

Danielle, it's taken you too years to figure that out?  I know it would be a good get away for you too.


----------



## MarylandPirate

PirateMel said:


> OMG that is really bad.  Glad he is improving.
> 
> Time for you to visit home now - no more excuses, and there is a D&D not far from DTD



You're the D&D lady! lol  I would be more of a Krispy Kreme guy.....except I've given up donuts!  I definately need a trip to WDW.


----------



## sand2270

Danielle added you to the list.


----------



## dismem98

I'm in too.  Going to stay some extra time just not sure if before or after.

Hope my roomies will be ready!!


----------



## sand2270

dismem98 said:


> I'm in too.  Going to stay some extra time just not sure if before or after.
> 
> Hope my roomies will be ready!!



added you Patty.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Woo Hoo!!!
I get to see Patty again!
I can't wait...not putting a ticker up yet because it seems sooooo far away!!!


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Woo Hoo!!!
> I get to see Patty again!
> I can't wait...not putting a ticker up yet because it seems sooooo far away!!!



It really isn't though...can start making ADR's in less than two weeks.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> I'm in too.  Going to stay some extra time just not sure if before or after.
> 
> Hope my roomies will be ready!!



Your roomies are ready and the 4 day weekend is already booked. . .wish I could stay longer but hey. . .at least I can go. . .lol


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> It really isn't though...can start making ADR's in less than two weeks.



Seriously


----------



## DisneyDreams21

You can add me Amy, so far 5/12-17 but I tend to add days...lol


----------



## sand2270

added you Robin


----------



## ClareH37

Just to let all the solo May'ers know - if any of you going to be in the World on the 10th May I have an illuminations cruise booked (on the Breathless) - it's a 'present' from my family for me and it's open for sharing, I have 4 spaces


----------



## DisneyDreams21

sand2270 said:


> added you Robin



Thanks Amy! 6 months and change to go....


----------



## Sha

ClareH37 said:


> Just to let all the solo May'ers know - if any of you going to be in the World on the 10th May I have an illuminations cruise booked (on the Breathless) - it's a 'present' from my family for me and it's open for sharing, I have 4 spaces



Very cool... ask for Mike Scibetta to be your Captain.


----------



## ClareH37

Sha said:


> Very cool... ask for Mike Scibetta to be your Captain.



Thanks


----------



## APB513

ClareH37 said:


> Just to let all the solo May'ers know - if any of you going to be in the World on the 10th May I have an illuminations cruise booked (on the Breathless) - it's a 'present' from my family for me and it's open for sharing, I have 4 spaces





ClareH37 said:


> Thanks



I wish I could take you up on your offer but I don't plan to arrive until May 12th.


----------



## ClareH37

APB513 said:


> I wish I could take you up on your offer but I don't plan to arrive until May 12th.



Have managed to change it to the 12th so you are of course welcome Angela and anyone else who will be there at the same time - I have 4 spare spaces


----------



## ttester9612

ClareH37 said:


> Have managed to change it to the 12th so you are of course welcome Angela and anyone else who will be there at the same time - I have 4 spare spaces


----------



## ahoff

Sha said:


> Very cool... ask for Mike Scibetta to be your Captain.



I was talking to the captain one afternoon, not sure of his name but he was not the usual weekend pilot.  Later that evening, while walking to MGM around 9pm, I saw them racing up the waterway and doing several fast loops around the MGM lagoon.  What a job!






[/IMG]


----------



## ClareH37

Fantastic photo


----------



## kismet1003

Hello!! A newbie here to the meet.   I am looking at going May 12-May 18 and staying at either the WL or BW.   I am at work now but need to catch up on this thread when I get home.  I don't think my husband is going to go since we'll be there in Jan so it's probably just going to be me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Please Join Us. . .we love welcoming newbies into the mix. . .brings fresh flavour. . .


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Looks like another person to join us at BW!!!
woo hoo!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Looks like another person to join us at BW!!!
> woo hoo!!!



Yes! ANd I'm counting on you and Tom to join us for some Happy Happy Hours at BW! There's already a handful of us staying there...and that usually means PARTY TIME! lol


----------



## sand2270

I will get the list updated in a bit.

Do we want to start tossing meet ideas around?  Even though we did a meal last year, it was hard to move around and talk to people.  In addition we were such a large group that we were at two separate tables.  I myself have some TS meals already planned so I am not really looking for another TS meal.

My thoughts were (none of these require a cover, etc. other than in some cases a park ticket):

1. Atlantic Dance Hall - we had a blast there in October and I am sure we will end up there anyway
2. Epcot Crawl - whatever your poison...food, drink, etc.
3. Since many are staying at the Boardwalk maybe we could do some type of meet and greet right there on the Boardwalk.
4. Monorail crawl - this was a lot of fun, would be up for doing that again

We can do one, some, all, none...thoughts? 

My recommendation is we plan this for Saturday.


----------



## sand2270

I get to make ADR's tomorrow for May...so what did I have a bad dream about last night?

My May ADR's.  

Can't believe I am having bad dreams about restaurant reservations.


----------



## ahoff

Perhaps a round of golf at Fantasia, a short walk from BW.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> I will get the list updated in a bit.
> 
> Do we want to start tossing meet ideas around?  Even though we did a meal last year, it was hard to move around and talk to people.  In addition we were such a large group that we were at two separate tables.  I myself have some TS meals already planned so I am not really looking for another TS meal.
> 
> My thoughts were (none of these require a cover, etc. other than in some cases a park ticket):
> 
> 1. Atlantic Dance Hall - we had a blast there in October and I am sure we will end up there anyway
> 2. Epcot Crawl - whatever your poison...food, drink, etc.
> 3. Since many are staying at the Boardwalk maybe we could do some type of meet and greet right there on the Boardwalk.
> 4. Monorail crawl - this was a lot of fun, would be up for doing that again
> 
> We can do one, some, all, none...thoughts?
> 
> My recommendation is we plan this for Saturday.





ahoff said:


> Perhaps a round of golf at Fantasia, a short walk from BW.



All of the suggestions sounds like fun.  Especially the Crawls


----------



## ClareH37

I won't be there for the actual 'big' event (alas, back in dreary old England then), but hope to say hello to some of you who may be arriving before the 14th.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Amy- Tom and I are up for just about anything you plan.

Robin- HECK YES!!!! I am always up for a fun night of drinking...even though it only takes two drinks to get me loaded...


----------



## sand2270

ok well here are my thoughts...let's do them all...

Maybe Friday we could plan some sort of meet and greet.  What if we were to meet up on the Boardwalk...maybe around 9?  Than we can mosey on over the the Dance Hall.

Saturday - if people want to we could do another Monorail crawl.  Let's take over Misner's again and give the waitresses a heart attack!  LOL.  

Sunday - If people want to meet up in Epcot we could wander around World Showcase.  Figure people can join in and drop off as they want to.

Also, I am not considering myself the official planner or "boss" or anything.  I just like to plan stuff .  Others, please feel free to organize other things.  Augie, why don't you handle a mini-golf get together?


----------



## feistygalkmc

All of that stuff sounds good to me Amy. I especially love the Dance hall idea


----------



## nurse.darcy

Amy, Robin and I are taking up the task of organizing a group dinner for Friday night. 

For those planning on going, Please let us know if you are interested in a group dinner and where you would like to eat.  Dinner would probably be 6:30 and then we could all head over to the Boardwalk for some fun at the Atlantic Dance Hall. . .


----------



## Sha

Amy what time are you planning the crawl on Saturday and where are you going to start at? Did the bars close at midnight or something like that last year?


----------



## kismet1003

I would love to join in on dinner Friday night.  Let me know if there is anything I can help with or organize.  

I also LOVE the idea of the crawl!!! 

Are people going solo or taking significant others, children, etc. ??


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, Robin and I are taking up the task of organizing a group dinner for Friday night.
> 
> For those planning on going, Please let us know if you are interested in a group dinner and where you would like to eat.  Dinner would probably be 6:30 and then we could all head over to the Boardwalk for some fun at the Atlantic Dance Hall. . .



I will not be able to make the group dinner Friday, already have another dinner booked.  But I will definitely be over later for the Boardwalk fun.  Darcy and Robin thanks for taking that on 



Sha said:


> Amy what time are you planning the crawl on Saturday?



I have no idea.  How late are the lounges open?  I was thinking maybe 8 or 9.


----------



## sand2270

kismet1003 said:


> I would love to join in on dinner Friday night.  Let me know if there is anything I can help with or organize.
> 
> I also LOVE the idea of the crawl!!!
> 
> Are people going solo or taking significant others, children, etc. ??



I think most of us, at least the ones I know going, will not have their kids with them.  Obviously for the more adult activities it probably isn't appropriate to bring kids.  Not sure how much fun going bar to bar on the monorail would be for a child LOL.  Doesn't mean they are not welcome though .

While I think this group started as a bunch of singles a few years ago people have paired up so there will be a combo of singles and couples in the group.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> I have no idea.  How late are the lounges open?  I was thinking maybe 8 or 9.



I just edited my post asking about the lounge time... lol


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> I just edited my post asking about the lounge time... lol



Ah ok, just saw it.

May be kind of early to settle on a time and starting place yet.  8 or 9 sounds about right to me.  Tradition tells me we should start at the Tambu Lounge at Poly .

I know we made it to Misner's last year and I dropped off because I was still recovering from the flu.  Did anyone make it over to the Contemporary?  I know the waitresses at Misner's freaked out when we all walked in.  Was the Contemporary able to accomodate more people?  Not sure where the lounge is in there.  If that is a bigger lounge may make sense for that to be the final destination.


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> All of that stuff sounds good to me Amy. I especially love the Dance hall idea



That was a lot of fun.  So glad you ladies like to dance.  I am sure we'll end up here more than once.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Ah ok, just saw it.
> 
> May be kind of early to settle on a time and starting place yet.  8 or 9 sounds about right to me.  Tradition tells me we should start at the Tambu Lounge at Poly .
> 
> I know we made it to Misner's last year and I dropped off because I was still recovering from the flu.  Did anyone make it over to the Contemporary?  I know the waitresses at Misner's freaked out when we all walked in.  Was the Contemporary able to accomodate more people?  Not sure where the lounge is in there.  If that is a bigger lounge may make sense for that to be the final destination.



the last 2 did start at the Poly around 8 but that was also to allow time to switch resorts. I think the first year we actually started at 730pm. You can change the resort to start at and meet at the Contemporary first if you wanted to. I had started there last year because we never left there the first year we did it.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> the last 2 did start at the Poly around 8 but that was also to allow time to switch resorts. I think the first year we actually started at 730pm. You can change the resort to start at and meet at the Contemporary first if you wanted to. I had started there last year because we never left there the first year we did it.



Well yeah tradition for me only includes last year LOL.  

Really I don't have a preference.  Let's keep the monorail crawl as a rough plan for that night and we can hammer out the details when it gets closer.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, Robin and I are taking up the task of organizing a group dinner for Friday night.
> 
> For those planning on going, Please let us know if you are interested in a group dinner and where you would like to eat.  Dinner would probably be 6:30 and then we could all head over to the Boardwalk for some fun at the Atlantic Dance Hall. . .



Thanks for getting the post posted!  We can book a large ressie once we decide on where we all want to eat.  I'm open to pretty much anything.  If we want to combine the dinner/BW meet/Atlantic Dance Hall, we could look in the BW or Epcot area for a restaurant?



kismet1003 said:


> I would love to join in on dinner Friday night.  Let me know if there is anything I can help with or organize.
> 
> I also LOVE the idea of the crawl!!!
> 
> Are people going solo or taking significant others, children, etc. ??



Tina, I am adding your name to the list.



Sha said:


> Amy what time are you planning the crawl on Saturday and where are you going to start at? Did the bars close at midnight or something like that last year?



Pretty sure all the resort bars on the crawl had a midnight close time. Nobody got past Misner's last year, but we did have a heck of a time on the bus over to JR's and we closed the bar there that night.


----------



## Sha

Amy I found some information I wrote down last year when planning the crawl that might help you.

All of the lounges close at Midnight. Tambu of course is second floor as is Mizners. The Outer Rim at the Contemporary is on the 4th floor.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, Robin and I are taking up the task of organizing a group dinner for Friday night.
> 
> For those planning on going, Please let us know if you are interested in a group dinner and where you would like to eat.  Dinner would probably be 6:30 and then we could all head over to the Boardwalk for some fun at the Atlantic Dance Hall. . .





You know me, love that idea.  Maybe a buffet like we did in Oct like Chef Mickey's or something like that.  Just a thought.


----------



## dismem98

Or Cape May's??


----------



## nurse.darcy

I like the buffet idea. It works. . .


----------



## JDUCKY

What about Ohana??


----------



## Dizmom0923

This is sooo exciting for me.  After hearing all of the stories and fun everyone has.  Its just crazy to see that places close so early considering here bars and lounges never close!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> ok well here are my thoughts...let's do them all...
> 
> Maybe Friday we could plan some sort of meet and greet.  What if we were to meet up on the Boardwalk...maybe around 9?  Than we can mosey on over the the Dance Hall.
> 
> Saturday - if people want to we could do another Monorail crawl.  *Let's take over Misner's again and give the waitresses a heart attack! * LOL.
> 
> Sunday - If people want to meet up in Epcot we could wander around World Showcase.  Figure people can join in and drop off as they want to.
> 
> Also, I am not considering myself the official planner or "boss" or anything.  I just like to plan stuff .  Others, please feel free to organize other things.  Augie, why don't you handle a mini-golf get together?



I don't know why she was so freaked out.  We certainly were a friendly bunch 

The plan sounds great, Amy!!! 



nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, Robin and I are taking up the task of organizing a group dinner for Friday night.
> 
> For those planning on going, Please let us know if you are interested in a group dinner and where you would like to eat.  Dinner would probably be 6:30 and then we could all head over to the Boardwalk for some fun at the Atlantic Dance Hall. . .



Count me in for dinner



kismet1003 said:


> I would love to join in on dinner Friday night.  Let me know if there is anything I can help with or organize.
> 
> I also LOVE the idea of the crawl!!!
> 
> Are people going solo or taking significant others, children, etc. ??



I might be bringing my 16 year old son.  Teresa and Roseanne might be bringing their kids too but they are older than my son.



sand2270 said:


> Ah ok, just saw it.
> 
> May be kind of early to settle on a time and starting place yet.  8 or 9 sounds about right to me.  Tradition tells me we should start at the Tambu Lounge at Poly .
> 
> I know we made it to Misner's last year and I dropped off because I was still recovering from the flu.  Did anyone make it over to the Contemporary?  I know the waitresses at Misner's freaked out when we all walked in.  Was the Contemporary able to accomodate more people?  Not sure where the lounge is in there.  If that is a bigger lounge may make sense for that to be the final destination.



Nope, we never did make it to the Contemporary.



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Thanks for getting the post posted!  We can book a large ressie once we decide on where we all want to eat.  I'm open to pretty much anything.  If we want to combine the dinner/BW meet/Atlantic Dance Hall, we could look in the BW or Epcot area for a restaurant?
> 
> Tina, I am adding your name to the list.
> 
> Pretty sure all the resort bars on the crawl had a midnight close time. Nobody got past Misner's last year, *but we did have a heck of a time on the bus over to JR's* and we closed the bar there that night.



Best bus ride EVER!!!


----------



## goofeyken

I just read the entire thread.... count me in!   Another newbie here but I would love to get together with a large group to tour the parks, eat, drink and be merry.  I've never done a solo trip but right now I am considering getting an annual pass.     Looking forward to seeing what type of events get planned.    Thinking about renting points for either BC or BLT.   May do BLT in Jan and BC in May.         


Ken


----------



## sand2270

Added Kismet (Tina?), goofeyken (Ken?) and ahoff (Augie).

Once we start getting a better idea of plans I will update the original post so everything is on the front page.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hi Ken!    May will be my first dismeet and I am so excited and ready!  Never personally met anyone on here but have definitely formed friendships that will last a lifetime.


----------



## ClareH37

I'm getting more excited by the day lol  It'll be my first solo trip and I can't wait.

ADRs are now made, tours booked, now all I need to do is get the cases down from the attic and start packing


----------



## sand2270

I updated the first post to include the tentative plans.


----------



## sand2270

Also...if you are on facebook let one of us know ( probably through PM) if you would like to have a bunch of DISers as friends .  Once you get added to one of our facebook lists you'll end up added to everyone's.  I would say contact me, Darcy, Robin, Krista or Sha.  Other's are up there too.


----------



## goofeyken

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi Ken!    May will be my first dismeet and I am so excited and ready!  Never personally met anyone on here but have definitely formed friendships that will last a lifetime.




hi Dizmom     I am excited too!


----------



## goofeyken

sand2270 said:


> Also...if you are on facebook let one of us know ( probably through PM) if you would like to have a bunch of DISers as friends .  Once you get added to one of our facebook lists you'll end up added to everyone's.  I would say contact me, Darcy, Robin, Krista or Sha.  Other's are up there too.



Im not shy.   Heading to work.... yall have a good night.
http://www.facebook.com/phishken


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> That was a lot of fun.  So glad you ladies like to dance.  I am sure we'll end up here more than once.



me too Amy! i've even been dancing here at home and for some reason I never do that. My friend Lisa told me at the hockey game the other night "You have never been this active before what is wrong with you" as I was dancing to the Black Eyed Peas in my seat lol 

I am up for WHATEVER! I don't really care just want to have a great time and I'm certain we will.   I need to book a room! Still haven't done that ak!


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> me too Amy! i've even been dancing here at home and for some reason I never do that. My friend Lisa told me at the hockey game the other night "You have never been this active before what is wrong with you" as I was dancing to the Black Eyed Peas in my seat lol
> 
> I am up for WHATEVER! I don't really care just want to have a great time and I'm certain we will.   I need to book a room! Still haven't done that ak!



My rooms are booked for January, May and October!

You guys have created a monster.  Oh well need to get some use out of that AP.


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> My rooms are booked for January, May and October!
> 
> You guys have created a monster.  Oh well need to get some use out of that AP.



I feel the same way Amy! It's SOOOOO easy to rationalize when you have an AP.  But I'll just have to pay for the room & flight.....lmao


----------



## ahoff

goofeyken said:


> yall have a good night.
> http://www.facebook.com/phishken




So, does the phish in your FB name relate to the band?  A bit over three weeks and they hit the Garden for a few nights.


----------



## goofeyken

ahoff said:


> So, does the phish in your FB name relate to the band?  A bit over three weeks and they hit the Garden for a few nights.



Oh yeah       I was going to try to make it to the NYC shows but decided to blow it off and head to Orlando the first week of Jan.  I'd like to go raise hell in the City with friends but I am dying to get to Florida.


----------



## ahoff

Tickets for the Garden shows went on sale when I was down id DW last month, by the time I finally got through they were sold out.  But a friend got some, and if it is anything at all like the Jones Beach shows last June there should be no problem getting a ticket for another show.  

You should go to Florida earlier, they are playing four nights in Miami.


----------



## kismet1003

sand2270 said:


> I think most of us, at least the ones I know going, will not have their kids with them.  Obviously for the more adult activities it probably isn't appropriate to bring kids.  Not sure how much fun going bar to bar on the monorail would be for a child LOL.  Doesn't mean they are not welcome though .
> 
> While I think this group started as a bunch of singles a few years ago people have paired up so there will be a combo of singles and couples in the group.



Hello!! 
I don't have any kids, I was just wondering who all was going 
I have made my plans and I will be at BWV 5/12-5/18.  I still don't know if my husband will be joining us or not.   I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## kismet1003

goofeyken said:


> I just read the entire thread.... count me in!   Another newbie here but I would love to get together with a large group to tour the parks, eat, drink and be merry.  I've never done a solo trip but right now I am considering getting an annual pass.     Looking forward to seeing what type of events get planned.    Thinking about renting points for either BC or BLT.   May do BLT in Jan and BC in May.
> 
> 
> Ken



Hi Ken.  Newbie here too ! 
I'm also planning on getting my first annual pass! We have a trip planned for Jan, May, and Sept.  

~Tina


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hello everyone.
I am reposting for the newbies!!!

Tom and I were both singles, but are now a couple.
We will be there may 12-19 and are staying at BW

We are bringing my daughter for her 18th bday, she is a single...for now anyway...kids!!!

By the way-I am hoping at least a few "older" kids are going so they can hang out together without us old people...


----------



## sand2270

I see all the facebook friend requests floating around lol.  My inbox keeps getting hit with the "your friend suggestion accepted..." response.


----------



## goofeyken

ahoff said:


> Tickets for the Garden shows went on sale when I was down id DW last month, by the time I finally got through they were sold out.  But a friend got some, and if it is anything at all like the Jones Beach shows last June there should be no problem getting a ticket for another show.
> 
> You should go to Florida earlier, they are playing four nights in Miami.




I may know of a few msg extras if you need them, let me know if you do and I'll see if they are still available.   I'd love to go to Miami but work wont let us have time off until Jan 2nd, it is our busy season... and flights to Miami were not cheap.


----------



## goofeyken

kismet1003 said:


> Hi Ken.  Newbie here too !
> I'm also planning on getting my first annual pass! We have a trip planned for Jan, May, and Sept.
> 
> ~Tina




Hi Tina,    Just Jan and May planned so far here but I know I'll probably try to get down for Food and Wine, Halloween, and Christmas next year.  It will be hard not to with the pass!    What are your dates for Jan?

ken


----------



## kismet1003

goofeyken said:


> Hi Tina,    Just Jan and May planned so far here but I know I'll probably try to get down for Food and Wine, Halloween, and Christmas next year.  It will be hard not to with the pass!    What are your dates for Jan?
> 
> ken



Hi,
We are going Jan 17 - 24th at the VWL.  I cannot wait!!! I didn't go at all this year, it was a first! What are your Jan dates?


----------



## goofeyken

sand2270 said:


> I see all the facebook friend requests floating around lol.  My inbox keeps getting hit with the "your friend suggestion accepted..." response.



Wow I just got a bunch of FB friends


----------



## goofeyken

kismet1003 said:


> Hi,
> We are going Jan 17 - 24th at the VWL.  I cannot wait!!! I didn't go at all this year, it was a first! What are your Jan dates?




The 4th - 8th, just waiting on a quote from Dreams Unlimited.  This would be my first trip since 2005!  I've been waiting to take a big family trip again but other members of the family haven't been able to pull it off.  I can't wait anymore, so I am going solo.


----------



## sand2270

goofeyken said:


> Wow I just got a bunch of FB friends



Yes...I found the "suggest friends" button.

Sand2270...bringing people together


----------



## Sha

goofeyken said:


> The 4th - 8th, just waiting on a quote from Dreams Unlimited.  This would be my first trip since 2005!  I've been waiting to take a big family trip again but other members of the family haven't been able to pull it off.  I can't wait anymore, so I am going solo.



oh dear... to not go for a year?!!!! I would have to be really sick or something!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Ken, all those FB friends are trying to rope you into different May dates. . .JUST DO IT. . .a bunch of us Dis'sers will be there May 13 to May 17  and adding time before and after based on need. . .just go home later.


----------



## ahoff

goofeyken said:


> I may know of a few msg extras if you need them, let me know if you do and I'll see if they are still available.



Hey, I will take you up on your offer for that!  


Amy, when are your Jan dates?  I am going down to do the marathon.


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Hey, I will take you up on your offer for that!
> 
> 
> Amy, when are your Jan dates?  I am going down to do the marathon.



Hi Augie, I'll be there a few weeks after the marathon.


----------



## ClareH37

sand2270 said:


> Yes...I found the "suggest friends" button.
> 
> Sand2270...bringing people together



I'm still finding my feet on facebook, but I'm loving all my new friends


----------



## goofeyken

nurse.darcy said:


> Ken, all those FB friends are trying to rope you into different May dates. . .JUST DO IT. . .a bunch of us Dis'sers will be there May 13 to May 17  and adding time before and after based on need. . .just go home later.




I'll put the 13th - 17th as for sure dates and probably add a few more before the 13th.  I'll probably buy airfare soon just to lock it in.   I saw a few photos on yalls profile and decided I cannot miss that type of fun    It looks like a really good time and would be way more fun than going solo!


----------



## goofeyken

ahoff said:


> Hey, I will take you up on your offer for that!



Looking into it, will let you know.


----------



## goofeyken

ahoff said:


> Hey, I will take you up on your offer for that!




How many do you need and for what nights?  I know of a single for Wed right now.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

goofeyken said:


> I'll put the 13th - 17th as for sure dates and probably add a few more before the 13th.  I'll probably buy airfare soon just to lock it in.   I saw a few photos on yalls profile and decided I cannot miss that type of fun    It looks like a really good time and would be way more fun than going solo!



The photos on our FB pages are certainly interesting LOL-- that is for sure!

Blame it on all that sunshine


----------



## sand2270

DisneyDreams21 said:


> The photos on our FB pages are certainly interesting LOL-- that is for sure!
> 
> Blame it on all that sunshine



Is sunshine code for alcohol??


----------



## DisneyDreams21

sand2270 said:


> Is sunshine code for alcohol??



LOL You know the code!  "Getting some fresh air" means we are drinking by the pool and usually dinner ressies mean we need some food to prepare for later drinking plans...


----------



## OKWisthebest

I am new to disboards. I will be at the May event and very much looking forward to it.  

Will there be any partaking in Lapu Lapus?  

I will also keep an eye out for other meetups. I only live 1 1/2 hours away from WDW.  I am looking forward to meeting others who also love the World.

Going to DL for first time in June 2011!


----------



## Sha

OKWisthebest said:


> I am new to disboards. I will be at the May event and very much looking forward to it.
> 
> Will there be any partaking in Lapu Lapus?
> 
> I will also keep an eye out for other meetups. I only live 1 1/2 hours away from WDW.  I am looking forward to meeting others who also love the World.
> 
> Going to DL for first time in June 2011!



Glad to see you found it Pam... too bad your DL trip isnt sooner. I go in a couple weeks! Can hardly wait =0)


----------



## OKWisthebest

Ugh, I meant to say the first DL trip is in June 2010.   My Hawaii trip to the new DVC there will hopefully be in 2011.


----------



## Sha

OKWisthebest said:


> Ugh, I meant to say the first DL trip is in June 2010.   My Hawaii trip to the new DVC there will hopefully be in 2011.



Definitely need to share pics when you go to Hawaii!


----------



## nurse.darcy

OKWisthebest said:


> I am new to disboards. I will be at the May event and very much looking forward to it.
> 
> Will there be any partaking in Lapu Lapus?
> 
> I will also keep an eye out for other meetups. I only live 1 1/2 hours away from WDW.  I am looking forward to meeting others who also love the World.
> 
> Going to DL for first time in June 2011!



Awesome. . .glad you are going to join us in May. . .should be a great group. . .more details soon. . .


----------



## Sha

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## kismet1003

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!! Hope it's an enjoyable and relaxing day!!!


----------



## twe1vestone2

I am going in May as well, but I'm up in the air about my dates. I was going to go from 5/2-5/8 or 5/9-5/14...but seeing this thread makes me wanna push my dates back a little lol I dunno what I'm gonna do


----------



## nurse.darcy

twe1vestone2 said:


> I am going in May as well, but I'm up in the air about my dates. I was going to go from 5/2-5/8 or 5/9-5/14...but seeing this thread makes me wanna push my dates back a little lol I dunno what I'm gonna do



You really should join us. . .we love to have new people join our group. . .I joined up with the May 2008 group on a whim. . .now I am a regular. . .lol.  Its loads of fun to go with a group.  If you book your own hotel room and then decide the group is a bit "beyond" you, you can always run off into the sunset and still have a great solo trip. Of course, I know this will not happen. . .lol.


----------



## twe1vestone2

Well I am not going alone...I've got a friend of mine comin with me, it will be his first time going. So technically im goin solo since he has no clue whats goin on lol but it will be an awesome experience. What are the "official" dates?


----------



## goofeyken

Is it May yet?


----------



## sand2270

OKWisthebest said:


> I am new to disboards. I will be at the May event and very much looking forward to it.
> 
> Will there be any partaking in Lapu Lapus?
> 
> I will also keep an eye out for other meetups. I only live 1 1/2 hours away from WDW.  I am looking forward to meeting others who also love the World.
> 
> Going to DL for first time in June 2011!



I'll get you added.  I am sure someone will be drinking Lapu Lapu's. Andrea seemed to enjoy those last year though she may be switching to Long Island Iced Teas .



twe1vestone2 said:


> I am going in May as well, but I'm up in the air about my dates. I was going to go from 5/2-5/8 or 5/9-5/14...but seeing this thread makes me wanna push my dates back a little lol I dunno what I'm gonna do



Darcy is right...come for the fun...hide out in your room when you need a break LOL



goofeyken said:


> Is it May yet?





Sigh I wish.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone.
Tom left for Disney this morning...ugh. He is in a golf tournament-yes another one!
I will be there in a few days 
I can't wait until May. I might be booking airfare real soon.
Miss you guys.


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> Tom left for Disney this morning...ugh. He is in a golf tournament-yes another one!
> I will be there in a few days




Have a great time!  I have been debating going down myself, there is a Perpetual Groove show in Orlando on the 7th.  But will be there in a month so I will wait until then.

Maybe the Magic Hat Mardi Gras will be a possibility again......


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> Tom left for Disney this morning...ugh. He is in a golf tournament-yes another one!
> I will be there in a few days
> I can't wait until May. I might be booking airfare real soon.
> Miss you guys.



SW is supposed to open flight up in two weeks - I want to go now


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Augie-I would love to have a mini meet here for the freezing Mardi Gras parade!!!

Mel-I have been watching SW for a week now. Jetblue has flights for $104 each way...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> Tom left for Disney this morning...ugh. He is in a golf tournament-yes another one!
> I will be there in a few days
> I can't wait until May. I might be booking airfare real soon.
> Miss you guys.



Apparently December is popular for Tom and Golf Tournaments. . .hopefully he and his team have good luck. . .

Book at BWI. Mucho tiempo for paying. . .we are there and have the pregame bar. . .enjoy. . .


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> SW is supposed to open flight up in two weeks - I want to go now



good to know I have been waiting for those fares to open up


----------



## connorsmom911

Well, unfortunately I will not be joining you guys again in 2010.  I promised Connor a "mommy and me" trip for his 7th birthday, and I don't think his idea of an ideal trip would be spending it with you all, no matter how much I love you!!  I'll be there Apr 29-May 3 though, so all is not lost!!

I'll be aiming for 2011...anyone started the list for that yet????


----------



## Lorettla

I want to join this event!  I've been a long time lurker on these boards and have learned so much that has enhanced my trips to the World.  

I just did my first solo trip to WDW and had a great time but it would be fun to have some company to share the experiences and the drinking!  

I think I will be there from May 14-20th. I'm waiting for the Southwest flights to open up for this time and I will be staying at either the Swan or the Dolphin.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

WooHoo!!! Another JOINER!
We welcome you and we know you will have a great time.


2011-I am not sure if there is a listed started yet...amy?
just kidding. We will miss you, but look forward to meeting you in 2011. 

PS-I leave for the world tomorrow morning. ONE MORE SLEEP!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Lorettla said:


> I want to join this event!  I've been a long time lurker on these boards and have learned so much that has enhanced my trips to the World.
> 
> I just did my first solo trip to WDW and had a great time but it would be fun to have some company to share the experiences and the drinking!
> 
> I think I will be there from May 14-20th. I'm waiting for the Southwest flights to open up for this time and I will be staying at either the Swan or the Dolphin.



We would love to have you join us. . .come one, come all. . .we love growing our group. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

connorsmom911 said:


> Well, unfortunately I will not be joining you guys again in 2010.  I promised Connor a "mommy and me" trip for his 7th birthday, and I don't think his idea of an ideal trip would be spending it with you all, no matter how much I love you!!  I'll be there Apr 29-May 3 though, so all is not lost!!
> 
> I'll be aiming for 2011...anyone started the list for that yet????



As you know Char, we don't start planning WDW that early but we always shoot for the weekend between Mother's day and Labor Day. . .that way we can take advantage of cheaper "non-holiday" rates and everyone who is a mom can enjoy their loved ones on mothers day. . .


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> As you know Char, we don't start planning WDW that early but we always shoot for the weekend between Mother's day and Labor Day. . .




Hmmm, Mother's Day - May. 

Labor Day - September.  

That is quite the planning window  

I think I can squeeze a day in there somewhere!


----------



## Snipedog

I will be moving back to Florida here after the new year adn I have done disney so many time sthat I can't count with family and my annual solo trips.  But I have never have gone with other true Disney fans, and I would love to try and join the trip.  When will it be.


----------



## APB513

Hey gang!  I have been MIA due to school (and other madness ) but the semester is winding down.  

I am busily finalizing the plans for our Christmas trip.  I am soo excited that I can't stand it   I've got lots of great "firsts" planned for us.  December 17th can not get here soon enough    

13 more sleeps!!!


----------



## twe1vestone2

Booked my trip...May 16-22. Looks like I might just see some of you there haha.

Now whats this about SW? Do they have cheap Orlando fares opening soon or somethin?


----------



## sand2270

I updated the list...if I missed something let me know.


----------



## twe1vestone2

sand2270 said:


> I updated the list...if I missed something let me know.




What list?  I'm new sorry lol


----------



## sand2270

twe1vestone2 said:


> What list?  I'm new sorry lol



first post...list of who is planning on coming in May.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Snipedog said:


> I will be moving back to Florida here after the new year adn I have done disney so many time sthat I can't count with family and my annual solo trips.  But I have never have gone with other true Disney fans, and I would love to try and join the trip.  When will it be.



The core dates are May 13 through 17, though some extend their trips beyond that. We welcome all. . .join us.  We are working on a group dinner for Friday night the 14th (probably a buffet cause its easier). Other stuff just happens, we get together and have fun. . .


----------



## twe1vestone2

nurse.darcy said:


> The core dates are May 13 through 17



Damn I over shot my dates lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

twe1vestone2 said:


> Damn I over shot my dates lol



Just show up a day or two early. . .get the weekend in. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay here is a "sort of" survey for those going in May. . .

The big dinner can be either Friday or Saturday night.  The buffet is the way to go so here is a list. . .

Boma
Chef Mickey's 
Biergarten
Cape May Cafe
Crystal Palace

So what I need is preferred night and preferred restaurant from those going. . .

My choice is Friday night and Boma. . .


----------



## ClareH37

I'll be thinking of you all whilst I'm sat on the plane going home


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> My choice is Friday night and Boma. . .




Sounds good to me!


----------



## twe1vestone2

nurse.darcy said:


> Just show up a day or two early. . .get the weekend in. . .



I can't I already booked everything for my trip and made all the reservations!!  looks like I'll have to wait til 2011..


----------



## sand2270

just a reminder for newbies, if you are on facebook let one of us know...me, Krista (feistygal), nurse.darcy, etc.  We can get you set up with other DISer's, many of us on this thread are up there.


----------



## twe1vestone2

sand2270 said:


> just a reminder for newbies, if you are on facebook let one of us know...me, Krista (feistygal), nurse.darcy, etc.  We can get you set up with other DISer's, many of us on this thread are up there.




I am.  www.facebook.com/twe1vestone2


----------



## feistygalkmc

I think Boma Friday night sounds good to me too. Kind of exotic you know that's how I like it he he 



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay here is a "sort of" survey for those going in May. . .
> 
> The big dinner can be either Friday or Saturday night.  The buffet is the way to go so here is a list. . .
> 
> Boma
> Chef Mickey's
> Biergarten
> Cape May Cafe
> Crystal Palace
> 
> So what I need is preferred night and preferred restaurant from those going. . .
> 
> My choice is Friday night and Boma. . .


----------



## dismem98

twe1vestone2 said:


> I can't I already booked everything for my trip and made all the reservations!!  looks like I'll have to wait til 2011..



You just need to switch the dates or add more.  That's the way we roll around here...LOL Pans are made to be changed!!

Darcy, Friday at Bona sounds great!!

Patty


----------



## MarylandPirate

Thanks for all the new friends on Facebook!


----------



## sand2270

Southwest opened their fares through August...just booked my flight for May


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Southwest opened their fares through August...just booked my flight for May



Yipee!!!

Me too! (Or I should say for us too)


----------



## nurse.darcy

MarylandPirate said:


> Thanks for all the new friends on Facebook!



Awe Mark, we have missed you around the boards. . .glad to have you back. . .and good to see you on facebook. . .


----------



## Lorettla

I've booked my Southwest Flights also. Arriving 5/13 departing 5/18.  Also made my reservations at the Dolphin.  Looking forward to this!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Lorettla said:


> I've booked my Southwest Flights also. Arriving 5/13 departing 5/18.  Also made my reservations at the Dolphin.  Looking forward to this!



Yay, welcome Lorettla. . .we are a casual group and go with the flow. . .there will be a making of a cell phone tree shortly before the trip so that everyone can "hook up" so to speak.  Some of us are staying at the BWI so will be very close to you at the Dolphin. . .Yay. . .May is coming along nicely.l


----------



## twe1vestone2

nurse.darcy said:


> Yay, welcome Lorettla. . .we are a casual group and go with the flow. . .there will be a making of a cell phone tree shortly before the trip so that everyone can "hook up" so to speak.  Some of us are staying at the BWI so will be very close to you at the Dolphin. . .Yay. . .May is coming along nicely.l




I think you guys should expand your trip and stay a little longer...like maybe a little into the following week..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Some people do.  These dates that are posted for the trip are the core dates. . .We purposely pick this particular weekend because it is between Mother's Day weekend and Labor Day Weekend, there are discounts to be had for the rooms and of course we love going during the flower and garden festival. . .weather is usually nice though last year it was a bit humid, hot and rainy. . .lol.


----------



## MarylandPirate

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe Mark, we have missed you around the boards. . .glad to have you back. . .and good to see you on facebook. . .



I check in when I can.....work has been keeping me busy! lol  Appears our meet tomorrow will be snowed out. May can't get here soon enough! lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

MarylandPirate said:


> I check in when I can.....work has been keeping me busy! lol  Appears our meet tomorrow will be snowed out. May can't get here soon enough! lol



Yeah, I believe so. . .its been coming down here since about 10:30. Its after 4 in the morning and its still coming down.


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Its after 4 in the morning and its still coming down.




Don't worry, it will melt away soon enough.  A White Christmas would be kind of neat though.  It is not snowing here yet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Don't worry, it will melt away soon enough.  A White Christmas would be kind of neat though.  It is not snowing here yet.



Augie, not sure this is going to melt any time soon. . .we now have blizzard like conditions here at 11 a.m.


----------



## goofeyken

Just checking in  

Been keeping an eye on flights   

Cant wait.


----------



## MarylandPirate

ahoff said:


> Don't worry, it will melt away soon enough.  A White Christmas would be kind of neat though.  It is not snowing here yet.



I hear ya Augie....sounds like Long Island is going to a direct hit from this storm.


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Don't worry, it will melt away soon enough.  A White Christmas would be kind of neat though.  It is not snowing here yet.





MarylandPirate said:


> I hear ya Augie....sounds like Long Island is going to a direct hit from this storm.



It's been snowing here for almost 24 hours.  I'm ready for it to stop.


----------



## JDUCKY

Just back from DHS where we saw the Osbourne Family Lights. I had to break down and get a hoodie for my DD as it was getting a bit cool with that strong breeze blowing. Almost got me a t-shirt to go under my long-sleeve shirt but I managed through it.  The light show was amazing.  Just fun to walk around under the lights and watch the "snow" fall.  It was like a blizzard here, too!   Well....not really.

Too bad it was just the two of us, though....


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> It's been snowing here for almost 24 hours.  I'm ready for it to stop.



It snowed here for about 20 hours.  We have a nice accumulation, so, it will not be melting anytime soon.  Took me a while to shovel out, but the road is not plowed anyway. 

DW in Jan is looking real nice now!


----------



## ClareH37

ttester9612 said:


> It's been snowing here for almost 24 hours.  I'm ready for it to stop.



Urgh, I hate snow, way too cold.

We had a little snow here in the UK, but it's the freezing temperatures and ice that are causing us problems, the paths (sidewalks) and roads are literally like ice-rinks.


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> It snowed here for about 20 hours.  We have a nice accumulation, so, it will not be melting anytime soon.  Took me a while to shovel out, but the road is not plowed anyway.
> 
> DW in Jan is looking real nice now!



Our roads are not in good shape either.  In fact, the Federal Government is closed tomorrow.  Now I have another day of recoup time, which I need after shoveling all that snow.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Just bumping this up a bit. . .May will be here quickly. . .


----------



## MarylandPirate

nurse.darcy said:


> Just bumping this up a bit. . .May will be here quickly. . .




not soon enough! lol  at least most of the snow has melted away.


----------



## PirateMel

Just checking park hours for May - does anyone know why MK would be closing at 5pm on Sunday May 16th?


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Just checking park hours for May - does anyone know why MK would be closing at 5pm on Sunday May 16th?



Would it have anything to do with Grad Night?


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Would it have anything to do with Grad Night?



Not on a Sunday... those are Friday and Saturday nights. 

Not sure why though Mel... private party or special event... or typo.


----------



## ClareH37

There was a post a while back but unfortunately I can't find it now, it's a private event that night.


----------



## Sha

now that I think about it too, last year they moved Grad night to DHS weather it will stay there I dont know. But I do need to go back and look at the park hours for Saturday night especially for fireworks.

**just looked... GN is at DHS again April 23, 24, 30 and May 1.


----------



## MarylandPirate

PirateMel said:


> Just checking park hours for May - does anyone know why MK would be closing at 5pm on Sunday May 16th?





I rented the park so I can have it all to myself!  *Dr Evil laugh* Muwhahahahahahahaha *end of Dr Evil laugh*


----------



## JDUCKY

FYI, for any Florida residents looking to join in the May fun:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34746192&postcount=1

(4-day pass for $99)


----------



## PirateMel

ClareH37 said:


> There was a post a while back but unfortunately I can't find it now, it's a private event that night.



Maybe some VIP's there that weekend??????


----------



## ttester9612

MarylandPirate said:


> I rented the park so I can have it all to myself!  *Dr Evil laugh* Muwhahahahahahahaha *end of Dr Evil laugh*



YOU WISH......


----------



## Sha

JDUCKY said:


> FYI, for any Florida residents looking to join in the May fun:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34746192&postcount=1
> 
> (4-day pass for $99)



that could be useful!


----------



## Sha

Happy New Year!!!

May the New Year bring to you and yours a year of good health, prosperity, happiness and peace. 

I hope that the May meet will bring lots of new friends together that lead to lifelong friendships. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## ttester9612

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL. May God bring blessings to everyone for 2010.


----------



## ClareH37

Happy  New Year Everyone


----------



## nurse.darcy

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL

This is turning out to be the best beginning to a new year. Can't wait.


----------



## JDUCKY

nurse.darcy said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL
> 
> This is turning out to be the best beginning to a new year. Can't wait.



Same to you!

Can't say the beginning of the new year is going to be what I was hoping but at least I get to share it with family and friends and a very, very special scrod!


----------



## ahoff

Yes, Happy New Year!!  Right now it seems to be shaping up to be a good one.  And I just realized in one week I will be in DW!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Happy New Year everyone!  Can't wait to meet everyone in May!!!


----------



## mickeyworld

Hi everybody.... I would love to join this merry band of Disers in May... would you repeat the details and if anyone wants to share a room?????


----------



## nurse.darcy

mickeyworld said:


> Hi everybody.... I would love to join this merry band of Disers in May... would you repeat the details and if anyone wants to share a room?????



Okay. a recap cause it was asked for. . .

Dates:May 13 to May 17. . .extensions always allowed. Most of us are 13th to 17th. . .

Room sharing. . .not sure anyone is doing this.


----------



## mickeyworld

Thanks for the recap... if singles are welcome, and over 50, I'll count myself in... I love Disney and have never travelled on a "DIS" trip.  I look forward to hearing fro you all overhte next few months.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh Mickeyworld. . .we have many in the over 50 crowd. . .I myself will be celebrating 49 this year. . .soon to be a part of the over 50 crowd. . .


----------



## mickeyworld

Hurray... thenI will perster you all to death to meet you soon.  Count me in... although I own DVC, I want to stay where most people are staying, where do you think that will be????


----------



## ClareH37

For those that aren't in DVC, Disney have just released another general discount code - for stays 1-4 nights, and a higher discount for stays of 5 nights or more.  I've just booked the BWI and saved 40% off, so very happy


----------



## nurse.darcy

mickeyworld said:


> Hurray... thenI will perster you all to death to meet you soon.  Count me in... although I own DVC, I want to stay where most people are staying, where do you think that will be????



I believe that this year most of us are staying at BWV. . .so use those points my sweet. . .use them use them. . .lol. . .(in my very best gollum voice.  .)


----------



## APB513

Happy New Year everyone!!!  I hope that 2010 brings health, prosperity and peace to you and your family!!!


----------



## kismet1003

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!


----------



## mickeyworld

Next question..
Single folks, children/no children(mine is 16)?  See how quickly I am willing tothrow her tothe curb?
  Will be booking at BWV asap.  I am so excited to meet with other Disers!


----------



## kismet1003

Hi,

I am married but my husband will not be going with me and I do not have any children and I'm 34


----------



## sand2270

not sure if people are bringing their kids or not,  I think most are not.

There is a combination of singles and couples...many of the couples being DISers who met up this way


----------



## mickeyworld

You mean there are single older guys who are Disers??? I am in happy disbelief,but would love to meet anyone who Loves Disney like I do, not shopping for a guy!  I will look forward to posts from all of you along the way to May.
Judy


----------



## nurse.darcy

mickeyworld said:


> You mean there are single older guys who are Disers??? I am in happy disbelief,but would love to meet anyone who Loves Disney like I do, not shopping for a guy!  I will look forward to posts from all of you along the way to May.
> Judy



Hello Judy. . .I am 48. Single and have a 17 year old son.  I met the love of my life through these boards. . .he is a bit younger but I have met both younger and older men who love disney as much as we do. . .This is a fun crowd who's ages range from 20 somethings to 60 somethings. Mostly we just enjoy each other's company. . .every now and then some of us actually hook up.  Its a great group and glad you are joining us. . .that's what I did two May's ago. . .


----------



## mickeyworld

Thanks again for the welcome. I am a teacher and return to work on Monday.. will check my schedule for May.  My youngest daughter turns 16 on May6th...She is planning a party to Disney in June, wow, if I could get to go two times within 3 months....WOW!


----------



## goofeyken

Just found out I'll be at Disneyworld from Jan 31st to Feb 8th for a family vacation!!  They planned it last minute and I've decided to tag along    

Now I have no excuse not to buy an Annual Pass for the May trip


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hello everyone, checking in...

Judy, I will be there with my daughter for the May trip. She will be celebrating her 18th bday there with this wild and crazy group! Well- there are SOME normal people too...

I think someone else is bringing their 17 year old son, there may be another older teen too. I think this may work out great because while some of us may want to go to out for a drink or something, the teens can hang out in a park together or something...

We are staying at Boardwalk also...seems like the place to be- very central to everything.


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hello everyone, checking in...
> 
> Judy, I will be there with my daughter for the May trip. She will be celebrating her 18th bday there with this wild and crazy group! Well- there are SOME normal people too...
> 
> I think someone else is bringing their 17 year old son, there may be another older teen too. I think this may work out great because while some of us may want to go to out for a drink or something, the teens can hang out in a park together or something...
> 
> We are staying at Boardwalk also...seems like the place to be- very central to everything.



You're bringing me along too, dear


----------



## JDUCKY

My 15 year-old DD will be around some evenings, esp. over the weekend, too.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Since there seem to be a few teens going, maybe I could arrange a few things for them...
My daughter would love to hang out with other kids her age in the park. Gets her away from Mom...
Let me know what you think.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Gee, now I wish my son was off of school during that time. . .I would add him to the teen list. . .oh well. . .Roseanne, please plan the teen events and keep them interested. . .I will take care of any group dinners.  Although I think we have decided that Friday night at Boma is the choice for the evening. . .If anyone objects to Boma for the group dinner on Friday night let me know so we can discuss further.


----------



## mickeyworld

Hi Nancy, haven't made any forma ressies,plan to do that soon... but add me to adult plans, I am in!


----------



## JDUCKY

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Since there seem to be a few teens going, maybe I could arrange a few things for them...
> My daughter would love to hang out with other kids her age in the park. Gets her away from Mom...
> Let me know what you think.



That sounds like an awesome idea.  They can iPod and tweet and text or whatever to their hearts' content without the rolling eyes look from us out-of-touch parents.  lol.

We'll be down Fri/Sat night and can stay late on Sunday but have to drive back up to home (work/school the next morning)


Oh, and by "down" I mean likely staying on-site those nights...not just driving down.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Maybe my Allie would want to come along, she is 17.  Don't know if she can leave the boyfriend for that long though....


----------



## megan_in_pink

poo i am going miss by a week   I am there the frist week of May.


----------



## MarylandPirate

megan_in_pink said:


> poo i am going miss by a week   I am there the frist week of May.



Pooh is spelled with an "h" at the end! lol just kidding.


----------



## goofeyken

nurse.darcy said:


> Gee, now I wish my son was off of school during that time. . .I would add him to the teen list. . .oh well. . .Roseanne, please plan the teen events and keep them interested. . .I will take care of any group dinners.  Although I think we have decided that Friday night at Boma is the choice for the evening. . .If anyone objects to Boma for the group dinner on Friday night let me know so we can discuss further.




Boma sounds awesome, I've always wanted to eat there.


----------



## AnnaBrun

good for you guys ))


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

OK, since others are doing the planning for the adults, I will try to plan some stuff for the teens.
I was thinking about Seways, Mini-golf, Just hanging out at the parks...whatever they want to do. I would like to get a list of the teens going, so they can connect with each other via Facebook or whatever (like we do on the Dis). This way it might not be so strange to go hang out with each other.
You can send me a PM and I will only share info you give me.
For example, I will share my daughters name and facebook addy for people's children who have been on past Dis meets, or are trusted by another Diser I know.
Let me know if you have other suggestions.
Thanks
RoseAnne


----------



## mickeyworld

This will be my first "crash " into this group and I haven't decided anything ecxcept I want to go.  So could someone either post or add to this thread some basics like where most are staying, whether r not you are bringing teens, how to get included into ressies, etc?  I am a multiple repeat visitor and so happy to find others to talk and travel with since I am a single mom!
All PMs or details are appreciated.  In Disney time, May isn't too far away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ahoff

If you look on the first page of this thread there is a few items of information on who is going and where they are staying, and who to contact for any dinners.  I believe a good number are DVC'ers, and BW seems to be the favorite this trip.  It was noted on another thread that it is only a bit over three months away.  I hope it will be a bit warmer than it was a few weeks ago.  Sleet at Disney?  Inconceivable!


----------



## mickeyworld

Thanks!  I looked and will start my planning!  I will be there in March before I take a 4 day Wonder cruise... back in May????  Heaven!


----------



## sand2270

All, I am back from a quick weekend in WDW.  Had a great time, managed to get a lot done in the 2 1/2 days of park time I had.  

A few highlights:

- I was in Epcot by myself for a few hours Friday night and took the opportunity to wander around World Showcase.  I wandered by the Germany wine tasting bar and decided to try some ice wine.  The cast members talked me into a flight for only $2 more .  Had a great conversation with them...who knew that Pop Tarts and Reese's were in high demand?!  And I will be sure if I make a trip to Germany with my DD I do it before she turns 16, 16 being the legal drinking age there.

- mini-golf at Winter Summerland.  Wow this was WAY more fun than I thought it would be.  I think it was a combo of the company and the warped sense of humor of Imagineers.  I seriously believe they were doing shots the night they designed this course, we could not stop laughing.  There were also some outstanding comments made by members of my party that I can't repeat here this being a family board .  However, Dave your comment will live in infamy with me and Andrea.

-Andrea winning two Test Track fastpasses in a game of Rock Paper Scissors...thanks for getting those so we could ride with you and do the sleeping on Test Track pic as a group.

-The drive over from Beach Club to DTD...honestly most of the conversation is a blank, but I know Andrea and I were cracking each other up.

- Showing the Shake Weight video to people who hadn't heard of it at Paradiso 37...I almost peed my pants! 

- Mexico Pavilion Tequila Bar...yum yum I highly recommend the avocado margarita.

-Searching everywhere for a Jessie doll for my DD, only to find it after I got home readily available on a website a cast member gave me.  As Dave said, we were on a quest to find this doll!  I actually gave up by Sunday afternoon, but he was determined to continue looking LOL.

-Checking out stuff I have not seen yet...Hall of Presidents, Tomb Raiders, exploring Coronado Springs resort, Riverboat, Space Mountain (sorry WDW fans...but I have to say it, the Disneyland version, in my opinion only, is far superior to this ride in so many ways...I was honestly surprised).

It was a good weekend.  I missed a few things on my to do list...never made it over to the Poly, ended up missing all performers in Epcot, and Dave refused to drive me to the Coach outlet  but hey looking forward to May and maybe I can cross some of them off!  (Who's driving me to Coach? )


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> All, I am back from a quick weekend in WDW.  Had a great time, managed to get a lot done in the 2 1/2 days of park time I had.
> 
> A few highlights:
> 
> - I was in Epcot by myself for a few hours Friday night and took the opportunity to wander around World Showcase.  I wandered by the Germany wine tasting bar and decided to try some ice wine.  The cast members talked me into a flight for only $2 more .  Had a great conversation with them...who knew that Pop Tarts and Reese's were in high demand?!  And I will be sure if I make a trip to Germany with Lindsey I do it before she turns 16, 16 being the legal drinking age there.
> 
> - mini-golf at Winter Summerland.  Wow this was WAY more fun than I thought it would be.  I think it was a combo of the company and the warped sense of humor of Imagineers.  I seriously believe they were doing shots the night they designed this course, we could not stop laughing.  There were also some outstanding comments made by members of my party that I can't repeat here this being a family board .  However, Dave your comment will live in infamy with me and Andrea.
> 
> -Andrea winning two Test Track fastpasses in a game of Rock Paper Scissors...thanks for getting those so we could ride with you and do the sleeping on Test Track pic as a group.
> 
> -The drive over from Beach Club to DTD...honestly most of the conversation is a blank, but I know Andrea and I were cracking each other up.
> 
> - Showing the Shake Weight video to people who hadn't heard of it at Paradiso 37...I almost peed my pants!
> 
> - Mexico Pavilion Tequila Bar...yum yum I highly recommend the avocado margarita.
> 
> -Searching everywhere for a Jessie doll for my DD, only to find it after I got home readily available on a website a cast member gave me.  As Dave said, we were on a quest to find this doll!  I actually gave up by Sunday afternoon, but he was determined to continue looking LOL.
> 
> -Checking out stuff I have not seen yet...Hall of Presidents, Tomb Raiders, exploring Coronado Springs resort, Riverboat, Space Mountain (sorry WDW fans...but I have to say it, the Disneyland version, in my opinion only, is far superior to this ride in so many ways...I was honestly surprised).
> 
> It was a good weekend.  I missed a few things on my to do list...never made it over to the Poly, ended up missing all performers in Epcot, and Dave refused to drive me to the Coach outlet  but hey looking forward to May and maybe I can cross some of them off!  (Who's driving me to Coach? )



Sounds like you guys had a blast!!!  I will definitely have to check out the mini golf when I take the boys in December.  I think they will enjoy it!


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> All, I am back from a quick weekend in WDW.  Had a great time, managed to get a lot done in the 2 1/2 days of park time I had.
> 
> A few highlights:
> 
> - I was in Epcot by myself for a few hours Friday night and took the opportunity to wander around World Showcase.  I wandered by the Germany wine tasting bar and decided to try some ice wine.  The cast members talked me into a flight for only $2 more .  Had a great conversation with them...who knew that Pop Tarts and Reese's were in high demand?!  And I will be sure if I make a trip to Germany with Lindsey I do it before she turns 16, 16 being the legal drinking age there.
> 
> - mini-golf at Winter Summerland.  Wow this was WAY more fun than I thought it would be.  I think it was a combo of the company and the warped sense of humor of Imagineers.  I seriously believe they were doing shots the night they designed this course, we could not stop laughing.  There were also some outstanding comments made by members of my party that I can't repeat here this being a family board .  However, Dave your comment will live in infamy with me and Andrea.
> 
> -Andrea winning two Test Track fastpasses in a game of Rock Paper Scissors...thanks for getting those so we could ride with you and do the sleeping on Test Track pic as a group.
> 
> -The drive over from Beach Club to DTD...honestly most of the conversation is a blank, but I know Andrea and I were cracking each other up.
> 
> - Showing the Shake Weight video to people who hadn't heard of it at Paradiso 37...I almost peed my pants!
> 
> - Mexico Pavilion Tequila Bar...yum yum I highly recommend the avocado margarita.
> 
> -Searching everywhere for a Jessie doll for my DD, only to find it after I got home readily available on a website a cast member gave me.  As Dave said, we were on a quest to find this doll!  I actually gave up by Sunday afternoon, but he was determined to continue looking LOL.
> 
> -Checking out stuff I have not seen yet...Hall of Presidents, Tomb Raiders, exploring Coronado Springs resort, Riverboat, Space Mountain (sorry WDW fans...but I have to say it, the Disneyland version, in my opinion only, is far superior to this ride in so many ways...I was honestly surprised).
> 
> It was a good weekend.  I missed a few things on my to do list...never made it over to the Poly, ended up missing all performers in Epcot, and Dave refused to drive me to the Coach outlet  but hey looking forward to May and maybe I can cross some of them off!  (Who's driving me to Coach? )



Sounds like quite an awesome trip. 
DL for space Mtn - hmm......


----------



## JDUCKY

I still like the "single file" cars on Space Mtn at MK and the Star Tunnel music in the queue.  The queue at DL is all outside and BOR-RING.

Was a fund weekend for sure, though.  And great weather.


Stupid pine needles on the course, though.


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> I still like the "single file" cars on Space Mtn at MK and the Star Tunnel music in the queue.  The queue at DL is all outside and BOR-RING.
> 
> Was a fund weekend for sure, though.  And great weather.
> 
> 
> Stupid pine needles on the course, though.



see I actually prefer the DL queue...the loading area, again in my opinion, is so much more impressive and gets me excited about the ride.  I do agree the inside area where they added the interactive games is nice, we had fastpasses both times so didn't get to experience any of those myself.  Not trying to start a debate, personally I was just surprised is all.

You and Dave clearing the pine needles LMAO!!  It's mini-golf!!


----------



## ahoff

I rode SM a few weeks ago, and I like the old one better.  

And isn't there a coach right behind the castle in MK?  Why do you have to drive there?


----------



## Sha

I really preferred the SM at DL better than WDW's. Was a lot darker too. The queue outside was different... and a bit dull, but once inside it was okay. Havent had a chance to ride the referb but will be awhile before I do. 

Glad you had a good trip. And Germany would be a great trip for you and your DD.


----------



## disneyfanx3

sand2270 said:


> All, I am back from a quick weekend in WDW.  Had a great time, managed to get a lot done in the 2 1/2 days of park time I had.
> 
> A few highlights:
> 
> - I was in Epcot by myself for a few hours Friday night and took the opportunity to wander around World Showcase.  I wandered by the Germany wine tasting bar and decided to try some ice wine.  The cast members talked me into a flight for only $2 more .  Had a great conversation with them...who knew that Pop Tarts and Reese's were in high demand?!  And I will be sure if I make a trip to Germany with my DD I do it before she turns 16, 16 being the legal drinking age there.
> 
> - mini-golf at Winter Summerland.  Wow this was WAY more fun than I thought it would be.  I think it was a combo of the company and the warped sense of humor of Imagineers.  I seriously believe they were doing shots the night they designed this course, we could not stop laughing.  There were also some outstanding comments made by members of my party that I can't repeat here this being a family board .  However, Dave your comment will live in infamy with me and Andrea.
> 
> -Andrea winning two Test Track fastpasses in a game of Rock Paper Scissors...thanks for getting those so we could ride with you and do the sleeping on Test Track pic as a group.
> 
> -The drive over from Beach Club to DTD...honestly most of the conversation is a blank, but I know Andrea and I were cracking each other up.
> 
> - Showing the Shake Weight video to people who hadn't heard of it at Paradiso 37...I almost peed my pants!
> 
> - Mexico Pavilion Tequila Bar...yum yum I highly recommend the avocado margarita.
> 
> -Searching everywhere for a Jessie doll for my DD, only to find it after I got home readily available on a website a cast member gave me.  As Dave said, we were on a quest to find this doll!  I actually gave up by Sunday afternoon, but he was determined to continue looking LOL.
> 
> -Checking out stuff I have not seen yet...Hall of Presidents, Tomb Raiders, exploring Coronado Springs resort, Riverboat, Space Mountain (sorry WDW fans...but I have to say it, the Disneyland version, in my opinion only, is far superior to this ride in so many ways...I was honestly surprised).
> 
> It was a good weekend.  I missed a few things on my to do list...never made it over to the Poly, ended up missing all performers in Epcot, and Dave refused to drive me to the Coach outlet  but hey looking forward to May and maybe I can cross some of them off!  (Who's driving me to Coach? )



Glad you had a great time!!

Can you add me to the list for May - I just booked today I will be there from 14-16.  Thanks


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bumping this back to the top to remind everyone we have a DISmeet for May. . .Come one, come all. . .


----------



## JDUCKY

nurse.darcy said:


> Bumping this back to the top to remind everyone we have a DISmeet for May. . .Come one, come all. . .



Already here!


----------



## nurse.darcy

JDUCKY said:


> Already here!



Yeah, yeah, yeah, stop rubbing it in. . .by the way. We are going to be in town Feb 10 (late) to the 15th.  Care to come hang out for a day or so?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hello everyone!
Getting more and more excited everyday for the May trip.


----------



## goofeyken

I cannot wait to rage disney with y'all.   Travelling with family is way to tame!!!!


----------



## JDUCKY

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, stop rubbing it in. . .by the way. We are going to be in town Feb 10 (late) to the 15th.  Care to come hang out for a day or so?



Oh ok...sure.  My DD will be visiting her mother that weekend so I'm game!


----------



## nurse.darcy

JDUCKY said:


> Oh ok...sure.  My DD will be visiting her mother that weekend so I'm game!



Sweet. . .see ya soon dude. . .


----------



## sand2270

Has anyone been over to Rix Lounge at CSR?  I was poking around today and never even realized there was a nightclub over there.  May be worth checking out in May.


----------



## JDUCKY

sand2270 said:


> Has anyone been over to Rix Lounge at CSR?  I was poking around today and never even realized there was a nightclub over there.  May be worth checking out in May.



Hmm...wonder if I can pull Darcy away from Tune-In Lounge long enough to check it out before May? Esp. since my DD is heading to visit her mom next weekend.


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> Hmm...wonder if I can pull Darcy away from Tune-In Lounge long enough to check it out before May? Esp. since my DD is heading to visit her mom next weekend.



I remember walking by it when we all went over to check out the resort and I was wondering if it was a club.


----------



## nurse.darcy

JDUCKY said:


> Hmm...wonder if I can pull Darcy away from Tune-In Lounge long enough to check it out before May? Esp. since my DD is heading to visit her mom next weekend.



Well, I will check with Ken but I do know we are planning on checking out the Top of the World Lounge at BLT.  We might be able to head over to Rix at some point for a drink. . .I do remember reading that it was mostly populated by business travelers using the Convention Center though. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I will check with Ken but I do know we are planning on checking out the Top of the World Lounge at BLT.  We might be able to head over to Rix at some point for a drink. . .I do remember reading that it was mostly populated by business travelers using the Convention Center though. . .



My experience as a business traveler has been they can be a lot of fun after a day of work looking to blow off some steam .

Plus Darc you know anywhere this crew goes we bring the party with us...HOLLA!!!

LMAO I am making myself laugh.


----------



## JDUCKY

sand2270 said:


> My experience as a business traveler has been they can be a lot of fun after a day of work looking to blow off some steam .
> 
> Plus Darc you know anywhere this crew goes we bring the party with us...HOLLA!!!
> 
> LMAO I am making myself laugh.



Can't think of a more fun group, canoe?  ah ha ha ha ha ha!

I crack myself up!


(ok, if you don't remember, it's a joke I made walking around CSR after we saw the canoes....been using it on my DD the last few days, too.)


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> Can't think of a more fun group, canoe?  ah ha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> I crack myself up!
> 
> 
> (ok, if you don't remember, it's a joke I made walking around CSR after we saw the canoes....been using it on my DD the last few days, too.)



I think I blocked it out...I feel for your DD


----------



## JDUCKY

But it's fun having a captive audience!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

JDUCKY said:


> But it's fun having a captive audience!!



You used it on your DD?. . .oh no. . .you probably lost your cool dad status. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> But it's fun having a captive audience!!



poor girl


----------



## mickeyworld

Yep, making my reservations, can be lead to almost all Dis activities.  I will be at the Beach cub a couple of days in March.. haven't decided whether to bring my daughter or not in May.  Still planning on staying at the Boardwalk isn't that where most of you will be?????
Can't wait to meet you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

mickeyworld said:


> Yep, making my reservations, can be lead to almost all Dis activities.  I will be at the Beach cub a couple of days in March.. haven't decided whether to bring my daughter or not in May.  Still planning on staying at the Boardwalk isn't that where most of you will be?????
> Can't wait to meet you.



Several of us are staying at the Boardwalk, yes.  And looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## APB513

I've been lurking but I thought I would post a note to say:

*Happy Friday Eve everyone!!!* ​


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> I've been lurking but I thought I would post a note to say:
> 
> *Happy Friday Eve everyone!!!* ​



Thank FREAKIN' goodness!!


----------



## JDUCKY

sand2270 said:


> Thank FREAKIN' goodness!!



I second that!  Even with the rain today, the weekend is coming up next!


----------



## JDUCKY

And a good weekend it's been.

Thanks to Ken and Darcy, I got to see what Bay Lake Towers is all about and Wishes from the Top of the World Lounge (although, I spent the time Wishing someone else was there with me...*sigh*)

And we got to experience getting stuck on Expedition Everest for several minutes.

Oh, and Ken?  Next time she complains that we're drinking not-so-manly drinks (I still say the Pineapple Mojito at TotW is not a fru-fru drink!), you distract her and I'll sprinkle some salt in her wine or something!


----------



## sand2270

Charlene and mickeyworld...finally added you, sorry it took so long.

If I missed anyone let me know.


----------



## mickeyworld

Thanks!!!   And I'm Judy... from Wilmington NC


----------



## APB513

Hi everybody.  I just found this sweepstakes and I wanted to let everyone know about it:

2010 Passholder Celebrate Sweepstakes

Disney is giving you the chance to win annual pass renewals for you, and up to three of your family members and up to four of your friends!

PRIZE: One (1) GRAND PRIZE:Winner will receive a one-year renewal of the Walt Disney World Annual or Seasonal Passes, as the case may be, for Winner and up to three (3) members of his/her immediate family (individually, "Beneficiary") *and* four (4) Walt Disney World Premium Annual Passes which Winner may transfer to friends or family members with the understanding that such four (4) Walt Disney World Premium Annual Passes may not be sold or traded for barter. Renewals of the Walt Disney World Annual or Seasonal Passes will be upgraded to Walt Disney World Premium Annual Passes. 

To qualify for the renewal, Beneficiaries must live at the same address as the Winner and be active Walt Disney World® Passholders as of February 1, 2010.  Approximate retail value ("ARV") of each renewal ranges from $619.00 to a maximum of $2,476.00, based on the type of Pass being renewed. Total maximum ARV of all renewals, including those of the Beneficiaries, as well as the four (4) new Walt Disney World Premium Annual Passes is $2,476.00. 

One entry per person.  Ends on Friday, April 30, 2010 @ 5:00pm ET

Open to residents of the 50 United States & D.C. 21+ who are Walt Disney World Passholders

To enter and to read the rules:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/2010-passholder-celebrate-sweepstakes/

Good luck!!!


----------



## PirateMel

APB513 said:


> Hi everybody.  I just found this sweepstakes and I wanted to let everyone know about it:
> 
> 2010 Passholder Celebrate Sweepstakes
> 
> Disney is giving you the chance to win annual pass renewals for you, and up to three of your family members and up to four of your friends!
> 
> PRIZE: One (1) GRAND PRIZE:Winner will receive a one-year renewal of the Walt Disney World Annual or Seasonal Passes, as the case may be, for Winner and up to three (3) members of his/her immediate family (individually, "Beneficiary") *and* four (4) Walt Disney World Premium Annual Passes which Winner may transfer to friends or family members with the understanding that such four (4) Walt Disney World Premium Annual Passes may not be sold or traded for barter. Renewals of the Walt Disney World Annual or Seasonal Passes will be upgraded to Walt Disney World Premium Annual Passes.
> 
> To qualify for the renewal, Beneficiaries must live at the same address as the Winner and be active Walt Disney World® Passholders as of February 1, 2010.  Approximate retail value ("ARV") of each renewal ranges from $619.00 to a maximum of $2,476.00, based on the type of Pass being renewed. Total maximum ARV of all renewals, including those of the Beneficiaries, as well as the four (4) new Walt Disney World Premium Annual Passes is $2,476.00.
> 
> One entry per person.  Ends on Friday, April 30, 2010 @ 5:00pm ET
> 
> Open to residents of the 50 United States & D.C. 21+ who are Walt Disney World Passholders
> 
> To enter and to read the rules:
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/2010-passholder-celebrate-sweepstakes/
> 
> Good luck!!!




Thank you for sharing!


----------



## APB513

PirateMel said:


> Thank you for sharing!



You're welcome!


----------



## ttester9612

I registered to win....Thanks Angela ~


----------



## FozzieFan

MAN! I always miss out on meets by like a day. I have a solo trip planned from 5/9-5/14...  maybe next time I'll plan things right!


----------



## ClareH37

FozzieFan said:


> MAN! I always miss out on meets by like a day. I have a solo trip planned from 5/9-5/14...  maybe next time I'll plan things right!



Same here lol mine is from
7th to 14th, I tried to change my flight back but it was crazy money .  I guess there's always next year


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I have just decided to plan a meet for the night of the 13th so those of you leaving on the 14th can get to know us.  We will meet at Atlantic Dance Hall on the Boardwalk at 9 p.m.  No cover and as long as you are 21 you can get in. . .more details to come.  If you are not 21 let me know and we can make a new plan.


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have just decided to plan a meet for the night of the 13th so those of you leaving on the 14th can get to know us.  We will meet at Atlantic Dance Hall on the Boardwalk at 9 p.m.  No cover and as long as you are 21 you can get in. . .more details to come.  If you are not 21 let me know and we can make a new plan.



Darcy
How late is atlantic Dance open until?


----------



## JDUCKY

1am, I think.  Unless they changed it to 2am recently.


----------



## ClareH37

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have just decided to plan a meet for the night of the 13th so those of you leaving on the 14th can get to know us.  We will meet at Atlantic Dance Hall on the Boardwalk at 9 p.m.  No cover and as long as you are 21 you can get in. . .more details to come.  If you are not 21 let me know and we can make a new plan.



Sounds great


----------



## ahoff

Well, more snow here.  Snow days from work are cool, but I am getting a bit tired of snow.  Can't wait for spring and summer!

RoseAnne, going to the Magic Hat Mardi Gras tomorrow?  Last year was fun but couldn't get away this year.  Plus not as much into the featured band this year, last year two nights of the Disco Biscuits was great.  Have fun if you make it!


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Darcy
> How late is atlantic Dance open until?



Its one a.m. on Thursday night.  I gotta call and make sure there are no special events planned for that night which would close it down to the public but I am sure it will be fine.  

Also, don't forget we still have the dinner at Boma on the night of the 14th.  I am making it a bit earlier (say 5:30ish?) cause people want to do JR's that night.  I also think there is someone planning the Monorail crawl for Saturday night.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Its one a.m. on Thursday night.  I gotta call and make sure there are no special events planned for that night which would close it down to the public but I am sure it will be fine.
> 
> Also, don't forget we still have the dinner at Boma on the night of the 14th.  I am making it a bit earlier (say 5:30ish?) cause people want to do JR's that night.  I also think there is someone planning the Monorail crawl for Saturday night.



Darcy, I think I was the one who mentioned that and added it to the calendar on the first post.  Not sure there is anything else to plan around it, if people want to do it all they have to do is show up.


----------



## Floydian

.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey everyone, Sorry I haven't been around much lately.
Auggie- I was in Boston that weekend...sorry I missed it, it was a lot of fun last year!!!
I am getting so excited for this trip, I really need a "pick me up"!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have just decided to plan a meet for the night of the 13th so those of you leaving on the 14th can get to know us.  We will meet at Atlantic Dance Hall on the Boardwalk at 9 p.m.  No cover and as long as you are 21 you can get in. . .more details to come.  If you are not 21 let me know and we can make a new plan.



Great idea Darcy! Looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting new friends. It's been way too long!


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have just decided to plan a meet for the night of the 13th so those of you leaving on the 14th can get to know us.  We will meet at Atlantic Dance Hall on the Boardwalk at 9 p.m.  No cover and as long as you are 21 you can get in. . .more details to come.  If you are not 21 let me know and we can make a new plan.



I get in on the 13th so I'll see you there...if I don't see you before that!


----------



## buena vista

10 weeks out now! Woohoo!!  I made some additional ADRs yesterday afternoon - Bistro, Jiko, Cali Grill. I'm so looking forward to this trip! I still haven't decided if I'm bringing my golf clubs on this one. If there are other golfers in the group, I might go ahead and do that, but I'm just as satisfied doing parks & pools.


----------



## JDUCKY

Only golfing I do can be done at Winter-Summerland.


----------



## eyor44

Just wanted to pop in and say hi I will be there the week before you all and it is my very first solo trip to the World. I am so excited.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> 10 weeks out now! Woohoo!!  I made some additional ADRs yesterday afternoon - Bistro, Jiko, Cali Grill. I'm so looking forward to this trip! I still haven't decided if I'm bringing my golf clubs on this one. If there are other golfers in the group, I might go ahead and do that, but I'm just as satisfied doing parks & pools.



I loved Jiko...still debating whether I want to add it for October.  With food and wine going on hard for me to justify it .  Where are you guys staying?  I may be the only one at Pop LOL.



JDUCKY said:


> Only golfing I do can be done at Winter-Summerland.



I don't consider what you did golfing...j/k...that was so much fun, going to try and make it over there with my DD in October.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> I loved Jiko...still debating whether I want to add it for October.  With food and wine going on hard for me to justify it .  Where are you guys staying?  I may be the only one at Pop LOL.



We're staying at Boardwalk this time.


----------



## buena vista

eyor44 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi I will be there the week before you all and it is my very first solo trip to the World. I am so excited.



Good for you! I saw your trip calendar. Well planned! I almost always prepare a spreadsheet for my trips. It helps keep the dining reservations and tee times straight and I save a lot of time not having to fumble my way around the world. I keep lots of gaps in the spreadsheet though because I also like to just do whatever-whenever. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> We're staying at Boardwalk this time.



 
Can you say BOBO! 
Looks like we have some sliding to do.


----------



## sand2270

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Can you say BOBO!
> Looks like we have some sliding to do.



I'll have to come hang with you guys.  Though that clown slide gives me the heebie geebies.


----------



## ahoff

Yes, the pirate ship slide is a bit better.  But the clown is a close second......


----------



## eyor44

buena vista said:


> Good for you! I saw your trip calendar. Well planned! I almost always prepare a spreadsheet for my trips. It helps keep the dining reservations and tee times straight and I save a lot of time not having to fumble my way around the world. I keep lots of gaps in the spreadsheet though because I also like to just do whatever-whenever. Hope you have a great time!



Yes, I am a trip spreadsheet Queen. All adults get issued one at the beginning of our trips, only to lose them all.  This trip is planned very loose so I can do whatever I feel like.

Feel free to read my very boring trip report any time.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am sooooooo excited to be there this May.  Ken and I look forward to hanging with each and every one of you.  All the original group and all the newcomers.  

Plans that I have made:

Thursday night at 9:00 p.m. - Meeting at Atlantic Dance Hall.  An initial meet and greet for all who will be there at that time.  Free cover charge.  Just come hang out.

Friday evening at 5:30 p.m. - Dinner at Boma.  Scheduled it a bit earlier cause some have expressed interest in wanting to go to JR's on Friday Night.

What I need from everyone is a list of those who plan on being at Boma Friday night.  If you are planning on attending the Boma Dinner, please let me know.  PM or post here if you are going.  want to make sure I have enough seats booked.  

This should be an awesome trip. . .

Oh, and as it is March, it is time to gather the official phone list of the May trip.  If you wish to be a part of the phone/text/email list, please PM me here or send me an email at nurse.darcy@yahoo.com.  What I need from you is a phone number and email address - plus let me know if you text. You can also include May arrival date and Hotel you are staying at if you wanted that known.


----------



## JDUCKY

I couldn't get to Boma until 6:30...stupid commute.


----------



## sand2270

my plans btw except for the organized meets are to hang at the pool sucking down Pina Colavas or to hang around Epcot sucking down drinks...with plenty of Le Cava de Tequila time!  Looking forward to some relaxation time.


----------



## nurse.darcy

My plans are pretty much like Amy's minus the Pina Colavas. . .I prefer wine or Vodka. . .I want a day at Epcot to view the flower and garden stuff. . .

Day one, Thursday the 13th. . .Meet at Atlantic Dance Hall at 9 p.m.

Day two, Friday the 14th. . .Shuttle launch in the a.m., Boma at 5 p.m. with the group.

Day three, I think I may have an afternoon plan. . .can't remember, but pool time is definitely a part of this day. . .the rest is fun. . .this is the monorail crawl night. . .we need to decide on where we are starting.

Day four. . .lots of fun and relaxation. . .party central is at our room at the Boardwalk Villas. . .

That's all the organized plans that I know about. . .roflmao. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Also, again I am asking for updates and decisions:

Are you going to be at Boma at 5 p.m.:

Post here or send a p.m.

Are you wanting to be apart of the "connection" phone/email list

Send me a PM with your Phone number, email, hotel location, and do you text information. That is 4 pieces of info I need from you. . .the list will NOT be posted here. . .It will be emailed and/or pm'd to all of those who add their names. . .

To those of you that are already a part of my phone/email list. . .send me a PM letting me know you still want to be included. . .

HUGS ALL. . .


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Can you say BOBO!
> Looks like we have some sliding to do.





sand2270 said:


> I'll have to come hang with you guys.  Though that clown slide gives me the heebie geebies.





ahoff said:


> Yes, the pirate ship slide is a bit better.  But the clown is a close second......



Bobo the clown is a little creepy (which is why he got the name Bobo - "I ...I  really underestimated the creepiness" LOL). But, it's a fun pool, very convenient, and just the thing when it's 85 and your body is tired from a full morning in the park(s).


----------



## Dizmom0923

sand2270 said:


> I'll have to come hang with you guys.  Though that clown slide gives me the heebie geebies.





nurse.darcy said:


> My plans are pretty much like Amy's minus the Pina Colavas. . .I prefer wine or Vodka. . .I want a day at Epcot to view the flower and garden stuff. . .
> 
> Day one, Thursday the 13th. . .Meet at Atlantic Dance Hall at 9 p.m.
> 
> Day two, Friday the 14th. . .Shuttle launch in the a.m., Boma at 5 p.m. with the group.
> 
> Day three, I think I may have an afternoon plan. . .can't remember, but pool time is definitely a part of this day. . .the rest is fun. . .this is the monorail crawl night. . .we need to decide on where we are starting.
> 
> Day four. . .lots of fun and relaxation. . .party central is at our room at the Boardwalk Villas. . .
> 
> That's all the organized plans that I know about. . .roflmao. . .



No clowns for me, definitely the heebie geebies. 

I am with you Darcy...wine or vodka...NNNNOOOOO tequilla!


----------



## APB513

Howdy May DISers!  I know I have been AWOL from this thread so I wanted to pop in and say "Hi".

I am still hoping to be able to join you guys in May.  I am keeping a positive attitude while I am trying to works things out to be able to go.  

I NEED to go back to WDW for my birthday and I NEED to hang with my DISpeeps!  

TTFN!!


----------



## ClareH37

Keeping everything crossed for you Angela


----------



## APB513

ClareH37 said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you Angela



Thanks, Clare!!!


----------



## sand2270

I have received endless grief and teasing about all my trips this past year from family and friends.

Well, a bunch of family and friends are all planning trips now...and who are they asking for help??

Come on just take a guess...


----------



## JDUCKY

HA!

Time to put on that travel agent hat and start charging a fee!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> I have received endless grief and teasing about all my trips this past year from family and friends.
> 
> Well, a bunch of family and friends are all planning trips now...and who are they asking for help??
> 
> Come on just take a guess...



She who laughs last, laughs the best


----------



## twe1vestone2

MAY..MAY..MAY..MAY..MAY..MAY..MAY..MAY..
MAY..MAY..MAY..MAY..MAY..MAY..MAY..MAY..MAY.......

MA, MA, MA, MA-MA-MA.....MMMMMMAAAAYYYY!!!!! 



MAY!


 Go away April...


----------



## buena vista

8 weeks away now.. still a little ways off, but I can remember some awfully cold days in January just 8 weeks ago, and now we've made it to the brink of Spring!

I've got the spreadsheet laid out, some ADR's made, still debating whether to bring my golf clubs, but I have time to decide. I can't wait to be there and enjoy great times with my sweetheart, her DD, and my good friends here (and friends yet to be!)


----------



## supersuperwendy

Hey Guys!  

We just happen to have Jellyrolls planned for Sat. May 15th!  I'd love to meet you guys!


----------



## JDUCKY

Getting close to 80F this weekend!  WOO HOO!!

Probably hitting up DHS on Sat. and the beach on Sunday.  Goodbye winter!!


----------



## sand2270

YAY May...looking forward to relaxing by the pool, eating good food, drinking good drinks and seeing my friends.  Honestly don't even care if I make it to a park, well except World Showcase, gotta get me an avocado margarita.

I am home sick today, blah...will probably be lurking around here most of the day.


----------



## Sha

avocado margarita?? sounds different. 

My sister and niece are coming along now  Guess I will be bringing a blender just in case for this trip.


----------



## sand2270

at the Tequila bar in the Mexico pavilion...yummy.


----------



## JDUCKY

I read in another thread the shrimp ceviche at La Cava is pretty good. I'm going to have to try that.  That avocado margarita *was* good.


----------



## mickeyworld

I have my room reservation at Boardwalk, just flying in FRiday afternoon and out Sunday afternoon unless I can come up with an illness
My 16 year old is making noises about wanting to come  
Probably not...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

My daughter is coming and she is turning 18 on the 21st of May...she would love some friends to hang out with (besides being with mom and Tom all day...)
Is anyone else bringing their older kids? Jerry? Angela?


----------



## JDUCKY

My DD15 will be there!

And we'll now have three little ones, too. Sooo...don't want to saddle the older ones with babysitting duties so as long as the teen activities don't coincide with an adults-only outing, I think we'll be ok on our end.


----------



## ahoff

I asked my son if he wanted to go but he said no.  He says he is too old for Disney, but I tend to disagree with him on a lot of things.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so a question for all of you planning on going in May. . .we had a discussion over my birthday weekend about why the response to the Friday night Boma Ressie was sooooooo low. . .

Here are some ideas. . .

Was it:

1.  Too hard to get to from other places

2.  Not really my "cup of tea" for food choices

3.  Its a bit early to be eating my dinner or "supper" (whichever version you prefer).

4.  Other (please write in your reason).

The reason I ask is because our group dinners have all been fun.  I know many are discouraged because of people who don't pay their fair share but I have a solution. . .I will put the price of the buffet plus the tax and 18 percent gratuity on the web here.  I will suggest that all of you bring cash.  Drinks are (of course) extra but if you know ahead of time that dinner is 35 with tax and tip and you purchase 20 bucks worth of alcohol. . .you will at least know. . .I know they will NOT guarantee a table for 16 and we might have to be split into multiple tables. . .one check for each table. . .no separate checks. . .

I realize there are many different reasons that you all prefer not to do the group dinner. . .however, if you just make sure you have enough cash on hand for this particular meal, drinks and tip, you can charge everything else. I love the group dinners cause it is a great way to meet all.


----------



## ahoff

That is one thing that came to my mind, if one is depending on Disney buses it may become troublesome to get there.  And get back, depending on park closing times.  I see a trip to MK and then a bus back to the hotel.  Or there is the possibility of a cab.  I do not think the time is a problem.  Nor the cost.  I seem to remember everyone getting seperate checks last year.

Anyway, just my .03 cents.


----------



## Sha

Darcy, what time is this at for Boma?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha, the Boma ressie is at 5 p.m.


----------



## ahoff

Hmmm, no wonder I did not see a problem with the time, I thought it was at 7.  Tracy would understand......


----------



## disneyj914

Hey guys, I'm also planning my first solo from May 12-15th. Would love to meet up for a ride or two if anyone is interested! It would be lots of fun to find some fellow Disney nuts!


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneyj914 said:


> Hey guys, I'm also planning my first solo from May 12-15th. Would love to meet up for a ride or two if anyone is interested! It would be lots of fun to find some fellow Disney nuts!



Jess, please feel free to join us for all fun and fellowship.  We have some meet and greets planned and other times that we just hang out. Thursday night is a meet and greet at Atlantic Dance Hall at 9 p.m. (there is no cover charge), Friday night we have a group dinner planned.  So far it is at Boma at 5 p.m. Saturday night is a Monorail Bar Crawl (not sure what time this one is starting. . .lol). The daytime hours will be for people to get together and go on rides, swim, etc.  Whatever people feel like doing.

I am collecting Names, Cell Phone Numbers and e-mail addresses of those wishing to be a part of the phone tree.  Just PM the information to me here or email it to me if you wish to participate.


----------



## buena vista

Hey Darcy,.. don't have any problems with the group dinner thing, but we have other plans for that evening so that's why we haven't responded. With several of us staying in the BCV/Boardwalk area, I think a trip to Kimonos in the Swan for sushi/sashimi and karaoke might be in order too  (or out of order, depending on how you feel about raw fish and sake-inspired solos ). Might be just the thing as a prelude to the 9pm meet at Atlantic.


----------



## ClareH37

Kimonos sounds fun!


----------



## sand2270

Hey Darcy, I have other plans on Friday as well which was why I won't be at the Boma dinner.  I've made smaller meal plans already, so I probably won't be in for any big group meals but will be in for the other meets.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Hey Darcy,.. don't have any problems with the group dinner thing, but we have other plans for that evening so that's why we haven't responded. With several of us staying in the BCV/Boardwalk area, I think a trip to Kimonos in the Swan for sushi/sashimi and karaoke might be in order too  (or out of order, depending on how you feel about raw fish and sake-inspired solos ). Might be just the thing as a prelude to the 9pm meet at Atlantic.



i was going to hit Epcot after I arrived for some food and drinks but I would totally be up for some sake!  No raw fish for me but I looked at the menu and they have other things I would eat.


----------



## DebºoºS

I'm in the World the 9th thru the 14th. Any meets during the week?


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Hey Darcy,.. don't have any problems with the group dinner thing, but we have other plans for that evening so that's why we haven't responded. With several of us staying in the BCV/Boardwalk area, I think a trip to Kimonos in the Swan for sushi/sashimi and karaoke might be in order too  (or out of order, depending on how you feel about raw fish and sake-inspired solos ). Might be just the thing as a prelude to the 9pm meet at Atlantic.



I think you have something there Tom.  Ken and I ate at Kimonos in February and loved it.  Great atmosphere. . .I think maybe a 6:30 p.m. ressie on Thursday?  Before Atlantic Dance Hall?  Any thoughts?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DebºoºS;35938129 said:
			
		

> I'm in the World the 9th thru the 14th. Any meets during the week?



Hey there, we are planning a meet and greet at Atlantic Dance Hall on Thursday night the 13th at 9:00 p.m.  Apparently we are also trying to get a group dinner together for Sushi at Kimonos at the Swan that same evening. . .keep in touch with this board and we will keep you informed. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Hey Darcy, I have other plans on Friday as well which was why I won't be at the Boma dinner.  I've made smaller meal plans already, so I probably won't be in for any big group meals but will be in for the other meets.



I already had you tagged for not being at Boma. . .no issues there. . .but yeah, lets do Kimonos on Thursday. . .All Over that one. . .should be fun. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> I already had you tagged for not being at Boma. . .no issues there. . .but yeah, lets do Kimonos on Thursday. . .All Over that one. . .should be fun. . .



my flight doesn't get in until 6:15 so I probably wouldn't even make it over there until close to 8pm...unless some nice person I know who is moving there soon picks me up from the airport .  As long as you guys can save me a seat I should be fine to be there...just very late .


----------



## sand2270

Should we push the Atlantic Dance Hall thing out to 10pm?  I don't really care either way, don't think things get going at that place that early anyway.  But I'm good either way, I'll find you guys when I get there.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey there, we are planning a meet and greet at Atlantic Dance Hall on Thursday night the 13th at 9:00 p.m.  Apparently we are also trying to get a group dinner together for Sushi at Kimonos at the Swan that same evening. . .keep in touch with this board and we will keep you informed. . .





That place is really small and not sure they take ressies for more than 6 but not sure.  No place is perfect for masses so no worries.

Think some of us just want to be together to party and don't care where!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> That place is really small and not sure they take ressies for more than 6 but not sure.  No place is perfect for masses so no worries.
> 
> Think some of us just want to be together to party and don't care where!!



Actually, Kimonos takes ressies for up to twelve guaranteed at one table.  Just called them last night.  Although I must say, there wasn't any RUSH to get seated when I was there in February.  And we got there around 7:30. . .and were there for the start of Karaoke. . .On a Thursday night.


----------



## DebºoºS

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey there, we are planning a meet and greet at Atlantic Dance Hall on Thursday night the 13th at 9:00 p.m. Apparently we are also trying to get a group dinner together for Sushi at Kimonos at the Swan that same evening. . .keep in touch with this board and we will keep you informed. . .



Thanks! Atlantic Dance sounds like fun. I haven't been there in years.
Hopefully there will be others staying at a DTD resort. The bus to DTD runs pretty late from the BW. We could walk or boat to our hotels from DTD.


----------



## mouseaider

It looks like the new guy is going to miss out on all the fun.  We don't arrive until Monday afternoon 5/17.

I hope you all have a great time.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bumping this back up to remind people we are getting close.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Bumping this back up to remind people we are getting close.



I can't wait!

My aunt just called me...she and her family are there now...she was asking me about firework and Spectro locations...I gave her the down low .

Makes me want to be there right now!


----------



## JDUCKY

sand2270 said:


> I can't wait!
> 
> My aunt just called me...she and her family are there now...she was asking me about firework and Spectro locations...I gave her the down low .
> 
> Makes me want to be there right now!



At *these* crowd levels? Glad I had better things to do today (like clearing space in closets and drawers!  )


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> At *these* crowd levels? Glad I had better things to do today (like clearing space in closets and drawers!  )



well yeah not the best time to visit...but I would still rather be there


----------



## PirateMel

JDUCKY said:


> At *these* crowd levels? Glad I had better things to do today (like clearing space in closets and drawers!  )



Making space is a good thing


----------



## LuvLuvLuv

We'll be at Jiko at 7:15 the night of Boma -- 5pm is a bit early for us, plus we have lots of dining credits to burn.  We will be at YC 5/8-5/15.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay all. . .some things I actually need from you all. 

1.  Do you want to do Boma at 5?  or Cape May Cafe at the Beach Club at 6:30/7 ish. . .This is for Friday Night the 14th. Please respond. . .

2.  We have (as a group) decided it might be fun to do Sushi and Karaoke at Kimonos at the Swan before heading to Atlantic Dance Hall on Thursday night the 13th.  I will make ressies if there is enough interest.

3.  If you were not on last year's phone tree and want to be included on this year's phone tree or your information has changed since last year, please PM me and provide your cell number, email addy and yes or no whether you text or not.  Also, if you were on last year's list and don't want to be included on this year's list please let me know.  FYI, only those wanting to be on the list get the list. (P.S.; this is also known as the drunk dial list. . .but really it is just a way to keep all informed of group activities or whereabouts. . .)

Can't wait to see everyone and meet the newcomers. . .HUGS TO ALL. . .


----------



## JDUCKY

I just realized something.

We're hopefully moving that weekend from my apt. to a rental house.  We'll probably try and plan the move around the Sunday so that gives us Fri evening and Saturday to hang out.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay all. . .some things I actually need from you all.
> 
> 1.  Do you want to do Boma at 5?  or Cape May Cafe at the Beach Club at 6:30/7 ish. . .This is for Friday Night the 14th. Please respond. . .
> 
> 2.  We have (as a group) decided it might be fun to do Sushi and Karaoke at Kimonos at the Swan before heading to Atlantic Dance Hall on Thursday night the 13th.  I will make ressies if there is enough interest.
> 
> 3.  If you were not on last year's phone tree and want to be included on this year's phone tree or your information has changed since last year, please PM me and provide your cell number, email addy and yes or no whether you text or not.  Also, if you were on last year's list and don't want to be included on this year's list please let me know.  FYI, only those wanting to be on the list get the list. (P.S.; this is also known as the drunk dial list. . .but really it is just a way to keep all informed of group activities or whereabouts. . .)
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone and meet the newcomers. . .HUGS TO ALL. . .



Put me down for Kimonos, I have no idea if I will actually get there in time but I will try.  I really hope I can because I love me some sake!


----------



## sand2270

I was looking at some resort pictures and thinking about the monorail crawl.  My suggestion is we start this year at the Contemporary...there are two bars there we can hit, The Outer Rim and looks like there is a nice one inside the Wave.  Next stop could be the Polynesian with the last stop being GF.

GF's lounge was a bit of a bust last year, they didn't seem too happy about our group invading them...figure if we leave it for last we can skip it if necessary.  

Thoughts??


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I was looking at some resort pictures and thinking about the monorail crawl.  My suggestion is we start this year at the Contemporary...there are two bars there we can hit, The Outer Rim and looks like there is a nice one inside the Wave.  Next stop could be the Polynesian with the last stop being GF.
> 
> GF's lounge was a bit of a bust last year, they didn't seem too happy about our group invading them...figure if we leave it for last we can skip it if necessary.
> 
> Thoughts??



I think this is a great idea. I love the bar inside The Wave.  Pretty cool. Mizners was a bit overwhelmed with us. . .lol.


----------



## buena vista

Darcy, please include the 3 of us (T, R, & R's DD) in the Kimonos ressie for Thursday. Gracias!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Darcy, please include the 3 of us (T, R, & R's DD) in the Kimonos ressie for Thursday. Gracias!



I already got you guys on the list. . .Thanks. . .!


----------



## JDUCKY

nurse.darcy said:


> I think this is a great idea. I love the bar inside The Wave.  Pretty cool. Mizners was a bit overwhelmed with us. . .lol.



For anyone interested...here's a short video of what the bar in The Wave looks like:

video of The Wave bar


----------



## dismem98

Hahaha Jerry.  Jist what I needed this morning.


----------



## JDUCKY




----------



## chickalltheway

Hi guys, I will be in WDW solo hopefully from May 13th to May 19th.. on the last few days I plan to walk around the parks again and just take in the sights once more.. or go for a massage. 

I'm really scared, but very determined to go. This is my first completely solo trip, and one of my worst fears is looking like an idiot screaming by myself on one of the thrill rides.

It's my first time ever in WDW, so I hope that people would be tolerant with me because I just want to be completely Disney crazy and do everything.

When I determine the dates I'll include my phone number in the list.

Seriously looking forward to meeting people!


----------



## sand2270

chickalltheway said:


> Hi guys, I will be in WDW solo hopefully from May 13th to May 19th.. on the last few days I plan to walk around the parks again and just take in the sights once more.. or go for a massage.
> 
> I'm really scared, but very determined to go. This is my first completely solo trip, and one of my worst fears is looking like an idiot screaming by myself on one of the thrill rides.
> 
> It's my first time ever in WDW, so I hope that people would be tolerant with me because I just want to be completely Disney crazy and do everything.
> 
> When I determine the dates I'll include my phone number in the list.
> 
> Seriously looking forward to meeting people!



Welcome, glad to see you made it over.

And everyone else will look like an idiot screaming on the rides too!


----------



## ClareH37

As the 13th is my last night  I already have a meal planned but will definitely be along to Atlantic Dance, depending on what time the meal finishes I will hopefully be along to Kimonos - what time do you think you will be finishing at kimono's?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Another day closer...I really can't wait for this trip. With no job right now- I have tons of free time on my hands and I am getting stir crazy!!!


----------



## JDUCKY

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Another day closer...I really can't wait for this trip. With no job right now- I have tons of free time on my hands and I am getting stir crazy!!!



Free time??  whuzzat?  Not sure I'll have any free time until about June!


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> For anyone interested...here's a short video of what the bar in The Wave looks like:
> 
> video of The Wave bar



Jerry...dangit!!! Cut it out!!! LOL


----------



## JDUCKY

See y'all next week (hope I survive the road trip back!!)


----------



## Sha

JDUCKY said:


> See y'all next week (hope I survive the road trip back!!)



safe trip for you all! How exciting for you both for this to FINALLY come together!


----------



## LuvLuvLuv

Deena and David are in for Atlantic Dance Hall on the 13th.  That's his 30th Birthday and we're eating at Chefs de France at 8pm.... so we'll be over afterwards


----------



## BLTLDZ

LuvLuvLuv said:


> Deena and David are in for Atlantic Dance Hall on the 13th.  That's his 30th Birthday and we're eating at Chefs de France at 8pm.... so we'll be over afterwards



My 30th is the 9th.

Wish we could make the meet, but we leave on the 10th


----------



## nurse.darcy

LuvLuvLuv said:


> Deena and David are in for Atlantic Dance Hall on the 13th.  That's his 30th Birthday and we're eating at Chefs de France at 8pm.... so we'll be over afterwards



Sweet. . .we look forward to meeting up with you.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

LuvLuvLuv...
Yippee!! More new people to meet!


----------



## sand2270

Magical Express tags showed up yesterday!  6 weeks to go!


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Magical Express tags showed up yesterday!  6 weeks to go!



Excellent!


----------



## LuvLuvLuv

Mine are in my folder ready to go!!! I was crunching some numbers and I may try to upgrade to CL to surprise him.... We'll see if I can get some extra hours in  shhh don't tell


----------



## mickeyworld

What is everyone doing on Sat????  I am travelling in for a QUICK visit... in Friday nite, out Sunday afternoon.  But really looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I only know for sure about Sat night Monorail crawl. . .during the day we just meet up and have fun. . .rides, shows and attractions. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay May Meet Peeps. . .some things have changed. . .be advised. . .

Here is a quick overview of the schedule:

1.  Thursday, May 13:  Kimonos at the Swan.  I have a ressie with 2 available seats. . .this restaurant does not take reservations unless you book a group. Our ressie is for 7 p.m.  Come and join us anytime.

2.  Boma has been changed to Cape May by popular demand. . .many of you thought the Boma ressie was too early or too far away.  We are now booked for Cape May at 7 p.m.  There are 4 remaining seats. Please PM me if you wish to be included.

We are doing the Monorail Crawl on Saturday Night.  We have not decided on which bar to meet at but I think the consensus is that we will  be at The Wave at the Contemporary first. . .times will be posted later.

One thing for sure.  If you want to be included in updates for the group events, please PM me your cell and email addy as well as where you are staying. Those who send me a PM here or an email will be included on the list and those included will receive copies of the list. . .that's how it works.  Time is running short so make sure I have your info if you want to be included.  April 30th is the cut off to submit your info. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay May Meet Peeps. . .some things have changed. . .be advised. . .
> 
> Here is a quick overview of the schedule:
> 
> 1.  Thursday, May 13:  Kimonos at the Swan.  I have a ressie with 2 available seats. . .this restaurant does not take reservations unless you book a group. Our ressie is for 7 p.m.  Come and join us anytime.
> 
> 2.  Boma has been changed to Cape May by popular demand. . .many of you thought the Boma ressie was too early or too far away.  We are now booked for Cape May at 7 p.m.  There are 4 remaining seats. Please PM me if you wish to be included.
> 
> We are doing the Monorail Crawl on Saturday Night.  We have not decided on which bar to meet at but I think the consensus is that we will  be at The Wave at the Contemporary first. . .times will be posted later.
> 
> One thing for sure.  If you want to be included in updates for the group events, please PM me your cell and email addy as well as where you are staying. Those who send me a PM here or an email will be included on the list and those included will receive copies of the list. . .that's how it works.  Time is running short so make sure I have your info if you want to be included.  April 30th is the cut off to submit your info. . .



I'll update the first post tonight.

Assuming number 2 is for Friday?


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I'll update the first post tonight.
> 
> Assuming number 2 is for Friday?



Um, yeah. . .lol. . .my bad.


----------



## Lorettla

If you still have availability I'd like to join the group for sushi on Thursday night. Booked a tour for Friday morning at 9:00 so probably won't go dancing afterward.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Oh, I am sure you can stay for at least ONE dance....peer pressure already!!


----------



## dismem98

Everybody has to dance!!  Isn't that in the bi-laws...lol


----------



## sand2270

If I can avoid falling down for once this trip will be a success


----------



## dismem98

I promise not to hug you til w fall down....


----------



## DisneyDreams21

dismem98 said:


> Everybody has to dance!!  Isn't that in the bi-laws...lol



LOL Don't worry, I think there's something in the water at Disney...always makes me want to dance.


----------



## sand2270

dismem98 said:


> I promise not to hug you til w fall down....



That was freaking hysterical


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Don't worry ladies, I'll catch you if I see you stumbling!


----------



## JDUCKY

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Don't worry ladies, I'll catch you if I see you stumbling!



She said with post #666 in this thread!!




edit: oh wait...n/m.  The 666th reply...stupid board software showed 666 msgs in the thread but I guess that doesn't count the OP.

Ok...ignore me.  "Best to just move along."


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> She said with post #666 in this thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: oh wait...n/m.  The 666th reply...stupid board software showed 666 msgs in the thread but I guess that doesn't count the OP.
> 
> Ok...ignore me.  "Best to just move along."



you drunk again?


----------



## JDUCKY

I wish!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hmmmm, I think he's been tipping back a few...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Lorettla said:


> If you still have availability I'd like to join the group for sushi on Thursday night. Booked a tour for Friday morning at 9:00 so probably won't go dancing afterward.



First off I will tell you that you have a seat. . .you are in.  Secondly I will tell you that it is a WDW Solo requirement that you stay up till 2 a.m. if you don't have to be at the park till a few minutes before 9 so that means dancing is a requirement. . .ROFLMAO.  The cool think about Atlantic Dance Hall is you can just come join us there for a few minutes if you feel like it cause there is NO COVER CHARGE. . .I love this place. . .


----------



## sand2270

I updated the first post with the updated locations and times.

For Saturday I set a time of 8:30-9pm for the Monorail crawl.  If anyone is strongly opposed...well no Monorail crawl for you!!  Just kidding...if the time is really bad for most we can change it.

I kind of lost track of the who's going list.  If you aren't on the list and want to officially be on the list on the first post please shoot me a PM.  Easier to keep track of that way. 

On another note, I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait!!  Seems like I need these breaks so much more lately!


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Don't worry ladies, I'll catch you if I see you stumbling!



Not sure you could stop Patty leaping at me and taking me down.  It all happened so fast!


----------



## Lorettla

Thanks for assuring me a seat at the Sushi table! Ya know, in all my visits to WDW I've never been to the Atlantic Dance Club so maybe it's time to go.  Of course I'm not too coordinated when it comes to dancing but it sounds like I might fit in very well with this group!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Lorettla said:


> Thanks for assuring me a seat at the Sushi table! Ya know, in all my visits to WDW I've never been to the Atlantic Dance Club so maybe it's time to go.  Of course I'm not too coordinated when it comes to dancing but it sounds like I might fit in very well with this group!



Coordination is NOT required at all.  The ability to fall down is.  You also need to be able to laugh at yourself. . .we manage it all the time. . .lol


----------



## JDUCKY

nurse.darcy said:


> Coordination is NOT required at all.  The ability to fall down is.  You also need to be able to laugh at yourself. . .we manage it all the time. . .lol



at some more than others....


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Coordination is NOT required at all.  The ability to fall down is.  You also need to be able to laugh at yourself. . .we manage it all the time. . .lol



Or you can just do what Patty did and make people dance to get by her at the bar.

Again...freaking hysterical!!


----------



## sand2270

I know it's not for this trip, but booked my Oct trip ADR's this morning.  Had to get up at 3am for the online ones and than 4am for the ones I could only do over the phone.  Ugh, wish there was a better way.  However, got everything booked!


----------



## dismem98

Good for you Amy.

Everyone has to dance!!  That is now my motto and love to make them do a wiggle.  More fun to come!!

Hope all will come and dance with us!!

Patty


----------



## chickalltheway

Hey guys, I'm unable to PM or email as my post count right now isn't enough (hope it will be soon), but I'm interested in joining all of you for Thursday May 13 and Friday May 14th. Any chance that there is still a slot? I finally got the guts to book a solo from 13th to 19th of May, incredibly excited, can't wait for my semester to end to goooo...


----------



## nurse.darcy

chickalltheway said:


> Hey guys, I'm unable to PM or email as my post count right now isn't enough (hope it will be soon), but I'm interested in joining all of you for Thursday May 13 and Friday May 14th. Any chance that there is still a slot? I finally got the guts to book a solo from 13th to 19th of May, incredibly excited, can't wait for my semester to end to goooo...



You are on the list my friend. . .yay. . .


----------



## chickalltheway

nurse.darcy said:


> You are on the list my friend. . .yay. . .



Thank you very much! And with this post I'm finally able to PM. Will be more active in the threads now that I'm going.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Patty-
Tom will certainly be dancing his little buns off...
And when I say little, you better believe it- He has been working out and eating healthy and he is quite the stud muffin these days (if I must say so myself)


----------



## ClareH37

Probably a stupid question but is there a dresscode for Atlantic Dance?


----------



## karice2

I thought that I would be gone by the time this meetup happened but decided to extend my trip. I would like to attend the Atlantic dance meet up if there is still space. I am staying off resort but will have my car with me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

No seats needed at Atlantic Dance Hall.  Its open so all are welcome.  If you are wanting to come to dinner at Kimono's at the Swan before the ADH meet up, then I need that information to make sure you get a seat.  Oh and no, there is no dress code for Atlantic Dance Hall. . .


----------



## dismem98

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Patty-
> Tom will certainly be dancing his little buns off...
> And when I say little, you better believe it- He has been working out and eating healthy and he is quite the stud muffin these days (if I must say so myself)




Ooohh lala...can't wait to see that.  And I do mean the dancing~~~

Studmuffin sghiting will also be nice...


----------



## buena vista

My transformation is being way overbilled, but I'm pleased with the progress and happy that RA is too . 

and I will be dancing - after sake and karaoke at Kimonos there's little chance I could do much more to humiliate myself further.


----------



## Starshine

Hi everyone!  

DH and I may stop over to Atlantic Dance on the 13th.  That's our last night so we have a standing date at the Rose & Crown and will have to miss the sushi.  But since we're staying at BWV methinks Atlantic Dance and all you DISers would be a fine ending to the night!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> My transformation is being way overbilled, but I'm pleased with the progress and happy that RA is too .
> 
> and I will be dancing - after sake and karaoke at Kimonos there's little chance I could do much more to humiliate myself further.



Uh I don't know. . .I am pretty good at humiliating myself and laughing about it afterward.  It would be nice if the spotlight was off me for a change. . .ROFLMAO. . .However, after sushi and sake. . .and a little bit of Karaoke, we might need something BIG to get the spotlight off.  HaHa. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Starshine said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> DH and I may stop over to Atlantic Dance on the 13th.  That's our last night so we have a standing date at the Rose & Crown and will have to miss the sushi.  But since we're staying at BWV methinks Atlantic Dance and all you DISers would be a fine ending to the night!



Please feel free to join us.  We love meeting new peeps. . .

Just to reiterate so everyone knows.  Atlantic Dance Hall meet is approximately 9 p.m.  However, please do not get discouraged if the meet does not really get going till around 10ish. Atlantic Dance Hall is a big place and is a typical dance hall.  No ressies needed and no cover charge make it a great place to hang.  We do like hanging near the bar so as we get closer I will let you know who to look for at the meet.  Its a fun time and no need to be a "drinker" to enjoy meeting.  Just bring your fun personality and leave your baggage at the door.  

This is a fun group and we love meeting new peeps. . .We all met basically doing the same thing.  Just showing up at a dismeet. No matter how you feel about meeting strangers or whether or not you are worried about that, everyone gets nervous meeting new people.  Just decide that this is the time that you will meet up with new people and accept the fact that it can be "scary" or "intimidating".  Remember a few things, you are in a BIG place.  You can leave this group and forget they exist if it doesn't meet your expectations.  I can tell you that I met this group about 2 years ago and have never regretted that.  In fact, I have developed some many lasting relationships here.  Please do not be afraid and enjoy the meet.  That is all folks.


----------



## sand2270

one month to go!


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> My transformation is being way overbilled, but I'm pleased with the progress and happy that RA is too .




Hi Tom, maybe you want to go for a morning run.....   There will be plenty of time to make a rope drop!

One month and two days for me, Amy!  

Do you think they have any Phish at karaoke?

Just made airline and ME ressies for October.


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> Hi Tom, maybe you want to go for a morning run.....   There will be plenty of time to make a rope drop!



Hey Augie,

Definitely will be doing loops around Crescent Lake and the Canal! I'm planning on running every other morning starting on Thursday. We'll see how long my motivation lasts, but that's the plan. I found a good resource for run/walk routes on the web - http://disneyrunning.com/wdwtrails.html


----------



## twe1vestone2

I need this now...lol


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Hey Augie,
> 
> Definitely will be doing loops around Crescent Lake and the Canal! I'm planning on running every other morning starting on Thursday. We'll see how long my motivation lasts, but that's the plan. I found a good resource for run/walk routes on the web - http://disneyrunning.com/wdwtrails.html



you gonna be making Starbuck's runs again??


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> you gonna be making Starbuck's runs again??



Unfortunately no wheels this time .. but, I will be making Starbucks Columbian roast every day.


----------



## JDUCKY

buena vista said:


> Unfortunately no wheels this time .. but, I will be making Starbucks Columbian roast every day.



A certain couple of individuals might be persuaded to offer transportation assistance and/or coffee pickup/delivery service.


For a small fee, of course. 


j/k!


----------



## karice2

Seeing alll these posts about dancing has the ABBA song Dancing Queen running through my head. 

Then I read about the Karaoke and combined the two in my mind. 


Yooouuuu can dance, yoooou can sigh (drunk don't know the words part), having the blah blah blah, Ooooo, See that girl, watch that scene, I am the dancing queen. 

Oh yeah. Sounds like fun


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> Unfortunately no wheels this time .. but, I will be making Starbucks Columbian roast every day.



Or 'running' to BW bakery.......


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> A certain couple of individuals might be persuaded to offer transportation assistance and/or coffee pickup/delivery service.
> 
> 
> For a small fee, of course.
> 
> 
> j/k!



oh that's right my roomies are locals now.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, we will have a Keurig with us when we get there. . .ya want good coffee, we will have some awesome k-cups with us. . .our room also will have a boardwalk view. . .lol.


----------



## buena vista

4 weeks from today... just sayin'


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I am doing the happy dance to ABBA (I am a huge fan, Karice!!!)

Tom will certainly have starbucks ready to brew in the mornings...he brews about a half a bag with one pot!!! Talk about high octaine!

Jerry- I may take you up on a Starbucks run for some "normal" brew...

Augie- Tom will be running in the mornings, I plan on trying to run...however I have only been running a few weeks now so I call it my run/walk session. If anyone else is staying at the BWV and wants to join me, please do. I will be travelling at a much slower pace than Tom and Augie!

HEY- I know a few months ago some people were talking about bringing their teens. Anyone still doing that? Jerry? Angela? ChelseaRose is getting excited, but wanted to know who was going that was about her age...


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Unfortunately no wheels this time .. but, I will be making Starbucks Columbian roast every day.



Columbian?  You should be brewing Sulawesi. . .My fave. . .

Anyway, We will have Emerils Big Easy Extra Bold Roast at our Villa Boardwalk view. . .feel free to stop by for a cuppa or two. . .This is a rich dark sweet roasted coffee that even those that like light roast coffee will enjoy cause of its smooth sweet taste. . .We will also have Dunkin Donuts Beans on hand to grind and brew if you prefer. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Columbian?  You should be brewing Sulawesi. . .My fave. . .
> 
> Anyway, We will have Emerils Big Easy Extra Bold Roast at our Villa Boardwalk view. . .feel free to stop by for a cuppa or two. . .This is a rich dark sweet roasted coffee that even those that like light roast coffee will enjoy cause of its smooth sweet taste. . .We will also have Dunkin Donuts Beans on hand to grind and brew if you prefer. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Do you deliver...to POP?


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Do you deliver...to POP?



Only if you are planning on hanging at the pool with me. . .then I will deliver. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## karice2

I have some Kona that I brought back from my trip to Hawaii. I think I even have some Jamaican Blue Mountain. My friend just came back from there. I will be at the POFQ. I got a pin email so I extended my trip til June 16th. So my first week, I will be staying at parent's timeshare. Then I will be checking into the POFQ for my first time staying on a WDW resort.


----------



## Sha

FYI- Rock 'N' Roller Coaster (Hollywood Studios) closed 5/15/10-5/20/10 for refurbishment.


----------



## buena vista

Kona and Jamaican Blue Mt are top quality and a rare treat, but I do like the taste of Columbian beans. There's a roaster in the North End in Boston that has a great selection, but it's a little out of my way, and SB Columbian was on sale locally for something absurd.. like $5.99/lb. So I got two 

Anyway, with the diet going away for a week we'll also be having tangerine-orange mimosas, so anyone who may not be up for an early morning run/swim but would like a little liquid sunshine, you're more than welcome to join us.. as long as it isn't too early .

Can't wait to be there with all of you.


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> FYI- Rock 'N' Roller Coaster (Hollywood Studios) closed 5/15/10-5/20/10 for refurbishment.



 Thanks for the update Sha! Will have to amend my spreadsheet accordingly  ...RNR is one of my faves!! (grrrr!)


----------



## ahoff

Sha said:


> FYI- Rock 'N' Roller Coaster (Hollywood Studios) closed 5/15/10-5/20/10 for refurbishment.



I guess that makes planning for Friday a bit easier.....


----------



## feistygalkmc

I'm getting very very excited now!!! Can't wait to see everyone and have a great time. White party bench here we come! Lol


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Thanks for the update Sha! Will have to amend my spreadsheet accordingly  ...RNR is one of my faves!! (grrrr!)



One of mine too!



ahoff said:


> I guess that makes planning for Friday a bit easier.....



or Thursday... depending when one arrives.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hi everyone, 

Just wanted to post that I got an email that stated there is a new BABY GORILLA in AK at the Pagnini (sp) Trail!!!! My new mission for May, is to find this little cutie!!! (I received a pic in my email)

I went to Michael's Craft Store yesterday and picked up two plain buttons for ChelseaRose. I plan on making two unique ones for her to wear: 1) It's my 18th birthday, 2) I missed my senior prom to come to Disney!!!
I am hoping #2 will get a few cast members to dance with her or twirl her around while waiting in line. (of course I am not telling her that because she would be embarrassed, but she was devastated when she got the news that Senior Prom was while she was away! Cried... It made me so sad, so I thought this might cheer her up! Of course I'll have the camera ready to take pics of CM's dancing with her and I will make her a "prom" album when we get home.


----------



## ClareH37

Well, with this volcanic eruption in Iceland shutting down all flights into/out the UK due to the huge ash cloud, experts are now saying this eruption could go on for weeks so who knows whether I'll even get to Disney


----------



## Sha

ClareH37 said:


> Well, with this volcanic eruption in Iceland shutting down all flights into/out the UK due to the huge ash cloud, experts are now saying this eruption could go on for weeks so who knows whether I'll even get to Disney



Lets think positive Clare! After all you have Le Cellier to look forward to amongst everything else!


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to post that I got an email that stated there is a new BABY GORILLA in AK at the Pagnini (sp) Trail!!!! My new mission for May, is to find this little cutie!!! (I received a pic in my email)
> 
> I went to Michael's Craft Store yesterday and picked up two plain buttons for ChelseaRose. I plan on making two unique ones for her to wear: 1) It's my 18th birthday, 2) I missed my senior prom to come to Disney!!!
> I am hoping #2 will get a few cast members to dance with her or twirl her around while waiting in line. (of course I am not telling her that because she would be embarrassed, but she was devastated when she got the news that Senior Prom was while she was away! Cried... It made me so sad, so I thought this might cheer her up! Of course I'll have the camera ready to take pics of CM's dancing with her and I will make her a "prom" album when we get home.



Ya know...my friends and I held an 80's prom a few years back.  It was so much fun.

We could plan a little prom night at Atlantic dance hall one night...get her a corsage, take the dorky posed pictures, etc.  Just a thought .


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Amt, 
We have a place here that has an 80's prom once a month, ChelseaRose has gone to a few and they are a ton of fun!!!

I love the idea of a prom night, but I don't think she will be able to get into Atlantic Dance Hall.


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Amt,
> We have a place here that has an 80's prom once a month, ChelseaRose has gone to a few and they are a ton of fun!!!
> 
> I love the idea of a prom night, but I don't think she will be able to get into Atlantic Dance Hall.



oh thats right...forgot about her age.


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Amt,
> We have a place here that has an 80's prom once a month, ChelseaRose has gone to a few and they are a ton of fun!!!
> 
> I love the idea of a prom night, but I don't think she will be able to get into Atlantic Dance Hall.



Atlantic Dance is if under the age of 17 must be accompanied by an adult.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> FYI- Rock 'N' Roller Coaster (Hollywood Studios) closed 5/15/10-5/20/10 for refurbishment.



OMG, Tom, we have to get the minimum 4 rides in on either the 13th or the  14th, its necessary.  I feel a rope drop at DHS coming on. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Atlantic Dance is if under the age of 17 must be accompanied by an adult.



I think we might need to call.  I just looked it up on the website and it says you must be 21 or older to enter.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> I think we might need to call.  I just looked it up on the website and it says you must be 21 or older to enter.



Which site did you look at Darcy?? I looked at one to make sure but maybe it wasnt updated. I am at the Boardwalk this weekend, I can just go over and ask if you would like.


----------



## chickalltheway

Hi guys, hope no one minds, but can someone explain the Atlantic Dance Hall to me? I have absolutely no dance moves save for the clubbing ones which technically isn't dancing at all.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Which site did you look at Darcy?? I looked at one to make sure but maybe it wasnt updated. I am at the Boardwalk this weekend, I can just go over and ask if you would like.



That would be great.  I just looked at the WDW website ADL info page.  It stated for guests over 21.

Atlantic Dance Hall


----------



## nurse.darcy

chickalltheway said:


> Hi guys, hope no one minds, but can someone explain the Atlantic Dance Hall to me? I have absolutely no dance moves save for the clubbing ones which technically isn't dancing at all.



Its a big building with a Video DJ that plays a variety of dance music.  There are tables and chairs, a bar and barstools, a balcony area and some outdoor tables and chairs.  Seriously, no need to know how to dance.  Most of the time we just sit and chat with each other, either indoors or out and enjoy getting to know each other in a non-pressure environment.  And when we do dance, its usually silly and as a group. . .its just for fun.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> That would be great.  I just looked at the WDW website ADL info page.  It stated for guests over 21.
> 
> Atlantic Dance Hall



Not the site I looked at. Will check and let you all know.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Thank you Sha for checking on that in person.

Darcy, I looked at the same place as you, that is why I didn't think CR could attend.


----------



## ClareH37

Sha said:


> Lets think positive Clare! After all you have Le Cellier to look forward to amongst everything else!



Trying Sha but the british press are having us believe we're not going to be flying for months, I so need my holiday.


----------



## diznut66

I didn't realize there was so much information on this board about solo trips to Disney.  I live in St Petersburg FL and would be interested in any of the activities that you have and would like to be added to your email list.  Thanks


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> That would be great.  I just looked at the WDW website ADL info page.  It stated for guests over 21.
> 
> Atlantic Dance Hall



Its 21 and up. The change hasn't been that long per the CM at the door.... few months or so she said as she and friends who were a mixed age group had gone there.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Thanks for checking that out, Sha!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am getting sooooo excited now.  We are getting close.  Remember, there are still some seats available for the Friday Night dinner at Cape May at 7 p.m. and the Thursday night dinner at Kimonos, also at 7 p.m.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> I am getting sooooo excited now.  We are getting close.  Remember, there are still some seats available for the Friday Night dinner at Cape May at 7 p.m. and the Thursday night dinner at Kimonos, also at 7 p.m.



Me too I can't wait.  I so hope I make it over to Kimono's on time.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Okay, feels like I haven't been here in forever!!! Can't wait for all of you to get here. This trip will be quite a bit different for me this year, being that I have kids here now that I can't get away from!! LOL. But I'm sure I'll manage to get some time with all of you at some point!! Not long now!!! 

Andrea


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Thank you Sha for checking on that in person.
> 
> Darcy, I looked at the same place as you, that is why I didn't think CR could attend.



Maybe if you bribe them and tell them she is the Designated Driver 

Proms are highly overated - Disney is WAY better tell her.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay, feels like I haven't been here in forever!!! Can't wait for all of you to get here. This trip will be quite a bit different for me this year, being that I have kids here now that I can't get away from!! LOL. But I'm sure I'll manage to get some time with all of you at some point!! Not long now!!!
> 
> Andrea



you better!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey Andrea...
You better come spend some time with your wifey!!! I miss you!!


----------



## JDUCKY

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hey Andrea...
> You better come spend some time with your wifey!!! I miss you!!



Guess I'm pulling some babysitting duty!


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> Guess I'm pulling some babysitting duty!



She and I have a date at Animal Kingdom...I better not get stood up!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Unfortunately I will not be attending this May meet   I have way too many extra expenses to be able to get there....car accident, dd prom, etc..... but I will be there the first week of May for a trip with the family so not all is lost.  I will find a way to meet everyone one day!


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Unfortunately I will not be attending this May meet   I have way too many extra expenses to be able to get there....car accident, dd prom, etc..... but I will be there the first week of May for a trip with the family so not all is lost.  I will find a way to meet everyone one day!



 sorry to hear that Danielle.  Hope to see you soon though. First week of May? or June??


----------



## MATTERHORN

Dizmom0923 said:


> Unfortunately I will not be attending this May meet   I have way too many extra expenses to be able to get there....car accident, dd prom, etc..... but I will be there the first week of May for a trip with the family so not all is lost.  I will find a way to meet everyone one day!



That's a bummer, but can't be too sad!! Atleast there is still a trip!!! And soon!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hey Andrea...
> You better come spend some time with your wifey!!! I miss you!!



  Miss you too! I would never miss our first anniversary!!



JDUCKY said:


> Guess I'm pulling some babysitting duty!



 Have I told you lately that I love you???



sand2270 said:


> She and I have a date at Animal Kingdom...I better not get stood up!



Ames, no way! We're set, if I have to give them to strangers for a day, I'll be there!  

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

Dizmom0923 said:


> Unfortunately I will not be attending this May meet   I have way too many extra expenses to be able to get there....car accident, dd prom, etc..... but I will be there the first week of May for a trip with the family so not all is lost.  I will find a way to meet everyone one day!



Wicked bummer as we say around here.. but there'll be other meets. Family comes first.


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> Miss you too! I would never miss our first anniversary!!
> 
> Have I told you lately that I love you???
> 
> Ames, no way! We're set, if I have to give them to strangers for a day, I'll be there!
> 
> Andrea



Can't wait for the reunion!! It may be a bit awkward though in that I'll be spending most of my time with your lovely betrothed.. but then, we are a chummy bunch


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Can't wait for the reunion!! It may be a bit awkward though in that I'll be spending most of my time with your lovely betrothed.. but then, we are a chummy bunch



If it was anyone but you......I guess I'll let it slide!

Andrea


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> She and I have a date at Animal Kingdom...I better not get stood up!




Hmmm, time for the annual blue bus picture......


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Hmmm, time for the annual blue bus picture......



We are going over Saturday morning to do Expedition Everest (DD won't go on again, so I won't get to ride in October) and see Finding Nemo (again...my little munchkin isn't interested).  If anyone wants to join us feel free.

I'm not in any of the blue bus pictures


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> We are going over Saturday morning to do Expedition Everest (I won't get to ride in October) and see Finding Nemo (again...my little munchkin isn't interested).  If anyone wants to join us feel free.
> 
> I'm not in any of the blue bus pictures



This time you will be!!! You stayed at the hotel last time, but even if it's just you and I in the pic, we'll get one!!

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> This time you will be!!! You stayed at the hotel last time, but even if it's just you and I in the pic, we'll get one!!
> 
> Andrea



As will we! We plan on going to Studios on Thursday, MK Friday, AK Saturday and Epcot Sunday. That could change depending on what's going on, but that's the plan for now. Less than 3 weeks to go.. can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Can't wait for the reunion!! It may be a bit awkward though in that I'll be spending most of my time with your lovely betrothed.. but then, we are a chummy bunch



Yes, we are a chummy bunch aren't we. . .oh and Tom, I think the "married couple" will get over it as they have other interests. . .ROFLMAO. . .

AK on Saturday is my first choice so I am all over that one.  Can't plan the rest of my DAYS. . .as it makes my head hurt.  Dinner, however, is planned to the nines.  Can't wait to see you all.

PS. Oh and isnt Studios a MUST for Thursday as RnR will be shutting down for maintenance? Just checking


----------



## feistygalkmc

nurse.darcy said:


> Can't plan the rest of my DAYS. . .as it makes my head hurt.



lmao Darcy!    You know I don't have a CLUE what day I'm doing what, I'm just kind of...going with the flow. Whatever I feel like that day, well, that's what I'm doing 

I think I will start packing today though its less than 3 weeks away (barely). I dug out my refillable mug & my poncho last night. I also found my missing croc Mickey head flip flops yay!  I'm making my shopping list tonight, because you know, what day I go to what park & where I eat and everything to pack just isn't that important but I have 'stuff' I keep meaning to pick up and then never do. lol


----------



## ttester9612

I'm So   that I'll me missing the reunion. I can't even read the threads, it's so depressing. In the past 6 years I've been going in May. The month of May just won't be the same.  Work sucks...

Have a  or two for me.


----------



## dismem98

ttester9612 said:


> I'm So   that I'll me missing the reunion. I can't even read the threads, it's so depressing. In the past 6 years I've been going in May. The month of May just won't be the same.  Work sucks...
> 
> Have a  or two for me.




No circle will be complete without you!!  So sorry work has taken you away from us but there will be other times like Oct??   

We will all have a few drinks in your honor maybe every day!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

ttester9612 said:


> I'm So   that I'll me missing the reunion. I can't even read the threads, it's so depressing. In the past 6 years I've been going in May. The month of May just won't be the same.  Work sucks...
> 
> Have a  or two for me.



Aww, sorry to hear that!! Work bites. It's hard when it's an annual thing you look forward to and then it's taken away!! 

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> I'm So   that I'll me missing the reunion. I can't even read the threads, it's so depressing. In the past 6 years I've been going in May. The month of May just won't be the same.  Work sucks...
> 
> Have a  or two for me.



I'm sorry you won't be at this one T, but we'll look forward to the next time.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, we are a chummy bunch aren't we. . .oh and Tom, I think the "married couple" will get over it as they have other interests. . .ROFLMAO. . .
> 
> AK on Saturday is my first choice so I am all over that one.  Can't plan the rest of my DAYS. . .as it makes my head hurt.  Dinner, however, is planned to the nines.  Can't wait to see you all.
> 
> PS. Oh and isnt Studios a MUST for Thursday as RnR will be shutting down for maintenance? Just checking



I think RnR is closed on Saturday so we could go there on Friday as well.. but Mk has EMH on Thursday and I usually like to avoid that, so was thinking Studios Thursday then MK Friday.

My head hurts when I DON'T plan ahead


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> *No circle will be complete without you!! * So sorry work has taken you away from us but there will be other times like Oct??
> 
> We will all have a few drinks in your honor maybe every day!!



ROFLMAO. . .Patty, this statement cracked me up. . .so true.

Teresa, My very first DISbuddy.  I will miss you terribly.  Hopefully we can get together for a local meet or you and I can just take a day and do lunch and shopping whenever you are free.  Ya know, a girls day.


----------



## chickalltheway

Would you believe that I actually purchased the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World 2010?

Indicates how absolutely obsessed I am I think.

Oh and pins! I must trade pins!

Anyway, it's really nice to see how you guys interact in the forums. Am I the only newcomer to the group by the way?


----------



## ClareH37

ttester9612 said:


> I'm So   that I'll me missing the reunion. I can't even read the threads, it's so depressing. In the past 6 years I've been going in May. The month of May just won't be the same.  Work sucks...
> 
> Have a  or two for me.



I'm so sorry Teresa, it would have been great to see you again  

I'm still not 100% confident I'm going to get there either, this icelandic volcano 'problem' could spring up again at any time so until I'm on that plane and on my way I'm not taking anything for granted.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I think RnR is closed on Saturday so we could go there on Friday as well.. but Mk has EMH on Thursday and I usually like to avoid that, so was thinking Studios Thursday then MK Friday.
> 
> My head hurts when I DON'T plan ahead



Tom, my dear loving friend. . .please do not cause yourself pain by not planning. . .I need you in my life as you are.  It works.  This year though, Instead of breakfast at the counter service, or drive by coffee. . .I expect to see you at the gym. . .


----------



## diznut66

Nope I'm new too 



chickalltheway said:


> Would you believe that I actually purchased the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World 2010?
> 
> Indicates how absolutely obsessed I am I think.
> 
> Oh and pins! I must trade pins!
> 
> Anyway, it's really nice to see how you guys interact in the forums. Am I the only newcomer to the group by the way?


----------



## karice2

chickalltheway said:


> Would you believe that I actually purchased the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World 2010?
> 
> Indicates how absolutely obsessed I am I think.
> 
> Oh and pins! I must trade pins!
> 
> Anyway, it's really nice to see how you guys interact in the forums. Am I the only newcomer to the group by the way?




I am a bit of a newbie to the group too. I have never met any of the group in person. I will be in Orlando for about 11 days. look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Just remember newbies, we were all newbies once.  I was new in May 2008 when I invited myself to the May Meet.  I had an absolute ball and met some lifelong friends along the way. Meets then snowballed.  That year I took my son in August and some of my new friends joined me there, went again in September and met another Disser and it continued to snowball from there.


----------



## ClareH37

Thanks Darcy, looking forward to finally meeting everyone


----------



## chickalltheway

karice2 said:


> I am a bit of a newbie to the group too. I have never met any of the group in person. I will be in Orlando for about 11 days. look forward to meeting everyone.



Excellent, looking forward to meeting you too! Am so super excited, wish these two weeks of semester could go by faster, just need to get all my assignments over and done with.

Thanks for the stories Darcy, and for the planning!


----------



## ttester9612

ClareH37 said:


> I'm so sorry Teresa, it would have been great to see you again
> 
> I'm still not 100% confident I'm going to get there either, this icelandic volcano 'problem' could spring up again at any time so until I'm on that plane and on my way I'm not taking anything for granted.



I pray Clare that you will still be able to make it.  

I'm also praying the volcano will be quiet by the time I leave in August for Europe.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Tom, my dear loving friend. . .please do not cause yourself pain by not planning. . .I need you in my life as you are.  It works.  This year though, Instead of breakfast at the counter service, or drive by coffee. . .I expect to see you at the gym. . .



Thank you Darcy!  I probably will be at the gym in the mornings if it's warm and humid out, but if the weather's mild I hope to be out jogging on the paths. Either way, I expect you to help keep me motivated to work off those drinks and desserts!!

And yes, all of us were new to the boards and to one another at some point.. so to those of you who may be feeling intimidated or uncomfortable not knowing anyone, please just jump right in and be yourself and make new friends.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Last call folks. . .I put together the phone list for the May Meet this weekend.  I will accept additions or subtractions to the list until Friday.  

To reiterate. . .

I need your cell number and an email address. If you prefer not to text please include that.

Clare, I understand you are coming from out of country.  Make a yahoo UK email addy to use.  I will send you my cell personally so you can call and see what we are doing.


----------



## Lorettla

Darcy, I believe you have my information already. I was on vacation last week and playing catch up this week so I haven't been following what elase is going on and who is coming.   But I will be there on May 13th and if anyone needs a ride from the airport to WDW, I am renting a car and get in around 2:00.  I am looking foward to meeting some of you at the sushi dinner and maybe others at the Dance Club.  I'm relieved to know we hang together as a group and aren't expected to actually dance!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Lorettla said:


> Darcy, I believe you have my information already. I was on vacation last week and playing catch up this week so I haven't been following what elase is going on and who is coming.   But I will be there on May 13th and if anyone needs a ride from the airport to WDW, I am renting a car and get in around 2:00.  I am looking foward to meeting some of you at the sushi dinner and maybe others at the Dance Club.  I'm relieved to know we hang together as a group and aren't expected to actually dance!



Yes, I do have your info. . .sweet. . .


----------



## dismem98

Ohhhh...everybody dances!!  You don't have to be good...

I'm not and don't care......

Plus it's just fun.


----------



## PirateMel

Too Quiet on here - where is everyone?
Packing   I hope


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Too Quiet on here - where is everyone?
> Packing   I hope



I'm here!  Two weeks to go.  Just bought my Halloween party tickets...so excited about October too!


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> I'm here!  Two weeks to go.  Just bought my Halloween party tickets...so excited about October too!



Awesome - when are you there in Oct?

Need to pick our MNSSHP dates soon too!


----------



## buena vista

12 days for us.. can't wait!! I was finalizing our food order (gardengrocer.com) last night!!  ADR's are made, ME tickets arrived, and all that's really left is for the clock to tick away...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Today I got an email from Disney reminding me that my AP renewal is due in 15 days. . .got me really excited cause I realized that I get there in 14. . .WOO HOO. . .


----------



## ClareH37

ttester9612 said:


> I pray Clare that you will still be able to make it.
> 
> I'm also praying the volcano will be quiet by the time I leave in August for Europe.



Thanks Teresa, I really hope it'll be OK for you too.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Starting to dance now...11 more days!


----------



## ClareH37

This time next week,  assuming my flight is on time, I should now be sitting on the Magical Express


----------



## nurse.darcy

ClareH37 said:


> This time next week,  assuming my flight is on time, I should now be sitting on the Magical Express



I expect to be seeing you soon. . .PM being sent. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello Everyone.  The time is nearly here for the meet.  I wanted to let you know that I am emailing/PMing the phone tree to those who have asked to be placed on the list or those that were on last year and still want to be on this year.  Here is a list of names I have for the list. . .  If your name is not here and you want to be on the list, please PM me your info so that I can get you added.  I want to make sure the list is finalized by Wednesday.

Darcy	  Nurse.darcy
Ken	  Watank
Jerry	  Jducky
Andrea	  Matterhorn
Augie	  Ahoff
Bart	  NH Bubba
Krista	  Fiestygalkmc
Patty	  Dismem98
Robin	  DisneyDreams21
Roseanne  Moremickeyforme
Tom	  Buena Vista
Jess	  Disneyj914
Cherlyn	  Chickalltheway
Kim	  Karice2
Sha	  Sha
Claudia	  PrincessMama605
?	  LuvLuvLuv
Danielle	
Loretta	  Lorettla
Charlene   disneyfanx3

Clare, I have your information sweetie. . .not sure if you wanted me to post your info on the list for all since it is an overseas number and I know you Brits pay a TON for cell service.


----------



## feistygalkmc

Packing is nearly complete here! Only 10 days left-to get technical it is 9 days 14 hours and 54 minutes for me lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

May peeps, please check this thread a few posts earlier to check and see if you were included in the Phone Tree. . .If you want to be and were not, just let me know. . .thanks.


----------



## PirateMel

Here they are - Single Digit Banana's dancing 



​


----------



## ahoff

feistygalkmc said:


> Packing is nearly complete here! Only 10 days left



9 days for me and I have not packed yet.  Still plenty of time


----------



## buena vista

As much as I'm a "planner", I really procrastinate when it comes to packing for a trip. I do make a list of what needs to be packed, but I don't actually pack until a day or two before. 

Single digit countdown!!...


----------



## PirateMel

Poor Cait

We are going to give her hives


----------



## nurse.darcy

omg, I cant believe it. I haven't been able to pack or match outfits or anything. . .dang.


----------



## buena vista

Placed the gardengrocer order for delivery on 5/12.. less than a week until we arrive!


----------



## JDUCKY

nurse.darcy said:


> omg, I cant believe it. I haven't been able to pack or match outfits or anything. . .dang.



What??  Ken's not helping you coordinate outfits and flip flops??


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> omg, I cant believe it. I haven't been able to pack or match outfits or anything. . .dang.



Sheesh, I'm bringing most of the same things I wore last year...of course you were all too drunk to remember what I was wearing so it will be like a whole new wardrobe YAY!


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Sheesh, I'm bringing most of the same things I wore last year...of course you were all too drunk to remember what I was wearing so it will be like a whole new wardrobe YAY!



And this time your arrival is timed to miss the poolside hello hugs, so you can save yourself a wardrobe change on Day 1


----------



## Pyxie521

I'll be at CBR May 18-22.  Darn it I'll just miss it!


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> And this time your arrival is timed to miss the poolside hello hugs, so you can save yourself a wardrobe change on Day 1



LOL I loved that!


----------



## mickeyworld

Hi Everyone... I have been out of touch for a while so I know nothing except I plan to get there Friday late afternoon, leave Sunday afternoon, and stay at the Boardwalk.  I asked to be included with several things but at this point, could someone give me a general rundown and if you have my name on a meal list, LET ME KNOW~~~~  Thanks!
I look forward to meeting all of you!
Judy


----------



## nurse.darcy

JDUCKY said:


> What??  Ken's not helping you coordinate outfits and flip flops??



NOOOOOOO, I need Andrea for that. . .but you have her with you!!!!!  How am I supposed to get her input?


----------



## nurse.darcy

mickeyworld said:


> Hi Everyone... I have been out of touch for a while so I know nothing except I plan to get there Friday late afternoon, leave Sunday afternoon, and stay at the Boardwalk.  I asked to be included with several things but at this point, could someone give me a general rundown and if you have my name on a meal list, LET ME KNOW~~~~  Thanks!
> I look forward to meeting all of you!
> Judy



I have you on the list for Cape May Cafe Friday night at 7 p.m.  You can always join the Monorail crawl Saturday night.  Not sure what time that is starting. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> I have you on the list for Cape May Cafe Friday night at 7 p.m.  You can always join the Monorail crawl Saturday night.  Not sure what time that is starting. . .lol.



Agenda and times I know of are on the first post.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Is it time to go yet? Only 6 more sleeps. . .Yay


----------



## buena vista

5 more sleeps.. I got my haircut this morning on the way to work - logging a lot of foot mileage in preparation for all the walking we do at WDW and taking care of errands in the process. Still so much to do in the interim and so little time!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> 5 more sleeps.. I got my haircut this morning on the way to work - logging a lot of foot mileage in preparation for all the walking we do at WDW and taking care of errands in the process. Still so much to do in the interim and so little time!



What a coincidence, I got my hair cut today too (and colored, and highlighted).  I am a totally different girl for this trip. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> What a coincidence, I got my hair cut today too (and colored, and highlighted).  I am a totally different girl for this trip. . .lol.



sounds like we all got makeovers lol


----------



## chickalltheway

sand2270 said:


> sounds like we all got makeovers lol



Just finished up my semester, finally. Excitement is starting to build up! I still can't get a reservation for Ohana though, so any of you who have been there, will it be worth it to keep calling or risk a walk-in?

Speaking of makeovers I'm thinking that I would like to get a pedicure and paint black mickeys on my nails just for the fun of it.


----------



## mickeyworld

What is anyone doing on SAturday?  I don't mind working on last minute ressies if anyone wants me to.
Is anyone doing the dining plan or pay as you go?
I just finished my flight reservation... I get there on Friday (MCO) at 4:15, plan to grab Magical Express and come to Boardwalk.    I am up for anything except riding everest!
I guess I am on the list for Cape May... can't wait to crawl.and Then dance!  OhMy!


----------



## brunette8706

Hi !

We will be there May 15 -25.  Does anyone have an updated agenda?  We would love to join ya'll.  Or feel free to pm me.'

thanks
brunette


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> sounds like we all got makeovers lol



OMG, we are all over makeovers. . .woo hoo. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

brunette8706 said:


> Hi !
> 
> We will be there May 15 -25.  Does anyone have an updated agenda?  We would love to join ya'll.  Or feel free to pm me.'
> 
> thanks
> brunette



Saturday night we do have a monorail crawl. . .also, Sunday we are probably going to be drinking around the world.


----------



## mickeyworld

Where do you'll think you will be around 5-5:30 Friday Night?  Is there a list f cell numbers or locations yet?  I can send my cell number thru PM to anyone with a list


----------



## ahoff

Wow, only a few days to go!




mickeyworld said:


> Is there a list f cell numbers or locations yet?  I can send my cell number thru PM to anyone with a list




Darcy is gathering a list, send her a pm


----------



## Sha

mickeyworld said:


> Where do you'll think you will be around 5-5:30 Friday Night?  Is there a list f cell numbers or locations yet?  I can send my cell number thru PM to anyone with a list



The OP has updated events on the first post of the thread... it was up to date as far as I could tell.


----------



## brunette8706

nurse.darcy said:


> Saturday night we do have a monorail crawl. . .also, Sunday we are probably going to be drinking around the world.



***

Hi!  Where and what time does it start?  Thanks again for your reply!

ADDED--- Okay, it looks like it's inside the WAVE LOUNGE at 8:30.  Thanks!

Brunette


----------



## JDUCKY

nurse.darcy said:


> Saturday night we do have a monorail crawl. . .also, Sunday we are probably going to be drinking around the world.



Wish we'd have closed on and moved into the new house by then. Being 15 min. away is so much better than 30-40!!

P.S. Your new do looks good. Someone else is now wanting one, too....lol.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> The OP has updated events on the first post of the thread... it was up to date as far as I could tell.





Sha is right please check the first post for the plans. Things will firm up when we are there, so please get added to the phone tree nurse.Darcy is putting together.


----------



## nurse.darcy

brunette8706 said:


> ***
> 
> Hi!  Where and what time does it start?  Thanks again for your reply!
> 
> ADDED--- Okay, it looks like it's inside the WAVE LOUNGE at 8:30.  Thanks!
> 
> Brunette



Brunette, you are not on the phone tree.  Would you like to be placed on the phone tree?


----------



## APB513

Hello everyone!  Things have been very hectic here over the past few months and I haven't been able to post to the DIS for quite awhile.

I just wanted to pop in to say that I will not be joining you all at WDW this month.  I am crushed beyond belief but there is no way I can swing it. 

It looks like you all are going to have a fantastic time!!  I truly miss you all and I wish I could be there to celebrate my birthday with you. 

I hope you all have a very magical trip and I expect to see lots of pictures and read lots of trip reports when you all get back.

Have fun and take care


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Hello everyone!  Things have been very hectic here over the past few months and I haven't been able to post to the DIS for quite awhile.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in to say that I will not be joining you all at WDW this month.  I am crushed beyond belief but there is no way I can swing it.
> 
> It looks like you all are going to have a fantastic time!!  I truly miss you all and I wish I could be there to celebrate my birthday with you.
> 
> I hope you all have a very magical trip and I expect to see lots of pictures and read lots of trip reports when you all get back.
> 
> Have fun and take care



Aww Ang, monorail crawl won't be the same without you


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Aww Ang, monorail crawl won't be the same without you



Thanks Amy!


----------



## brunette8706

nurse.darcy said:


> Brunette, you are not on the phone tree.  Would you like to be placed on the phone tree?



**
Hi!  Yes.  I'll PM you with my numbers.

thanks again!
Brunette


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> Thanks Amy!



Ang, who is going to be my dance partner?  Dang girl, life won't be the same without you there. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, the new updated phone tree has been sent.  If you provided an email, you will get it there.  If not, check you PM box here.  I sent the MS Word file and pasted the info just in case you don't have word. . .enjoy.


----------



## mickeyworld

Thanks DArcy... now I really feel like part of the group!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickeyworld

Still trying to decide about Dining plan..... anyone else????????


----------



## ahoff

I used the dining plan a few times when my son went with me, but when I go solo I usually just wing it.  The only definate now is the dinner at Kona.


----------



## ahoff

I used the dining plan a few times when my son went with me, but when I go solo I usually just wing it.  The only definite now is the dinner at Kona.


----------



## Sha

What is the time shift for the Monorail Crawl on Saturday? every hour switch resort??? or are you spending more time at Contemporary for the different places there?


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> What is the time shift for the Monorail Crawl on Saturday? every hour switch resort??? or are you spending more time at Contemporary for the different places there?



think we'll just play it by ear.


----------



## mickeyworld

Who is meeting at Kona?  I am on the CApe May list for Friday.. must have missed the other ressies.  Are there any other ressies made????  Would love to join in, even at the last minute!


----------



## ahoff

Whoops, I did mean Cape May.  Kona was last year, wasn't it?


----------



## Sha

had me wondering if you were doing a group dinner before the crawl there Augie.


----------



## mickeyworld

Depends on where it starts.  I am the new person in this merry band of Disers.... maybe CaliGrill Bar????  Would love to talk about it and depends on what everyone is doing Saturday.  But the CaliGrill Bar is great!  Where does the crawl usually start?


----------



## sand2270

Hi everyone, agenda is posted on the first post.  Sorry, too busy right now to answer individual agenda questions...the details about the planned meets and times, etc. are available there.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, everyone is OFFICIALLY in vacation mode.  If there are any questions as to what is available when, please read the first post.  If you are on the phone tree list, you will get a text or phone call if plans change.  Please plan on meeting at one of the "official" scheduled meets so that you can get to know people. We meet for some rope drops unofficially and we do pool time unofficially but those are just random and if you are on the phone tree and we "think" you might be interested, we will send you a message or call you.  Official meets make it easier for us to get to know you.  REMEMBER, WE WERE ALL  NEWBIES TO THE GROUP AT ONE TIME.

Mini List:

Dinner at Kimonos, Thursday. . .we "officially have a party of 10"   . . .HOWEVER, Kimonos does not take ressies. . .it is first come first served. . .Its at the Swan.  If you want to go, just show up.  Dinner is at 7 p.m.

Atlantic Dance Hall, Thursday. . .the "official" start time is around 9 p.m.  Please don't hate us if the majority of the group does not show up till after 10 p.m.   We are having dinner at a Karaeoke Bar. . .we might sing a song or two. . .remember. . .most of our plans are rather "loose". . .

Friday at Cape May. . .Dinner is at 7 p.m., we have room for 4 more at the reservation.  At this time of night adding and subtracting is not difficult.  Just let me know. . .PM me here or send an email to my yahoo account - same handle as here @yahoo.com.  

Saturday Night Monorail Crawl. . .Starting between 8:30 and 9 p.m. at The Wave bar in the Contemporary. . .first floor.  No ressie needed, just show up. . .we will try to take over the lounge area to the right of the bar.

Sunday world showcase "drink (or whatever) around the world". . .no time set. . .just text or PM one of us. . .or meet at one of the earlier meets. . .we can tell you when we plan on getting to Epcot.  One note, World Showcase does not open till 11 p.m. so no drinking will start before that time. . .no guarantees as to how many countries we get through. . .

The rest of the trip is either pool time, relaxation time or ride time. . .

Come, have fun, we are low maintenance and low stress. . .NO PERFECT INDIVIDUALS HERE. . .check your baggage at the door cause we only want to have fun.


----------



## mickeyworld

See you all Friday Night!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Ang, who is going to be my dance partner?  Dang girl, life won't be the same without you there. . .



Sorry to let you down Darcy   You know I was ready to get my boogie on!!!  I promise to make it up to you on the next trip!!


----------



## chickalltheway

Hope that I do not sound like a stupid person, but are there two dinners on Thursday?

I am officially getting my Disney on.. studying and researching WDW at the moment.. so so so many tips and things to do!


----------



## APB513

chickalltheway said:


> Hope that I do not sound like a stupid person, but are there two dinners on Thursday?
> 
> I am officially getting my Disney on.. studying and researching WDW at the moment.. so so so many tips and things to do!



Hi Chick -

It looks like there is one dinner on Thursday at Kimono's at the Swan, 7pm. Let nurse.darcy know if you are interested. 

All of the finalized plans are in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Lorettla

See you tomorrow night at Kimonos!


----------



## nurse.darcy

chickalltheway said:


> Hope that I do not sound like a stupid person, but are there two dinners on Thursday?
> 
> I am officially getting my Disney on.. studying and researching WDW at the moment.. so so so many tips and things to do!



Thursday night is Dinner at Kimonos at 7 then Atlantic Dance Hall around 9 ish. . .(depends on when the group leaves Kimonos and gets back to the Boardwalk.


----------



## mickeyworld

OMG  some of you will be there tomorrow... I can't wait until Friday!


----------



## nurse.darcy

mickeyworld said:


> OMG  some of you will be there tomorrow... I can't wait until Friday!



 Girl, some people are already there today. . .SOOOOOO JEALOUS.


----------



## Floydian

I've been here for a while.

Wait, where are we again?


----------



## JDUCKY

Other than being a little bleary-eyed (ugh...can't wait til we move and we're about 15 min. away instead of almost 45...4hrs of sleep...blah), feeling pretty good.  Was fun last night

And, Darcy, you might want to send flowers to the people next door!   lol!


----------



## ClareH37

I'm so sorry guys I didn't make it - by time I finished dinner it was close to 10 pm and I ended up tucked up in my bed at the BWI sleeping soundly  

I'm a total lightweight


----------



## mickeyworld

I enjoyed meeting the Boardwalk Gang!!!!!!  Look forward to seeing you again.
Judy


----------



## nurse.darcy

JDUCKY said:


> Other than being a little bleary-eyed (ugh...can't wait til we move and we're about 15 min. away instead of almost 45...4hrs of sleep...blah), feeling pretty good.  Was fun last night
> 
> And, Darcy, you might want to send flowers to the people next door!   lol!



Whatever. . .we had the party balcony and they needed to get over it. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

mickeyworld said:


> I enjoyed meeting the Boardwalk Gang!!!!!!  Look forward to seeing you again.
> Judy



Judy, you fit in sooooo well with our group.  Had an absolute ball.  Definitely will hook up again with you.  Especially since you are going again the end of July/August. . .ya know. . .lol.  Not to mention I have to pick your brain about Disney Cruising. For December ya know.

Loretta, sorry you could not join us at Teppan Edo.  It was a lot of fun and a great meal.  You were a lot of fun as well and hope you join us again sometime.

Clare. . .we had a ball. Should have skipped the hotel and met us at ADH. . .lol.


----------



## Lorettla

It was a great trip as usual.  It was nice to meet all of you and hopefully I can join you on another trip.  It sure stinks being back at work!


----------



## ClareH37

nurse.darcy said:


> Clare. . .we had a ball. Should have skipped the hotel and met us at ADH. . .lol.



I wish I'd had an extra shot of caffeine and joined you - hopefully you guys will be there next year, unfortunately I'm not going to be going until December but I promise not to be such a lightweight


----------



## nurse.darcy

Do you know what is best about a May meet?  We get to do it again next year. . .is there anyone who has a particular requirement for the next year?  Is there anywhere you want to stay, what do you want to see, who do you want to meet. . .lets put ideas together and plan a great May 2011 DIS meet. . .


----------



## Lorettla

I've booked an eight-day Pacific Coast Cruise from May 14-22nd so I'm probably not going to be able to join you.  However, it was early May I might be able to sneak away for a couple of days.


----------



## Sha

Mother's Day is the 8th of May in 2011, which is the weekend before


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Do you know what is best about a May meet?  We get to do it again next year. . .is there anyone who has a particular requirement for the next year?  Is there anywhere you want to stay, what do you want to see, who do you want to meet. . .lets put ideas together and plan a great May 2011 DIS meet. . .



Just throwing this out there...are we committed to May?  The only reason I ask is it was so dang hot this trip.  I don't really care just means more pool time  

I know we want to avoid the spring break crowds, I think for most of us we need to avoid Mother's Day weekend for obvious reasons.


----------



## dismem98

I love May and didn't think it was too hot and the crowds were doable.
I love Oct as well but think no time is the perfect for weather or crowds.

We have been doing May for 3 years and seems a shame to change.

Just my thoughts of course....


----------



## ahoff

I have been going May and October the last few years


----------



## Sha

I agree the weather wasn't too hot at all! was great compared to what it could have been.


----------



## sand2270

like I said was just a thought, looking for opinions, wasn't trying to cause trouble  (Don't yell at me Darcy! ) 

I am taking DD in October this year...she and I are going to take a disney break next year and do some other things.  I am not fully committed to next May yet...through if Ms. Matterhorn has her way I will be soon.


----------



## sand2270

btw do you want me to change the title of the thread to May 2011 meet?


----------



## Sha

youre not causing any trouble Amy


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Do you know what is best about a May meet?  We get to do it again next year. . .is there anyone who has a particular requirement for the next year?  Is there anywhere you want to stay, what do you want to see, who do you want to meet. . .lets put ideas together and plan a great May 2011 DIS meet. . .



Looking forward to #4 next year. March and April are booked up with Spring Break crowds and June starts summer season, so that weekend has sort of fit right in between all of that. IMO the best places to plan to stay are POP or BW (depending on what you want). Those seem to be the two places where most people end up.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I think the weather this year was nice.  Last May was too humid and rainy.  Amy, you are not causing any trouble, you don't have a trouble bone in your body my dear.  And no, I don't think we need to change the title of this thread. . .its WAAAAAAAAY TOO SOON for that.  I was just looking for any new ideas, interests and whatnot from those that want to come hang.  Of course, we also do many other trips throughout the year where we meet up with our disfriends but the May Meet has become the meeting standard I believe.  2011 will be our 4th year after all.  Also, the tradition is to meet the weekend after Mothers Day.  We can discuss that since there will be another weekend between that and Memorial Day.  But, I still like the weekend after Mothers Day as it sets a precedence that peeps can count on.

So remember peeps, just seeking information here.  Usually we manage to pull off a meet.  This year was the smallest but certainly still quite fun.  There are many things we have not done yet.  Share any and all ideas and thoughts. . .Don't care where we choose to stay or what we decide to pay.  I am up for anything (though I must say I do prefer a hotel with a Hot Tub. . .lol.


----------



## diznut66

That weekend that the meet occurred was a beautiful one in Florida.   Too bad they can't all be like that one.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I am going to start a May 2011 meet thread. . .we can put new ideas there and get everyone interested. . .its a bit early but ya know, its fun. . .some people like to plan ahead. . .lol.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I am going to start a May 2011 meet thread. . .we can put new ideas there and get everyone interested. . .its a bit early but ya know, its fun. . .some people like to plan ahead. . .lol.



YAY for May 

Since my birthday is in May, I would love to join you guys next year.  I hope things work out better for me next year than they did this year.

See you in the new thread!


----------



## kismet1003

I was so excited to see the planning of a May 2011 meet since I couldn't make this yars because of getting a puppy right before.  I am 100% in for next year!! Can't wait.


----------



## Sha

2011 May Meet thread


----------



## kismet1003

Sha said:


> 2011 May Meet thread



Thank you!!!!!


----------

